# The Serpent Mini 22 and 25 Build Thread



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver suggested a Serpent Mini 22 and 25 Build Thread where all tips and tricks for this outstanding Wotofo Tank range can be kept.

Here is the current Serpent Mini Team!



All credit (from my side) must go to @BigGuy who put me on the straight and narrow with these tanks. I was on the verge of never using RTA's again and then the SM25 arrived and Craig built and wicked it before the Courier Guy delivered it.

I will put links to the YouTube video at the bottom of this post...

Rule number one is to use Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Candy Collection for you wick... both just seem to be perfectly suited to RTA's and are both easy to use.

Rule number two is to use the bow tie trimming method clearly explained in the videos below but in a nutshell you trim the tail from the coil side to the tails and remover between a third to half of tail...

I have found removing the little wick ring off the deck works better for me...

Now placing the wicks into the juice channels... Most of my SM's I let the tail touch the bottom of the juice channel and lightly pack the juice channels with the wick. However I have experimenting with shortening and fluffing the wicks to rest at the top of the juice channel... Grimm Green wicks the SM22 like this and I'm testing it on the SM25 and it seems to be working fine as well.

Another lesson learnt recently is to double check and remove and replace O-Rings... even if they look OK... my Gold SM22 dumped juice (like Hi Ho Silver experienced) as I filled it... I checked everything and thought I had a lemon and was sad... but happily @BigGuy popped around for coffee and a chin wag and the first thing he did was remove the O-Ring on the base and check it... it was OK and he put it back and all was well again...

Another tip when filling the tank is to go slow with replacing the top juice fill cap... if you go too fast you can create a bit of pressure in the tank and you may get some leaking... going slow give the tank time to equalise the pressure and no leaking.

I have subsequently bought the Gold SM22 and revived my old silver SM22 which I wasn't using and with the new wicking techniques they are both performing admirably!

An interesting quote from @Jasonjardine07 that may be worth a try...

"I thought I was going to have to sell my SM 25 because I kept getting leaks and dry hit no matter how I wicked it.

I probably wicked this thing 30 times before changing to a 5 wrap 3mm alien build with the wicks just resting on the Juice channels.... And I must say this thing is amazing and I cant get over how intense the flavour is."

Dual Coil Build Video


Single Coil Build Video


Grimm Greens SM22 build (Wicking starts at 5:07)


Any tips and tricks you have found let us know! Serpent Mini's for the Win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Useful 4


----------



## JB1987

I bought an SM22 on Saturday so I could revive the Pico again. First build got some dry hits (too much cotton probably), second time a full on leak (too little cotton probably), third time a 2.5mm build with 24g kanthal and the bow tie method with cotton covering the top of the juice holes as well as the surrounding deck and it's been perfect. After nearly selling the Pico I'm starting to love it all over again. Cotton Bacon is a definite must. Once you figure out the wicking the tank is brilliant

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries

GREAT! Will post some pictures with my tips on wicking the SM22! This is truely an amazing little tank that have best of both. This tank is next up in line for a rebuild and then some Cotton Bacon V2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Superb post @Rob Fisher !
Great to have all these tips and tricks in one place
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the test of the SM25 with the wicks just at the top of the juice channel didn't work so well... it was fine for the first couple of hours... but as time went on it started to leak... so that option on the SM25 is out.

Here is the rewick... tighish but not too tight... trimmed and made into a bow tie!




Between a third and a half trimmed off from the coil to the tip of the wick. Then primed and gentled prodded into place in the juice channel.




Happy Days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Not sure if it's off topic , but is Cotton Bacon really a must I just can't seem to bring myself to pay R140 a pop for cotton ....
> 
> Have some Dischem cotton that I'm going to try , or am I wasting my time ?



It's certainly worth a test with Dischem Cotton... I used that for a long time... personally I think it's really worth getting Cotton Bacon because it just performs so much better in RTA's than all the other cottons...

Try it first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jasonjardine07

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the test of the SM25 with the wicks just at the top of the juice channel didn't work so well... it was fine for the first couple of hours... but as time went on it started to leak... so that option on the SM25 is out.
> 
> Here is the rewick... tighish but not too tight... trimmed and made into a bow tie!
> View attachment 75180
> View attachment 75181
> 
> 
> Between a third and a half trimmed off from the coil to the tip of the wick. Then primed and gentled prodded into place in the juice channel.
> View attachment 75182
> View attachment 75183
> 
> 
> Happy Days!
> View attachment 75184


Rob, where can I can some of those nice drip tips in the JHB area?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jasonjardine07 said:


> Rob, where can I can some of those nice drip tips in the JHB area?



Nowhere I'm afraid @Jasonjardine07. @Sir Vape committed to buy all of @hands stock so he could concentrate on making tips instead of selling, marketing and shipping... it was a win/win for both of them.

PS A little mouse told me that there is a nice big batch heading down to Sir Vape this week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

This is my builds so far on the serpent 22. It is super easy.







Only one build so far and just rewicking it +\- weekly. But it is easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ash

Hi Mr Fisher, Seeing as you have 6 different SM, What juices are in each? As I am a menthol fan like yourself, just trying to figure out what else you vaping besides xxx. Also I use Japanese cotton in my SM's and they work just as well with Clapton coils 3mm ID 6 Wrap

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

So bit the bullet and got some CBV2 , now to save up for a mod LOL nothing to drive the SM25 at the moment ......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Hi Mr Fisher, Seeing as you have 6 different SM, What juices are in each? As I am a menthol fan like yourself, just trying to figure out what else you vaping besides xxx. Also I use Japanese cotton in my SM's and they work just as well with Clapton coils 3mm ID 6 Wrap



@Ash normally I have XXX in them all... but two (one 22 and one 25) of them have juices for testing... currently have Trinity Ice in one and All Coiled Out Yo Yo special menthol edition in the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Daniel said:


> So bit the bullet and got some CBV2 ,



You will not be dissapointed. But to be honest, if it where not for Juicy Joes that gave samples at the Cape Vape meet, I wouldn't have tried it. I also, looked at it and asked myself, will paying three times what I pay for KGD be worth the money, the answer is YES. And looking at the amount of cotton you get, it is not that much more expensive than the 5 pads for R50. I got the bacon bits (only 2 pieces) Have done 4 rewicks and it doesnt look like ther is that much gone, that is 7 coils. It doesnt feel like I waste as much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Nowhere I'm afraid @Jasonjardine07. @Sir Vape committed to buy all of @hands stock so he could concentrate on making tips instead of selling, marketing and shipping... it was a win/win for both of them.
> 
> PS A little mouse told me that there is a nice big batch heading down to Sir Vape this week!



Ag NO man, just ordered my second SM25 in silver from them. The hands tips in stock were not too impressive except the 2 pink ones left there... anyway, hopefully by the time I order my Green V2 there will be 2 nice tips in stock that suit my black and green mods.

Either way, wanted to say that tip on your black SM25 is fantastic @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Ag NO man, just ordered my second SM25 in silver from them. The hands tips in stock were not too impressive except the 2 pink ones left there... anyway, hopefully by the time I order my Green V2 there will be 2 nice tips in stock that suit my black and green mods.
> 
> Either way, wanted to say that tip on your black SM25 is fantastic @Rob Fisher



If you want specific colors and shapes you can still order direct from @hands... the postage from the middle of nowhere where he lives (Kokstad) is always a killer but if you want something specific (like mine on the black SM25) and are going to order a couple at the same time then it's worth it.


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> If you want specific colors and shapes you can still order direct from @hands... the postage from the middle of nowhere where he lives (Kokstad) is always a killer but if you want something specific (like mine on the black SM25) and are going to order a couple at the same time then it's worth it.



I can send my courier up there to collect. Intertown Transport, not that far from East London. About halfway between you and me. Is there a specific phrase I should mention to get that shape of yours that is VERY wide at the bottom tapering up to the tip? Like on the White V2 in OP of this thread.


----------



## Daniel

Anneries said:


> You will not be dissapointed. But to be honest, if it where not for Juicy Joes that gave samples at the Cape Vape meet, I wouldn't have tried it. I also, looked at it and asked myself, will paying three times what I pay for KGD be worth the money, the answer is YES. And looking at the amount of cotton you get, it is not that much more expensive than the 5 pads for R50. I got the bacon bits (only 2 pieces) Have done 4 rewicks and it doesnt look like ther is that much gone, that is 7 coils. It doesnt feel like I waste as much.



Tried it out on the Reo + Cyclone , and must say can taste the crispness. Currently vaping Roll Over , and the banana is very distinct now , very enjoyable good 140 bokkies spent! Somehow it's a 'smoother' vape also can't describe it .... "soos engel piepie oppie tong!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> I can send my courier up there to collect. Intertown Transport, not that far from East London. About halfway between you and me. Is there a specific phrase I should mention to get that shape of yours that is VERY wide at the bottom tapering up to the tip? Like on the White V2 in OP of this thread.



Just send him the picture.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taytay

@Minamoo


----------



## SpiralSequence

So after tinkering for a couple of weeks and trying different builds the first really steady build was spaced 24g Kanthal with a Scottish Roll as a wick. 

I got hold of some 316l stainless to try my hand at some TC to check how the Serpent performs. It was crap. Taste of stainless put me really of it. 

So today I got some cotton bacon and some alien Clapton and OMG. Smooth smooth smooth. No dry hits, no pops and crackle which was probably down to the KGD. 

So all and all finally very happy with my Serpent Mini. Just have to find the right build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Glad to hear im not alone using alien/clapton and cbv2 Scottish roll in the sm25, on a 0.5 ohm build i usually get a warm vape at 30 watts, if you need improved wicking when pushing watts ( hot vape at 40+ watts for my 3.5ID, 5 wrap 0.5ohm flat clapton build ), try remove the ring and rewick with slightly more cotton, fantastic flavor, respectable cloads

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I took these photos after wicking without the wick ring last night. Before the leak.
> 
> Was meaning to post them for you to have a look.
> 
> The one looks better than the other. I was trying to get it so that the wick just touches the floor of the wick channels.
> 
> This side doesn't look that good. Not very even.
> View attachment 75147
> 
> 
> This side looks better
> View attachment 75148
> 
> 
> How does it look to you? This is after lubing it up with juice
> 
> The tanks is vaping beautifully though.


I think the issue here is not the wick length but the actual thickness. If it filled out more of the slot it wouldnt leak. Thats if you dont use the wick ring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> I think the issue here is not the wick length but the actual thickness. If it filled out more of the slot it wouldnt leak. Thats if you dont use the wick ring.



Thanks for the heads up... will play some more with that technique!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> I think the issue here is not the wick length but the actual thickness. If it filled out more of the slot it wouldnt leak. Thats if you dont use the wick ring.



@Kalashnikov you were spot on... I have been fighting with one of the SM25's that I have been experimenting with different wicking... I have been trimming the tails a bit more than I should have... followed your advice and it's rocking like gang busters again! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> @Kalashnikov you were spot on... I have been fighting with one of the SM25's that I have been experimenting with different wicking... I have been trimming the tails a bit more than I should have... followed your advice and it's rocking like gang busters again! Thanks!


Glad to help but why the choice of not using the ring? It helps to insure you got the right thickness. I have tried many styles. but the best has always been thicks wick just over the top. Barely in maybe like 1mm under the ring. Here is a pick of my build. Its 1 week since i wicked and the cotton still looks mint . chain vaping at 45W...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Kalashnikov said:


> Glad to help but why the choice of not using the ring? It helps to insure you got the right thickness. I have tried many styles. but the best has always been thicks wick just over the top. Barely in maybe like 1mm under the ring. Here is a pick of my build. Its 1 week since i wicked and the cotton still looks mint . chain vaping at 45W...
> 
> View attachment 75236



Thanks @Kalashnikov 
Very useful - i will try that next time I wick

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel

Kalashnikov said:


> Glad to help but why the choice of not using the ring? It helps to insure you got the right thickness. I have tried many styles. but the best has always been thicks wick just over the top. Barely in maybe like 1mm under the ring. Here is a pick of my build. Its 1 week since i wicked and the cotton still looks mint . chain vaping at 45W...
> 
> View attachment 75236


That's a great looking coil please cm share your build spec....


----------



## morras

Hi all

So , i am running my 2 Mini 25 with Clapton coils , one at 0.5 Ohms and the other at 0.7 Ohms.......

The flavor is great on both - actually doesn't differ between the 2 tanks in my opinion.

I see everyone including @Robc is running Nicrome coils so i wanted to try it , got wire , build a 3.5 mm 7 turn coil and i get a burning taste all the time and the flavor is not good at all , running anything between 25 and 35 watts........Must it be run in TC cause i pretty much run everything in Power mode.

I dont get dry hits with the Nicrome and it wicks fine - it is just the taste that doesn't seem right to me.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel said:


> That's a great looking coil please cm share your build spec....


Lol its nothing too outrageous. Took out the claptons to try something simple and its working well.
0.58 Ohm, 22Gauge Kanthal ,3.5 mm ID. 9 wraps compressed


----------



## Silver

morras said:


> Hi all
> 
> So , i am running my 2 Mini 25 with Clapton coils , one at 0.5 Ohms and the other at 0.7 Ohms.......
> 
> The flavor is great on both - actually doesn't differ between the 2 tanks in my opinion.
> 
> I see everyone including @Robc is running Nicrome coils so i wanted to try it , got wire , build a 3.5 mm 7 turn coil and i get a burning taste all the time and the flavor is not good at all , running anything between 25 and 35 watts........Must it be run in TC cause i pretty much run everything in Power mode.
> 
> I dont get dry hits with the Nicrome and it wicks fine - it is just the taste that doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> Any suggestions ?



Hi @morras
Not sure why you may be experiencing a change in flavour with the Nichrome wire
Either its a particular brand of wire that is letting off a taste - and maybe you could try another brand
Or it could be just that your taste buds pick up a slightly different taste with the Nichrome wire.

I think the main advantage of NI80 (at least from what I have observed) is the faster ramp up time.

What brand of Nichrome wire are you using?
Is it NI80 wire?
Have you tried with a different juice?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to try a fancy coil and this time it's a Staple Staggered Fused Clapton (0.3Ω) from Demon Killer.



Had to twist the legs to fit into the slots... not a major... coils looking good and glowing from the inside out... Sweet!




Bow Tie and trim! Boom!




All set and ready to go... resistance came out at 0.37Ω and am firing it at between 30 and 40 watts... OMG the spit back is bad and hot!  40 watts seems to be better because it heats up quicker and the flavour is better but man this coil heats up... 30 watts it takes too long to heat up and spits like a Cobra... 35 watts seems best right now but the spitting is a major deal breaker! This is not gonna work for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher i hav experienced the same things with all other wire. Fused Clapton, normal claptons, in the SM25 I always get a bit of spit back and burns the tongue a bit. The way to go for me in the mini is single strand wires either ni80 or simple kanthal. That's why I like it simple to build on leave the fancy fused and stapled whatever's to my drippers


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher i hav experienced the same things with all other wire. Fused Clapton, normal claptons, in the SM25 I always get a bit of spit back and burns the tongue a bit. The way to go for me in the mini is single strand wires either ni80 or simple kanthal. That's why I like it simple to build on leave the fancy fused and stapled whatever's to my drippers



Yip the single coil Ni 80 coil is only about eight million time better than this fancy coil... gonna rip it out now before my tongue disintegrates!

Will try these fancy coils in one of my Petri's!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the single coil Ni 80 coil is only about eight million time better than this fancy coil... gonna rip it out now before my tongue disintegrates!
> 
> Will try these fancy coils in one of my Petri's!


Did you perhaps prime on top of the coil and not the wicks? i find claptons spit if liquid is on them. So better to prime it and fire it a few times after priming to get the liquid inside and under the wire.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> Did you perhaps prime on top of the coil and not the wicks? i find claptons spit if liquid is on them. So better to prime it and fire it a few times after priming to get the liquid inside and under the wire.



Yip I prime both... mainly on the wicks but always run a drop or two on the coil... but I persevered and it still spat hot lava at me for some time... the coil is now in the bin and a simple 3,5mm Ni 80 7 wrap coil is back in the Serpent. But thanks for the tip... will watch for that when I try them in my drippers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I prime both... mainly on the wicks but always run a drop or two on the coil... but I persevered and it still spat hot lava at me for some time... the coil is now in the bin and a simple 3,5mm Ni 80 7 wrap coil is back in the Serpent. But thanks for the tip... will watch for that when I try them in my drippers!


I think i get what you mean. Sometimes its simple builds that work best in the serpent. I have always had claptons in my serpents. But since putting 22G kanthal. Im getting much better time out of my cotton and flavour is still as good.With claptons i would wick every 2 days for not much noticeable flavour difference.

But anyway... Arent we supposed to be using the other thread ? Im also getting them mixed up posting my builds in the wrong one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

For those who doubted the dischem cotton pads, here is my build using them.

No leaks, no dry hits







Absolute bliss

Juiced up with VM4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> But anyway... Arent we supposed to be using the other thread ? Im also getting them mixed up posting my builds in the wrong one



Spot on! All posts moved. Thanks for the reminder!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Riaz said:


> For those who doubted the dischem cotton pads, here is my build using them.
> No leaks, no dry hits
> Absolute bliss
> Juiced up with VM4



Thx for that , do you do the bowtie method and cut the tops off also or just straight into the juice holes ? 

Sadly my single build with CBV2 still produces spitback , annoying ... think I'm using too little cotton. 
Maybe I should try this Dual build thing ..... 

Man that MinikinV2 is seriously upping the FOMO again .....


----------



## Riaz

Daniel said:


> Thx for that , do you do the bowtie method and cut the tops off also or just straight into the juice holes ?
> 
> Sadly my single build with CBV2 still produces spitback , annoying ... think I'm using too little cotton.
> Maybe I should try this Dual build thing .....
> 
> Man that MinikinV2 is seriously upping the FOMO again .....


Yes I do the bow tie- so pull the wicks through, cut them at an angle and then fluff them up. 

I've learnt the spitback is definitely a case off too little wick.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rafique

Riaz said:


> For those who doubted the dischem cotton pads, here is my build using them.
> 
> No leaks, no dry hits
> View attachment 75489
> View attachment 75490
> View attachment 75491
> View attachment 75492
> View attachment 75493
> 
> 
> Absolute bliss
> 
> Juiced up with VM4




With the 2 black Serpent 25s I had, I just could not get the dual coil to work without leaking.

@Riaz what diameter coils are you using


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> With the 2 black Serpent 25s I had, I just could not get the dual coil to work without leaking.



@Rafique did you try wicking with Cotton Bacon?


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rafique did you try wicking with Cotton Bacon?



@Rob Fisher 

Unfortunately not, using a bag of dischem organic cotton. Not sure where to find it and plus when I walk into a vape store the last thing on my mind is cotton. Its either tank,mod,juice in that order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Unfortunately not, using a bag of dischem organic cotton. Not sure where to find it and plus when I walk into a vape store the last thing on my mind is cotton. Its either tank,mod,juice in that order.



And that in a nutshell is the problem... Cotton Bacon makes a MASSIVE difference to the Serpent Mini experience! Evryone who has had a leaking issue that changed to Bacon Cotton have solved thier problem.

Here are a few vendors that stock Bacon Cotton.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/cotton-bacon-v2
http://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-v2.0-by-wick-n-vape-vape-king.html <- Out of stock
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/cotton-bacon-v2-493?category=93&search=bacon+cotton
http://vaperite.co.za/product/cotton-bacon/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> And that in a nutshell is the problem... Cotton Bacon makes a MASSIVE difference to the Serpent Mini experience! Evryone who has had a leaking issue that changed to Bacon Cotton have solved thier problem.
> 
> Here are a few vendors that stock Bacon Cotton.
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/cotton-bacon-v2
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-v2.0-by-wick-n-vape-vape-king.html <- Out of stock
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/cotton-bacon-v2-493?category=93&search=bacon+cotton
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/cotton-bacon/




Thanks Mr Fisher, will check at Vapercorners once I get the ss25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Rafique said:


> With the 2 black Serpent 25s I had, I just could not get the dual coil to work without leaking.
> 
> @Riaz what diameter coils are you using


3mm ID bro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Serpent received and wicked already within 5 min of arrival..

pic taken from a distance so overhang not so visible.

Question - the 2 25 mini's I had before the came with a shoddy allen key, this one came with the nice T-piece tool, what tool did you guys get.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Dual clapton 2.5 mm dual coil packed with dischem cotton. not a single dry heat or leak. I'm quite sure the previous 2 25 sm were faulty. this one seems different.

Officially a happy serpent 25 owner. next up hohm slice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

For some reason when I remove the juice ring I have more airflow through the draw. Is this your findings also @Rob Fisher?

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Kalashnikov said:


> Glad to help but why the choice of not using the ring? It helps to insure you got the right thickness. I have tried many styles. but the best has always been thicks wick just over the top. Barely in maybe like 1mm under the ring. Here is a pick of my build. Its 1 week since i wicked and the cotton still looks mint . chain vaping at 45W...
> 
> View attachment 75236



Hi @Kalashnikov 
What are the specs on the coil you posted above?
Gauge or wire, wraps, ID and resistance
If you can recall


----------



## Scissorhands

boxerulez said:


> For some reason when I remove the juice ring I have more airflow through the draw. Is this your findings also @Rob Fisher?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


 
I didn't notice additional airflow, i did however notice additional airflow when the coil is raised 3 - 4mm from the air intake.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez

I had my coil raised from the start. But with the ring on the cotton seems to be very close to airflow when you remove ring it moves a bit more naturally curved.



Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> For some reason when I remove the juice ring I have more airflow through the draw. Is this your findings also @Rob Fisher?



Yes even if it's my imagination... I just think it wicks a whole lot better... or it could just be in our minds... but all my 25's don't have rings anymore.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Flava

Ok it is not just hype, tried the 7 wrap ni80 24g 3mm id coil and wicked per video in first post. Thanks, very useful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flava said:


> Ok it is not just hype, tried the 7 wrap ni80 24g 3mm id coil and wicked per video in first post. Thanks, very useful.



Welcome to the Serpent family @Flava!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

For me I found twisted kanthal and of course cotton bacon works the best on my sm22. man I love this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Silver said:


> Hi @Kalashnikov
> What are the specs on the coil you posted above?
> Gauge or wire, wraps, ID and resistance
> If you can recall


Hows It @Silver -- The build is 22g kanthal compressed at 9 Wraps. Im not sure on the diameter as i just use any screw driver laying around. but i think its 3.5mm-- build comes to 0.58.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Kalashnikov said:


> Hows It @Silver -- The build is 22g kanthal compressed at 9 Wraps. Im not sure on the diameter as i just use any screw driver laying around. but i think its 3.5mm-- build comes to 0.58.



Ok thanks
Must have quite a longish ramp up time?
What power do you vape it at?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Not really.. Im Vaping at 35 W. i think only a slight delay on a cold coil. But once its warm its perfect

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paraddicted

So first time building coils, here's my first try. I was pretty happy with my first build. Any thoughts, criticisms or pointers?

Ni80 24g
Cotton Bacon V2
3mm 
7 Wraps 
Reading at: 0.47

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Paraddicted said:


> So first time building coils, here's my first try. I was pretty happy with my first build. Any thoughts, criticisms or pointers?
> 
> Ni80 24g
> Cotton Bacon V2
> 3mm
> 7 Wraps
> Reading at: 0.47
> View attachment 75647
> View attachment 75638
> View attachment 75637
> View attachment 75643
> View attachment 75644
> View attachment 75646
> View attachment 75645



Super first build bud  

Just a small tip. You could drop the coil down lower for the next one so that it is closer to the airflow.

But great job!

How does it vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Using Nichrome, do you make use of temp ?


----------



## Paraddicted

Yiannaki said:


> Super first build bud
> 
> Just a small tip. You could drop the coil down lower for the next one so that it is closer to the airflow.
> 
> But great job!
> 
> How does it vape?



Vapes good! Need a little more cloud but I'll get there. 

Will keep in mind about dropping it down for next time. How much lower?


----------



## Riaz

Well done. 

How is the vape?

Ditto what @Yiannaki said about dropping the coil a little lower.


----------



## Paraddicted

Rafique said:


> Using Nichrome, do you make use of temp ?



No, haven't made use of Temp mode yet, Vaping at 30 Watts. What temperature would you suggest to try it on?


----------



## Paraddicted

Riaz said:


> Well done.
> 
> How is the vape?
> 
> Ditto what @Yiannaki said about dropping the coil a little lower.



Thank you, will do!
What would dropping it do?


----------



## Yiannaki

Paraddicted said:


> Vapes good! Need a little more cloud but I'll get there.
> 
> Will keep in mind about dropping it down for next time. How much lower?



Will snap a pic of mine tonight as its at home but this pic i found on the net is pretty much what im suggesting for coil height.

You should also find the flavour to be better when closer to the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Paraddicted said:


> No, haven't made use of Temp mode yet, Vaping at 30 Watts. What temperature would you suggest to try it on?




Lol I thought Ni80 needed to be used in TC, 30w perfect for the type of build


----------



## Paraddicted

Yiannaki said:


> Will snap a pic of mine tonight as its at home but this pic i found on the net is pretty much what im suggesting for coil height.
> 
> You should also find the flavour to be better when closer to the airflow.
> 
> View attachment 75648



Great stuff! Will keep in mind for next time. Looking forward to seeing your build and seeing how I can correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Rafique said:


> Lol I thought Ni80 needed to be used in TC, 30w perfect for the type of build



On the advice of Mr @Rob Fisher, he's suggestions were spot on.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tockit

Congratulations @Paraddicted, that looks pretty awesome for a first build. For more cloudage you could go up to 35w - 40w and you will have more Vapor. I use dual coil Ni80 26 Gauge 7 wraps and i vape between 35w - 40w.


----------



## antonherbst

I am glad @Rob Fisher started this thread. I am currently still running on my previous post here. 

26ga kanthal
2mm id
8 wraps
0,92ohm
25w power

What i need help with is to understand why this build is juice heavy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

Tockit said:


> Congratulations @Paraddicted, that looks pretty awesome for a first build. For more cloudage you could go up to 35w - 40w and you will have more Vapor. I use dual coil Ni80 26 Gauge 7 wraps and i vape between 35w - 40w.



Thank you  will up the wattage at my next vape break and see how the serpent clouds 

Apologies for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> I am glad @Rob Fisher started this thread. I am currently still running on my previous post here.
> 
> 26ga kanthal
> 2mm id
> 8 wraps
> 0,92ohm
> 25w power
> 
> What i need help with is to understand why this build is juice heavy?



Yeah that's kind of odd , smaller ID normally means less juice usage , but then again found the SM to be a thirsty bugger.
What wicking material are you using ? I can definitely see a difference between using normal cotton (Dischem bolletjies) vs CBV2 , went through like 4 tanks in the space of two hours last night with CBV2 3mm ID .....


----------



## antonherbst

I am using cbv2. When i build a bigger id it is not this thirsty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Rafique said:


> Using Nichrome, do you make use of temp ?


No, its not suitable for TC due to its flat "resistance change" curve, ie the mod doesnt see enough resistance change to pull back the power.
Its very happy on wattage mode, doesnt melt at medium temps like SS and nickel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> I am using cbv2. When i build a bigger id it is not this thirsty.



Very Odd , do you get less airflow with the smaller ID ? I know recommended build is 3-3.5mm ID Ni80 24g .... but I do suspect this tank is thirsty either way


----------



## Rafique

I think I got confused with Nickel and Nichrome, will be getting Nichrome instead of SS


----------



## antonherbst

Airflow is fine and dandy for flavor and cloud. It is just heavy on the juice. Oh and i get juice in my tip neck. . Not sure why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit

Maybe that's the perception you getting. More cotton means it needs less out of the tank where as less cotton pulls more out as it dries out more?

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naz

Thought I would add my build here. 
24 GA kanthal twisted 
7 wraps 
3.5 mm ID 
0.45 ohms 
Dove cotton (lol)
30 W limitless lmc box mod 
P.s This coil was not intended for this tank, hence the weird upside down wraps. 


This build does not have the same flavor as my 24 GA non twisted kanthal 7 wrap build but man it's a cloud machine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Congrats on your first coil today @Paraddicted 
Way to go! 
Hope you enjoying the vape so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Silver said:


> Congrats on your first coil today @Paraddicted
> Way to go!
> Hope you enjoying the vape so far



Thanks @Silver, I'm enjoying it! It's a thirsty little tank though.  but so much fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paraddicted said:


> Thanks @Silver, I'm enjoying it! It's a thirsty little tank though.  but so much fun



I agree, it is very thirsty
I think that has a lot to do with the flavour that many folk like on this tank !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Silver said:


> I agree, it is very thirsty
> I think that has a lot to do with the flavour that many folk like on this tank !



Even with the coil being raised a tad too much it, there is a change in the flavour, so I can just imagine how good it will be when I drop the coil a bit.


----------



## Silver

Paraddicted said:


> Even with the coil being raised a tad too much it, there is a change in the flavour, so I can just imagine how good it will be when I drop the coil a bit.



I have not experimented with coil height in the SM25 but give it a try and see
@Yiannaki knows his builds and has a great feeling for build versus flavour


----------



## Paraddicted

Silver said:


> I have not experimented with coil height in the SM25 but give it a try and see
> @Yiannaki knows his builds and has a great feeling for build versus flavour



Experimenting is half the fun  might just end up with the kind of vape that keeps you smiling from ear to ear. 

Hmm looking forward to seeing some pics of @Yiannaki 's builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Paraddicted said:


> Experimenting is half the fun  might just end up with the kind of vape that keeps you smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Hmm looking forward to seeing some pics of @Yiannaki 's builds


Here you go bud. 

Did a rebuild with fused 24g clapton. 4/5 wraps. 3mm ID.

0.26ohms 























Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Yiannaki - your builds are just amazing!

hows the vape with that fused clapton compared to "normal" wire say 24g NI80 for example?
Ramp time?
Flavour?

What power you using for it?
And what juice you vaping?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki - your builds are just amazing!
> 
> hows the vape with that fused clapton compared to "normal" wire say 24g NI80 for example?
> Ramp time?
> Flavour?
> 
> What power you using for it?
> And what juice you vaping?



The vape is really different to 24g Ni80. I personally hate nichrome 

I find the overall flavour of this build to be far more full bodied than something like nichrome.

It's also a very warm vape and the vapour is thick and luscious


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> The vape is really different to 24g Ni80. I personally hate nichrome
> 
> I find the overall flavour of this build to be far more full bodied than something like nichrome.
> 
> It's also a very warm vape and the vapour is thick and luscious
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thanks, very interesting
And what power are you vaping it at?
And what juice? Is it a dessert?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Thanks, very interesting
> And what power are you vaping it at?
> And what juice? Is it a dessert?


Oh woops. Forgot to mention that.

I run it between 40 - 45 watts and I am vaping bfb straight Outta the toaster (a strawberry stroodle flavour)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Oh woops. Forgot to mention that.
> 
> I run it between 40 - 45 watts and I am vaping bfb straight Outta the toaster (a strawberry stroodle flavour)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Ok thanks
At that wattage, do you take long slow inhales to get the coil going?
Surely its quite a slow ramped at 40-45W?


----------



## Tockit

I found that fused claptons have a slower ramp up compared to single wire. I prefer a cooler vape so stick to single wire. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

Yiannaki said:


> Here you go bud.
> 
> Did a rebuild with fused 24g clapton. 4/5 wraps. 3mm ID.
> 
> 0.26ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



That looks amazing! Thick vapour + great flavor sounds like checking all the boxes. 

Do you by chance know how many wraps of Ni80 would give 0.3 ohms?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Ok thanks
> At that wattage, do you take long slow inhales to get the coil going?
> Surely its quite a slow ramped at 40-45W?


I'm running on the sx mini q class on the powerful plus setting so the heat up of the coil is instant 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Paraddicted said:


> That looks amazing! Thick vapour + great flavor sounds like checking all the boxes.
> 
> Do you by chance know how many wraps of Ni80 would give 0.3 ohms?


I know with nichrome I get 0.3 on a dual with 9 wraps. So I'm guessing four or so wraps will get you 0.3 on a single. 

I'm of the opinion that surface area is king. So I would rather stick with more wraps than less.

Try a 2.5mm ID with 9 wraps. 

A parallel wrapped coil should he interesting on the serpent mini! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Paraddicted said:


> That looks amazing! Thick vapour + great flavor sounds like checking all the boxes.
> 
> Do you by chance know how many wraps of Ni80 would give 0.3 ohms?


I use 26G Ni80 and with 7wraps I get 0.38hohms. dual coil though. just remembered you are single coil.


----------



## Daniel

Yiannaki said:


> I know with nichrome I get 0.3 on a dual with 9 wraps. So I'm guessing four or so wraps will get you 0.3 on a single.A parallel wrapped coil should he interesting on the serpent mini!



Did a parallel 28g kanthral , 7 wraps I think came to 0.5 quite a nice vape and juice consumption is quite good .....


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Did a parallel 28g kanthral , 7 wraps I think came to 0.5 quite a nice vape and juice consumption is quite good .....



What iD @Daniel ?


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> What iD @Daniel ?



Oh crap sorry , 3mm ID , takes time to ramp up on the mech mod though ..... time for a Cricket II maybe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Tockit said:


> I use 26G Ni80 and with 7wraps I get 0.38hohms. dual coil though. just remembered you are single coil.



Tried a 9 wrap, 24g Ni80 cos surface area and I'm chasing clouds  and got to 0.57 which is vaping very nicely and giving some nice thick clouds. Just forgot to take a pic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Paraddicted said:


> Tried a 9 wrap, 24g Ni80 cos surface area and I'm chasing clouds  and got to 0.57 which is vaping very nicely and giving some nice thick clouds. Just forgot to take a pic


Awesome


----------



## Taytay

Does anyone maybe have the all black pico with the black sm22? I would love to see a pic of how they look together. I got my sister the brushed steel pico with the silver sm22 but now that I am starting to shop around for myself, I can only seem to find the black. And I like matchy matchy


----------



## Paraddicted

Taytay said:


> Does anyone maybe have the all black pico with the black sm22? I would love to see a pic of how they look together. I got my sister the brushed steel pico with the silver sm22 but now that I am starting to shop around for myself, I can only seem to find the black. And I like matchy matchy



I like matchy matchy too

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Taytay

@Paraddicted,THANKS! That is a sexy looking combo


----------



## Daniel

Sweet Xmas just put some WeinerVapeCo Tail Chase in the Serpent and I can officially say it's the best this juice has ever tasted. Even better than in my Reo combo say whaaaat? Seriously need a regulated mod to bring this to its full potential.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Taytay said:


> @Paraddicted,THANKS! That is a sexy looking combo



If that is @Paraddicted herself on her profile pic, she isn't too bad herself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Taytay said:


> @Paraddicted,THANKS! That is a sexy looking combo



I think so too I love it! 



Viper_SA said:


> If that is @Paraddicted herself on her profile pic, she isn't too bad herself



 I wish. We all have dreams though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Paraddicted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit

All blacked out. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paraddicted

daniel craig said:


> @Paraddicted





Tockit said:


> All blacked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Black mods with black tanks are just too good looking imho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Darth Vaper

I have the same all-black matchy matcherson setup - SM22 on a Pico ftw! 
Still trying to get the wicking right - dry hits still catching me off-guard more often than they should.
Has anyone tried wicking their Serpents with Rayon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Also, flavour is not what it should be. When I open the top-fill cap and close again, there are bubbles and flavour is awesome for a bit.
And yes, I am using CBV2 and wicking as per @Rob Fisher / @BigGuy


----------



## Daniel

Darth Vaper said:


> I have the same all-black matchy matcherson setup - SM22 on a Pico ftw!
> Still trying to get the wicking right - dry hits still catching me off-guard more often than they should.
> Has anyone tried wicking their Serpents with Rayon?



Think I tried it once , SM25 leaked like a sif ... once I found CBV2 I found the happy place for the Slangetjie ....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> I have the same all-black matchy matcherson setup - SM22 on a Pico ftw!
> Still trying to get the wicking right - dry hits still catching me off-guard more often than they should.
> Has anyone tried wicking their Serpents with Rayon?



Rayon isn't great in an RTA and Cotton Bacon is the way forward...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Also, flavour is not what it should be. When I open the top-fill cap and close again, there are bubbles and flavour is awesome for a bit.
> And yes, I am using CBV2 and wicking as per @Rob Fisher / @BigGuy



Yip I get that too but it doesn't worry me... but as for the flavour loss your wicking needs attention... you may have too much in the tail...


----------



## Tockit

Darth Vaper said:


> Also, flavour is not what it should be. When I open the top-fill cap and close again, there are bubbles and flavour is awesome for a bit.
> And yes, I am using CBV2 and wicking as per @Rob Fisher / @BigGuy


What wattage you Vaping at? and sounds like you need to thin out the wick tails a bit more.


----------



## Darth Vaper

Tockit said:


> What wattage you Vaping at? and sounds like you need to thin out the wick tails a bit more.



Around 30W. I have thinned the wick tails out quite a bit now... trying again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Darth Vaper said:


> Around 30W. I have thinned the wick tails out quite a bit now... trying again


Definitely wicking yes. So how is it now 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vaper

Seems a bit better, thanks @Tockit - will see how this goes.
Just worried about 'airlock' type issues, having recently walked the cCell route


----------



## Tockit

Darth Vaper said:


> Seems a bit better, thanks @Tockit - will see how this goes.
> Just worried about 'airlock' type issues, having recently walked the cCell route


I doubt there is any airlock issues on the SM. i never experienced any on My Mage and they similar in design.


----------



## Scissorhands

@Tockit , your mage presences has not gone unnoticed in the serpent pit! 

You know you want one

One of us . . . 
One of us . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tockit

Scissorhands said:


> @Tockit , your mage presences has not gone unnoticed in the serpent pit!
> 
> You know you want one
> 
> One of us . . .
> One of us . . .



 LOL Fyi, i had a serpent mini and the flow was too restrictive for my liking. probably used the tank twice and then parked it and sold it. But i am actually considering getting me an SM 25 seeing as Vape Cartel CT now stocks them. Just waiting for my slave salary to land then we can work out that budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Seriously in love with the SM25
Single coil deck beautiful flavour with my fruity menthols. And it is so forgiving my wicking sux but with this tank and cotton bacon v2 no dry hits on any of my builds yet.

Also popped in the dual coil base with some cereal juice and this tank has clouds in abundance. Now trying mtl with airflow open to a dot and single coil and seems to do the trick. So versatile and makes me smile after every drag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mots01

Also getting a bit of air lock and muted taste on serpent mini 25.
Chatted to big guy who said my coil is too low.
Bubbles when I open the top cap and flavour increases.
Will try moving the coil up and post 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

mots01 said:


> Also getting a bit of air lock and muted taste on serpent mini 25.
> Chatted to big guy who said my coil is too low.
> Bubbles when I open the top cap and flavour increases.
> Will try moving the coil up and post
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Can believe that. I find if its too low then it blocks the airflow and taste is muted


----------



## Jasonjardine07

mots01 said:


> Also getting a bit of air lock and muted taste on serpent mini 25.
> Chatted to big guy who said my coil is too low.
> Bubbles when I open the top cap and flavour increases.
> Will try moving the coil up and post
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I had this airlock issue when I was using a 7 wrap 3mm nichrome build. For some reason I could not get it to wick and had to open the top to get bubbles.
Since then I switched to a 3mm 5 wrap alien build with the same wicking as the nichrome and now I get loads of wicking bubbles - no dry hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

So yesterday was time to do some cleaning and recoiling of the SM25. And then this happened....


Cracked my Glass and then put in the spare and dropped it and that cracked too... Serpent mini is now dead

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

Schnappie said:


> Seriously in love with the SM25
> Single coil deck beautiful flavour with my fruity menthols. And it is so forgiving my wicking sux but with this tank and cotton bacon v2 no dry hits on any of my builds yet.
> 
> Also popped in the dual coil base with some cereal juice and this tank has clouds in abundance. Now trying mtl with airflow open to a dot and single coil and seems to do the trick. So versatile and makes me smile after every drag



Noice , please do share your build for the MTL setup more of a MTL guy myself so this is great news!


----------



## Naz

Kalashnikov said:


> So yesterday was time to do some cleaning and recoiling of the SM25. And then this happened....
> View attachment 76451
> 
> Cracked my Glass and then put in the spare and dropped it and that cracked too... Serpent mini is now dead


I think sir vape have spare glasses in Stock, 80 bucks.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Naz said:


> I think sir vape have spare glasses in Stock, 80 bucks.


Well my option is to buy 2 glasses = 240 with shippin.
Option 2 - Buy another sm25 and use that spare glass in broken one and have 2.

hmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit

So this happened today, I forsee a serpent 25 vs Mage in a XXX showdown sometime this weekend. 






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Schnappie

Tockit said:


> So this happened today, I forsee a serpent 25 vs Mage in a XXX showdown sometime this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Good combo right there

My 2 cents, xxx likes a single coil build and scream on dual coils

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tockit

Schnappie said:


> Good combo right there
> 
> My 2 cents, xxx likes a single coil build and scream on dual coils


Thanks for the heads up. Guess the scream will go in the mage then. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshare

So because of @Rob Fisher i took the plunge and got me a SM25 SS 
Five Points Pink milk , so i know how this taste on Goon spaced 26 guage .51 cricket v2 kanthal awesome

Round 1
Used twisted coils that came with and the jap cotton, wicked ,only tasted cotton i let it sit still cotton taste.

Round 2
Jap cotton ,twisted coils again and the flavour still muted faint strawberry coming though not what am use to.

Round 3
Cotton bacon twisted coils, a bit better but still not to my liking with some spit back

Round 4
Cotton bacon , NCV burst twisted coils nurtured the cotton cut flush with outer circle tucked not to much in the juice gap and viola!!!

Am happy with the flavour and will tinker some more simple to wick 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paraddicted

Found 0.33 ohms at spaced 4 wraps 3mm 24g ni80.




Wasn't very pretty but it's doing the job, nice clouds without compromising the flavour. Vaping at 45w which is a new for me, usually stick at around 30-33w. Tried 4 wrap parallels but couldn't get them seated properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Paraddicted said:


> Found 0.33 ohms at spaced 4 wraps 3mm 24g ni80.
> View attachment 76700
> View attachment 76701
> 
> 
> Wasn't very pretty but it's doing the job, nice clouds without compromising the flavour. Vaping at 45w which is a new for me, usually stick at around 30-33w. Tried 4 wrap parallels but couldn't get them seated properly.


Great stuff, keep on tinkering. You will eventually find your favourite build. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

Tockit said:


> Great stuff, keep on tinkering. You will eventually find your favourite build.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



I think this might just be my favorite. The fascination with huge clouds has not faded yet.


----------



## Viper_SA

I do 3.5mm coils @Paraddicted 
Seems to make more clouds than 3mm. 7 wrap nichrome


----------



## Paraddicted

Viper_SA said:


> I do 3.5mm coils @Paraddicted
> Seems to make more clouds than 3mm. 7 wrap nichrome



I'll have to find a 3.5mm screw driver to try this out!


----------



## DougP

Any Hardware store grab a 3.5 mm drill bit works like a charm
The back part of drill bits (part that goes in chuck) works like a dream for coil builds


----------



## Paraddicted

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Any Hardware store grab a 3.5 mm drill bit works like a charm
> The back part of drill bits (part that goes in chuck) works like a dream for coil builds



Got a garage full of tools  just need to look in the mix if not will get that drill bit. 

Thank you


----------



## Viper_SA

Just wrap the cutting side with some tape. Can be hard on the fingers. Tried 4mm as well, but not so great on the SM25. Loads of spitback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Viper_SA said:


> Just wrap the cutting side with some tape. Can be hard on the fingers. Tried 4mm as well, but not so great on the SM25. Loads of spitback.



Will keep it in mind. And also the Id size so not to build too big and avoid spit back cos as amazing as most of the juices are as vapour it's not as nice in liquid form haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP

Just on a side note 
I bought 2.5mm and 3mm drill bits and some Pratleys quick dry steel putty and made myself these two coil jigs 
Took 30 min and they work like a charm

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

So until my serpent glasses arrive. In the interim I have converted my obs engine to somewhat of a top airflow serpent .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Having tried cheap special coils and been really disappointed with them I thought I was destined to just use normal coils... enter @Yusuf Cape Vaper and his Coil Empire Coils... I mugged him at the Vape King opening and managed to wrestle a little bottle of two Fused Claptons from him!

One coil went into the Hadalay and the other one is going into one of my much loved Serpent Mini 25's!







Firing the new build at 34 watts, 0.51Ω and the flavour is brilliant... I need to get me some more of these!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

And I am an official member! Got myself a SM25 black from Juicy Joes today, they built and wicked it up for me and away we go!! So far so good!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Rude Rudi said:


> And I am an official member! Got myself a SM25 black from Juicy Joes today, they built and wicked it up for me and away we go!! So far so good!!



Lakker man , do share your thoughts , builds etc ..... think I need to rewick mine been afraid to as I got the wicking just right on this one after some troubles ... word of advise stick to it use CBV2 and you shoudn't have a problem


----------



## Strontium

Got mine yesterday, they built n wicked it for me. Not getting huge flavour or clouds n a really tight draw.
I trimmed the ends of the wick like it showed in the vid @Rob Fisher posted n the flavour improved but it's spitting like a demented footballer now.
As far as I'm aware the build is 6-7 wraps, 3mm ID, kanthal, 0.61ohm. Wick is cotton candy.
I don't know if this makes a difference but the tails of the coil that go into the lugs comes over the top as opposed to the usual underneath that I see everyone build.

Edit** it's a sm22


----------



## Daniel

Strontium said:


> Got mine yesterday, they built n wicked it for me. Not getting huge flavour or clouds n a really tight draw.
> I trimmed the ends of the wick like it showed in the vid @Rob Fisher posted n the flavour improved but it's spitting like a demented footballer now.
> As far as I'm aware the build is 6-7 wraps, 3mm ID, kanthal. Wick is cotton candy.
> I don't know if this makes a difference but the tails of the coil that go into the lugs comes over the top as opposed to the usual underneath that I see everyone build.
> 
> Edit** it's a sm22



Open the air holes dummy  

Sounds like you need to raise the coil a bit if it's a tight draw , chuck the ring out as well did bugger all for me except frustrate me trying to get it under the ring and into the juice wells ..... I also still get spitting after each tank fill but it's a lot less now .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium

There isn't a juice ring on mine.


----------



## Anneries

Strontium said:


> There isn't a juice ring on mine.



Hi @Strontium the 22 does not have the ring.
Please post a photo of your build, the pro's might be able to better assist with photos.

just want to confirm this 



> I don't know if this makes a difference but the tails of the coil that go into the lugs comes over the top as opposed to the usual underneath that I see everyone build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> Got mine yesterday, they built n wicked it for me. Not getting huge flavour or clouds n a really tight draw.
> I trimmed the ends of the wick like it showed in the vid @Rob Fisher posted n the flavour improved but it's spitting like a demented footballer now.
> As far as I'm aware the build is 6-7 wraps, 3mm ID, kanthal, 0.61ohm. Wick is cotton candy.
> I don't know if this makes a difference but the tails of the coil that go into the lugs comes over the top as opposed to the usual underneath that I see everyone build.
> 
> Edit** it's a sm22



The Serpent's prefer Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Candy Collection as a wicking material. Cotton Candy is very high Rayon and that doesn't do well in the Serpent's.


----------



## Strontium

Scuse how grubby it looks, been vaping chocolate donut DIY.


----------



## Strontium

Rob Fisher said:


> The Serpent's prefer Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Candy Collection as a wicking material. Cotton Candy is very high Rayon and that doesn't do well in the Serpent's.



Ahh shit, I got a jar or regular cotton candy, rayon cotton blend


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> Ahh shit, I got a jar or regular cotton candy, rayon cotton blend



Yip not great for Serpent's.


----------



## Strontium

K I rewicked using the only other cotton I had, namely the little sheet that was supplied with the serpent. No more spitting but it tastes rank.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> K I rewicked using the only other cotton I had, namely the little sheet that was supplied with the serpent. No more spitting but it tastes rank.



Yip Cotton Bacon, The Cotton Candy Collection or Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend is the only way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Got a SM25 today to see what the hype was all about.
Yup the hype is right
As a certain member would say...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@GregF 
Funnily enough I prefer my 22's over the 25, just wish the 22's had the airflow the 25 has. Still love the 25 though. Taking a break from the Reos and tobaccos for a week or two to reset the taste buds, then back to work on some new tobacco recipes. Dark Temptress, Black Beard and Long John Silver.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GregF

As a diy'er I tend to have an abundance of juice (sometimes) and this little tank is a great way to vape up all those little extras. It is a juice guzzler of note. Probably in the same line as an Avocado.
I went through a tank on a 22mm avo the other morning with a cup of coffee. Will have to see how this one goes.


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA yes yes yes get back to work on some new recipes....
Love your stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Please explain, in English, the real world differences between the single and double coil decks? When do I use which?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Hello guys and gals. I have come up with a problem with the serpent mini 22mm. It seems to be leaking juice to the bottom of the atty. I have taken the photo to help but it is not clearly visible. Just inside of the outer ring is the juice. I need help to find out why this is happening? Any help will be welcome.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip Cotton Bacon, The Cotton Candy Collection or Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend is the only way!


After reading all your recommendations, purchased my first pack of cotton bacon V2 and a jar of cotton candy, now can never use anything else, cotton bacon is truly the "king", purchased another two packs, one can never have enough. Cotton candy is good but the cotton bacon is fantastic. I know I will NEVER have your collection of "toys" but proudly a member of the "Sepent Clan", have three Serpent Mini's 25mm in rotation, two with single builds, one with dual build, "Thank You" for the advice and video's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarkSide said:


> After reading all your recommendations, purchased my first pack of cotton bacon V2 and a jar of cotton candy, now can never use anything else, cotton bacon is truly the "king", purchased another two packs, one can never have enough. Cotton candy is good but the cotton bacon is fantastic. I know I will NEVER have your collection of "toys" but proudly a member of the "Sepent Clan", have three Serpent Mini's 25mm in rotation, two with single builds, one with dual build, "Thank You" for the advice and video's.



Only a pleasure! Nothing pleases me more than someone who takes the advice and loves the result!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Hopefully, I will also be a proud owner of a new SM25 shortly. Now I have read through this thread and have made cryptic notes regarding the tried and tested coil builds of the wise but I have a question? I really, really, really want to try TC mode(call it scientific curiosity or maybe just ignorance) but as far as I can see no-one here has posted a TC friendly coil build. 
Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rob Fisher

gdigitel said:


> Hopefully, I will also be a proud owner of a new SM25 shortly. Now I have read through this thread and have made cryptic notes regarding the tried and tested coil builds of the wise but I have a question? I really, really, really want to try TC mode(call it scientific curiosity or maybe just ignorance) but as far as I can see no-one here has posted a TC friendly coil build.
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.



Yip I gave up on TC a while back... but I guess I should try it again now that mods have improved...


----------



## foGGyrEader

gdigitel said:


> Hopefully, I will also be a proud owner of a new SM25 shortly. Now I have read through this thread and have made cryptic notes regarding the tried and tested coil builds of the wise but I have a question? I really, really, really want to try TC mode(call it scientific curiosity or maybe just ignorance) but as far as I can see no-one here has posted a TC friendly coil build.
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


I'm kinda hijacking this thread as my build isn't done on a SMini ... anyway this is a 10 wrap, 26G 316L SS, 3mm ID Dual Build which I am currently using only on temp control on my G-Priv and tested thoroughly on my Smok Alien 521 Tab. It works perfectly, on the other hand I like my vape warm and this is my favourite. And yes, it's 18mg 60% PG juice of whatever I feel like.

I'm still a total noob with building, but I hope this is helpful to @gdigitel and @Rude Rudi . Oh yes, the ohms came to 0.365 and I vape at 470F. Use steam engine wire wizard suggested to me by @RichJB . Anything else I'm more than sure @Rob Fisher can provide you with more info you can handle

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> Please explain, in English, the real world differences between the single and double coil decks? When do I use which?



Any info here please? Just wan to know the differences, simplistically? Does the 2 coil produce more flavour, etc?


----------



## Strontium



Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez

antonherbst said:


> Hello guys and gals. I have come up with a problem with the serpent mini 22mm. It seems to be leaking juice to the bottom of the atty. I have taken the photo to help but it is not clearly visible. Just inside of the outer ring is the juice. I need help to find out why this is happening? Any help will be welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same issue when i was NOT using the juicering.

Replaced it and rewicked a little more cotton than the previous build and now no leaks.

Also just check the Oring on the rba base.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Strontium said:


> View attachment 77124



Fantastic, thanks!!!


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Any info here please? Just wan to know the differences, simplistically? Does the 2 coil produce more flavour, etc?



@Rude Rudi , i havent tried the dual deck on the SM25 - am more than happy with the single coil - but i dont see why it would be any different to any other device

Dual coils generally provide more vapour. But they require more power and take longer to set up and wick (for me at least). Whether more vapour translates to better flavour is debatable. Some folk feel that more vapour leads to denser vapour therefore better flavour - my experience has not been like that. To me the flavour is generally the same - there's just more of it.

But for me the single coil on the SM25 is more than enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> @Rude Rudi , i havent tried the dual deck on the SM25 - am more than happy with the single coil - but i dont see why it would be any different to any other device
> 
> Dual coils generally provide more vapour. But they require more power and take longer to set up and wick (for me at least). Whether more vapour translates to better flavour is debatable. Some folk feel that more vapour leads to denser vapour therefore better flavour - my experience has not been like that. To me the flavour is generally the same - there's just more of it.
> 
> But for me the single coil on the SM25 is more than enough



Thanks! I guess the only way to find out is to try both builds and use the one most suited to my own preference. 
I'll do that then!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

boxerulez said:


> I had the same issue when i was NOT using the juicering.
> 
> Replaced it and rewicked a little more cotton than the previous build and now no leaks.
> 
> Also just check the Oring on the rba base.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Thanks @boxerulez
Could you just please tell me what the juicering is and also the rba base? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

antonherbst said:


> Thanks @boxerulez
> Could you just please tell me what the juicering is and also the rba base?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... go back to the first page and read all the tips and you will be ok. There are photos with descriptions in this thread.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

boxerulez said:


> Ok... go back to the first page and read all the tips and you will be ok. There are photos with descriptions in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



What's your view on the wick ring on the 25? Do u use it/loose it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> What's your view on the wick ring on the 25? Do u use it/loose it?



@Rude Rudi I do use the ring, and enough cotton to pack it well. Without the ring I found the same leaking issues so rather use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

boxerulez said:


> @Rude Rudi I do use the ring, and enough cotton to pack it well. Without the ring I found the same leaking issues so rather use it.



Perfect, thanks. Will do my maiden wicking tonight (the guys Juicy Joes set mine up).


----------



## Viper_SA

boxerulez said:


> Ok... go back to the first page and read all the tips and you will be ok. There are photos with descriptions in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



He's referring to the 22mm version @boxerulez 
No juice ring or removable RBA base. My bset guess is flooding throught the airflow underneath the coil and accumulating in the base

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404

_Edit reason: late/early post and made some mistakes on the names of wire. Thanks @BhavZ pointing it out so politely in a PM _

On @Rob Fisher's recommendation I decided to try this Serpent Mini 25 as well, got it from @ShaneW there at Juicy Joes.

Nice, easy build, I had no issues and I have re-built it 4 times now, and re-wicked it maybe 6. Maybe a few micro-drops when filling depending on the amount of wick I use but nothing to cry about.

I must say it works very well, flavour is spot-on, but I see the need to swap that drip tip. It gets really hot - I know I am doing dual coil but still, I run Claptons but on a fairly low voltage, mostly sub 3.6v - probably because it is 26/32 Ni80/Kanthal, 6 wraps on 2.5 i/d

Here she is on the Cricket ii-25, making a lovely pair: #NOFILTERS (ha ha)





And here I messed around with a vertical coil. Came out "ok-ish", wicking was messy but worked well with no leaks, but I just hated it - I cringed for the time when I ever had to re-wick it...

24g Ni80 and 3mm i/d

If you attempt this do a larger i/d, maybe 4mm - but less wraps. The top arm is also a tight fit because note the height of your chimney - it is very low, and goes to a point, so there's very little room for err.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KrayFish404

boxerulez said:


> @Rude Rudi I do use the ring, and enough cotton to pack it well. Without the ring I found the same leaking issues so rather use it.


I suppose if you never open and close the tank then removing the ring is fine. But every time you do open it it will upset the cotton a bit, causing a small leak to become a hole in the pocket. If this was a tank with say juice flow control where you would open and close the whole time and upsetting the wicking then yes - the ring must stay put. Mine is where @boxerulez is at - inside the tank.


----------



## Scissorhands

My findings

Cotton bacon is expencive, but you really dont need much , sorry for the crappy lighting (i live in a cave)

I cut the strip into 4 quarters the tear off a small piece, this is for a 3.5mm coil




Then gently pull it apart




Then gently roll it into something like so



Pop it through the coil and fluff



I forgot to take a shot of it trimmed and primed, but you get a lil something like this



Note: evin with a perfect wick i usually get 1 drop of gurgle/leak on the FIRST fill, once the cotton has spent some time in the juice it expands into place and should be perfect by your second fill , if you get used to this wicking, you can easily use 20% less cotton and pump the watts higher YMMV

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Strontium

Scissorhands said:


> My findings
> 
> Cotton bacon is expencive, but you really dont need much , sorry for the crappy lighting (i live in a cave)
> 
> I cut the strip into 4 quarters the tear off a small piece, this is for a 3.5mm coil
> 
> View attachment 77149
> 
> 
> Then gently pull it apart
> 
> View attachment 77150
> 
> 
> Then gently roll it into something like so
> View attachment 77151
> 
> 
> Pop it through the coil and fluff
> View attachment 77153
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a shot of it trimmed and primed, but you get a lil something like this
> View attachment 77152
> 
> 
> Note: evin with a perfect wick i usually get 1 drop of gurgle/leak on the FIRST fill, once the cotton has spent some time in the juice it expands into place and should be perfect by your second fill , if you get used to this wicking, you can easily use 20% less cotton and pump the watts higher YMMV



Do you trim it down on an angle i.e. Staged wicking?


----------



## Scissorhands

Strontium said:


> Do you trim it down on an angle i.e. Staged wicking?



Not at all, i found stage wicking unificiant for anything thats not round wire, this method will require tinkering at first, i removed the ring (vastly improved wicking capability and gently lay down the saturated wicks with 1 mm clearance from the bottom of the juice well, ideally you want the saturated wick to sit snug without having to push or squash it in, if there is too much cotton it will choke the juice, too little and every fill will dump juice, its a balancing act but it will become effortless once masterd

Ill quickly pop open my tank for you


----------



## DougP

Dam I need therapy.
I tell myself everyday do not follow Rob on forums because you will ultimately rush out and buy his recommendations ...
I just knew I shouldn't, I tried not to,but, I couldn't help myself...
I had a test vape on Rob's mod and serpent tank and I was hooked 
Rob, sir, you are a dangerous ( as in wallet dangerous) legend my friend.

Welcome me to the family ...
Serpent mini 25 
Triple twisted 28 g kanthal 
2.5 mm ID 5 wrap dual coils @ 0.21 ohms
Vaping at 38 watts 
Superb flavor 
As for wicking followed Rob's guide to the point 
4 tanks later and no leaks or dry hits 
Have one question though ?
Ring on or ring off
Right now I have ring on

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dam I need therapy.
> I tell myself everyday do not follow Rob on forums because you will ultimately rush out and buy his recommendations ...
> I just knew I shouldn't, I tried not to,but, I couldn't help myself...
> I had a test vape on Rob's mod and serpent tank and I was hooked
> Rob, sir, you are dangerous legend my friend.
> 
> Welcome me to the family ...
> Serpent mini 25
> Triple twisted 28 g kanthal
> 2.5 mm ID 6 wrap dual coils @ 0.21 ohms
> Vaping at 38 watts
> Superb flavor
> As for wicking followed Rob's guide to the point
> 4 tanks later and no leaks or dry hits
> Have one question though ?
> Ring on or ring off
> Right now I have ring on


Welcome to the serpent pit!

If your build is wicking sufficiently, leave it on  i haven't spent too much time with the dual coil deck, heats up the tank too much for my liking, eats battery and time

Nice looking combo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dam I need therapy.
> I tell myself everyday do not follow Rob on forums because you will ultimately rush out and buy his recommendations ...
> I just knew I shouldn't, I tried not to,but, I couldn't help myself...



@Blends Of Distinction - Go Douggie! SM25 for the win!


----------



## Daniel

Scissorhands said:


> My findings
> 
> I cut the strip into 4 quarters the tear off a small piece, this is for a 3.5mm coil
> 
> Note: evin with a perfect wick i usually get 1 drop of gurgle/leak on the FIRST fill, once the cotton has spent some time in the juice it expands into place and should be perfect by your second fill , if you get used to this wicking, you can easily use 20% less cotton and pump the watts higher YMMV



Very efficient work there , will give this Scottish Roll thing a go next re-wick..... I experience spit-back with almost every refill ..... it's getting annoying again .....


----------



## Scissorhands

Daniel said:


> Very efficient work there , will give this Scottish Roll thing a go next re-wick..... I experience spit-back with almost every refill ..... it's getting annoying again .....



Thanks, ounce for ounce Cbv2 costs more than gold!

A little spit back on your first 3/4 puffs is normal on the sm25, the lack of juice flow control and design of the top cap (compressing air into the tank) over saturates the coil. also avoid 2 strand twisted wire, spits like a drunk cobra with a lisp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Scissorhands said:


> Thanks, ounce for ounce Cbv2 costs more than gold!
> 
> A little spit back on your first 3/4 puffs is normal on the sm25, the lack of juice flow control and design of the top cap (compressing air into the tank) over saturates the coil. also avoid 2 strand twisted wire, spits like a drunk cobra with a lisp



Haha , drunk cobra .... 

Ok then the parallel I have in will probably account for the spit-back , will rebuild tonight and confirm.

Also I heard all kinds of advise on screwing on the topcap , not too fast , turn upside down last two turns (juice just leaks out the driptip then...)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Daniel said:


> Haha , drunk cobra ....
> 
> Ok then the parallel I have in will probably account for the spit-back , will rebuild tonight and confirm.
> 
> Also I heard all kinds of advise on screwing on the topcap , not too fast , turn upside down last two turns (juice just leaks out the driptip then...)


Parallel or single round wire shouldnt effect the spit factor, just your resistance = ramp time & required watts = battery life, i find spaced builds also contributes to spitting, in my experience Clapton (higher guage the outer wire, the better) decreases spit factor YMMV

Personally i just screw the top cap normally with airflow open (im lazy)
What does help is leaving a air pocket, i fill till the tank looks full from the glass

Good luck


----------



## DougP

I made a triple twisted wire with 3 strands of 28 gauge kanthal and twisted it as tight as 
"n plasties se poppie se paddetjie" and I have no spitback what so ever. The trick here is the tighter you go with the twist the less spitback you will get. 
Ramp up time is really good. I vape at between 38 to 40 watts so heat and battery life is good 
Trick to doing this twist is torch wires separately before twisting and then torch after again

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tockit

Right so here is my report back on the sm25. Got mine on Friday and setup Friday evening. Build used was 26g Ni80, 7 wraps 3mm ID and the obligatory Cb v2. Single coil mode she came to 0.77ohms. Wick ring removed. I know the Mage is dual coil so all my findings is compared to my Mage. I fitted the dual deck now and that report back will come in a few days time. Wicked her like a champ. She just needed some finessing to get the wicks laying perfectly. Filled her up and no leakage. 
The airflow is a bit restrictive and the stock tip contributes to it aswell. Fitted a different tip and airflow and flavour improved. The vape was flavourful and dense. Tank performed great on Friday evening. Then started experiencing some issues on Saturday. Started to get spit after every refill but goes away by the 6th or 7th drag, which did not happen Friday evening. Later the afternoon I started experiencing slight flooding after refills And at one point juice leaked out the bottom. Figured the wicks might have moved, gave a nice blow, PHOO! Down the drip tip and this seemed to have reset the cotton and no leaking or gurgling but the spit back remained after every refill. Today was our year end function and decided to use the serpent because of the juice capacity and didn't want to be refilling the mage every 2 seconds. We were playing lawn bowls and my mod was in my pocket, so no overly active running around type of things. It seemed that the wicks moved again and every time I took the mod out my pocket it had some juice on it. My PHOO tactic wasn't working this time. Was very annoyed by this, fitted the dual deck now with same coil mentioned above x2. Airflow is much better on the dual deck. Only issue I have is that the threads are shit on the deck as I couldn't gently screw the deck in as it was catching just ad it started threading. Forced it on to help open the threads abit. Oh and left the wick ring on this time. Hopefully I don't get any leakage when filling up. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

What up vaping peeps...

Need a little help.
Been running my serpent mini 25 for a week now and im having issues with constant resistance changes. 

It jumps between 0.5 ohm and 1.0 ohm and im not sure why. I've Checked grub screws and all tight . 

im using the dual deck. Any suggestions please? Thanks peeps.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Clouds4Days said:


> What up vaping peeps...
> 
> Need a little help.
> Been running my serpent mini 25 for a week now and im having issues with constant resistance changes.
> 
> It jumps between 0.5 ohm and 1.0 ohm and im not sure why. I've Checked grub screws and all tight .
> 
> im using the dual deck. Any suggestions please? Thanks peeps.


Tighten down the actual RBA deck into the base

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

BioHAZarD said:


> Tighten down the actual RBA deck into the base
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Will check for that thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

BioHAZarD said:


> Tighten down the actual RBA deck into the base
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Im such a dumbass...
Thanks bud problem solved, deck wasnt tight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Clouds4Days said:


> Im such a dumbass...
> Thanks bud problem solved, deck wasnt tight


Hehe. No worries. Glad u got sorted

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Tockit said:


> Right so here is my report back on the sm25. Got mine on Friday and setup Friday evening. Build used was 26g Ni80, 7 wraps 3mm ID and the obligatory Cb v2. Single coil mode she came to 0.77ohms. Wick ring removed. I know the Mage is dual coil so all my findings is compared to my Mage. I fitted the dual deck now and that report back will come in a few days time. Wicked her like a champ. She just needed some finessing to get the wicks laying perfectly. Filled her up and no leakage.
> The airflow is a bit restrictive and the stock tip contributes to it aswell. Fitted a different tip and airflow and flavour improved. The vape was flavourful and dense. Tank performed great on Friday evening. Then started experiencing some issues on Saturday. Started to get spit after every refill but goes away by the 6th or 7th drag, which did not happen Friday evening. Later the afternoon I started experiencing slight flooding after refills And at one point juice leaked out the bottom. Figured the wicks might have moved, gave a nice blow, PHOO! Down the drip tip and this seemed to have reset the cotton and no leaking or gurgling but the spit back remained after every refill. Today was our year end function and decided to use the serpent because of the juice capacity and didn't want to be refilling the mage every 2 seconds. We were playing lawn bowls and my mod was in my pocket, so no overly active running around type of things. It seemed that the wicks moved again and every time I took the mod out my pocket it had some juice on it. My PHOO tactic wasn't working this time. Was very annoyed by this, fitted the dual deck now with same coil mentioned above x2. Airflow is much better on the dual deck. Only issue I have is that the threads are shit on the deck as I couldn't gently screw the deck in as it was catching just ad it started threading. Forced it on to help open the threads abit. Oh and left the wick ring on this time. Hopefully I don't get any leakage when filling up.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Why are you removing the ring? It will keep your cotton in check


----------



## Tockit

Kalashnikov said:


> Why are you removing the ring? It will keep your cotton in check


Went on the recomendations I read in this thread as was said flavour improved with it out. I'll give the single deck a try again with the ring on next time and see how it goes. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Wow... I tried the CBV2 pull and roll method as per @Scissorhands and flavour & wicking is waaaay better.
If you guys haven't tried this, you must!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

So after starting to taste some gunkness decided to rebuild. First build Ni80 snapped off the one leg while pulsing sumabitch! Next build ohm fluctuations checked that deck is tight, it's not sumabitch! Tigthened deck rebuild again this Ni80 tastes k@k sumabitch! Decided stuff it back to old school Kanthral 28g 6 wraps 0.8ohms bliksem the ring across the room (got hot with all the pulsing and was loose tried to tighten sumabitch!) wicked the Scottish Roll method tails just touching the base. Think I finally found my happy place....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> So after starting to taste some gunkness decided to rebuild. First build Ni80 snapped off the one leg while pulsing sumabitch! Next build ohm fluctuations checked that deck is tight, it's not sumabitch! Tigthened deck rebuild again this Ni80 tastes k@k sumabitch! Decided stuff it back to old school Kanthral 28g 6 wraps 0.8ohms bliksem the ring across the room (got hot with all the pulsing and was loose tried to tighten sumabitch!) wicked the Scottish Roll method tails just touching the base. Think I finally found my happy place....


Sooo much hard work  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

My SM25 is angry with me becoz I broke one of the glasses. Off to @Sir Vape i go  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> Sooo much hard work
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Jussie boet you can't imagine I was ready to MOER this whole tank into the veld.... But luckily I have a love hate relationship with this Demon spitting round orifice....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Jussie boet you can't imagine I was ready to MOER this whole tank into the veld.... But luckily I have a love hate relationship with this Demon spitting round orifice....


LMFAO. Hilarious buddy

Still the best tank though  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> LMFAO. Hilarious buddy
> 
> Still the best tank though
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I never had this k@k with my Lemo 1 but I'm a stubborn bastardo so this tank ain't got the best of me....


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> I never had this k@k with my Lemo 1 but I'm a stubborn bastardo so this tank ain't got the best of me....


Yeah man. Show that who is boss. 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> Yeah man. Show that who is boss.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


So van die Os oppie Jas as they say in Afr the battery life on 22W on the Minikin V2 is simply outstanding..... 

Just checked I have another three SM25s on the way from China lol best to make this work....


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> So van die Os oppie Jas as they say in Afr the battery life on 22W on the Minikin V2 is simply outstanding.....
> 
> Just checked I have another three SM25s on the way from China lol best to make this work....


At 22w those batteries must last abt 2 full days

I vape at abt 60w so almost a full day

Haha 3 more. Yeah you gonna have to love that tank

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> At 22w those batteries must last abt 2 full days
> 
> I vape at abt 60w so almost a full day
> 
> Haha 3 more. Yeah you gonna have to love that tank
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


On day three Batts are half.... Brilliant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> On day three Batts are half.... Brilliant...


No fair

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> No fair
> 
> Sent from my Note 4









Don't get this whole high wattage thing to me it's about low wattage don't need 'how big is your tolly' clouds....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Actually goois pretty decent clouds still...


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Don't get this whole high wattage thing to me it's about low wattage don't need 'how big is your tolly' clouds....


Can't remember when last i had a coil with total resistance above 0.3

Will try a highish resistance build in SM25 to see how it vapes

Hmm. Damn now i have to buy another SM25

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Actually goois pretty decent clouds still...


No man that's fog  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> Can't remember when last i had a coil with total resistance above 0.3
> 
> Will try a highish resistance build in SM25 to see how it vapes
> 
> Hmm. Damn now i have to buy another SM25
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Probably off topic but I don't know what the whole low ohms thing is about.... 

Ive been happily vaping at 0.6-1.0 on most of my devices and no one can tell me their taste buds are that amazing that they taste the difference in flavor... 

Ok I lie.... The SM25 has been a bit of a revelation to me @ 0.8 tonight. So many builds so many different coils and this and that but this tank does stand out above the rest I must admit.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Probably off topic but I don't know what the whole low ohms thing is about....
> 
> Ive been happily vaping at 0.6-1.0 on most of my devices and no one can tell me their taste buds are that amazing that they taste the difference in flavor...
> 
> Ok I lie.... The SM25 has been a bit of a revelation to me @ 0.8 tonight. So many builds so many different coils and this and that but this tank does stand out above the rest I must admit.


Yeah man i will never pretend to be an expert when it comes to tasting juices. Whether it is a super low sub ohm build or a more pedestrian 0.6 to 1 ohm.

Apart from the level of clouds you create i could probably not taste any difference.

I guess everyone must find their happy place. Be it loads of battery power with little clouds or huge clouds and having to carry spare batteries

As long as we are not smoking then we are good.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Good day 
Does anyone have a tip to acces the build deck on the serpent mini 25 seems like mine is stuck on tight tried some hot water and puting it in the fridge but still cant get it of?


----------



## DougP

@Friep I had same problem 
its super tight when u first get it 
I put mine in boiling water then used a latex surgical glove to grip it with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Try putting a thin screwdriver through the airflow holes to get some more leverage. Just be careful not to bend the positive pin or press to hard with other hand and crack the glass. Next best is use a water pump pliers to grip the base. Wrap a clothe around it first so you don't spoil your atty 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DougP

I swear when these tanks leave the factory they glue these two parts together 
On both tanks I got I battled my butt off to loosen them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tockit

When putting it back together use some finess and just finger tighten it. No need to torque it down. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I swear when these tanks leave the factory they glue these two parts together
> On both tanks I got I battled my butt off to loosen them


Funny enough my base comes off smoothly. Only problem I had was that the threading on the dual deck is shit and wouldn't screw in at all. But juicy Joes sorted me out with another dual deck that screws in now. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friep

Thank you going to give the boiling water thing a go if that doesn't work I am of to find water pump pliers.


----------



## Friep

Got it off combination of hot water and pliers but cracked the glass unfortunately esh bad luck for me thanks for the advice


----------



## Strontium

I have that with my TFV8 everytime I want to swap out the coil.


----------



## Tockit

Friep said:


> Got it off combination of hot water and pliers but cracked the glass unfortunately esh bad luck for me thanks for the advice


But but but.... I said...  . Unlucky though. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit

Friep said:


> Got it off combination of hot water and pliers but cracked the glass unfortunately esh bad luck for me thanks for the advice


You know what would have worked with the pliers, remove the top cap and put a long nose pliers into the juice holes while clamping the base and twist off. This should save the glass. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Friep

So a new problem arised on my single deck the one post is totally loose picture to follow it doesn't have the same bottom as the dual post deck and can not figure out how to get the dual post deck on. What is the colour on your bottom 510 pin?
kind of wondering now if I might have bought a clone.


----------



## Friep




----------



## Tockit

That center post in the base needs to come out, take the tool that came with the atty and stick it in the airflow hole, through the airflow holes on the center post and crack it loose. I was wondering why the multi tool was so long then figured it's to help get the single deck loose. The same happened to me when I tried unscrewing the single deck. The positive post came off because the center shaft stayed in, which is your 510 positive pin that protrudes on the bottom 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tockit

You can be assured you have an authentic atty 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friep

Tockit said:


> You can be assured you have an authentic atty
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



ooh ok thank you will give it a go so it is normal for the positive post to come loose? I wanted to use the single deck more than the dual for my daily vaping needs but don't think i can use it as it is now?


----------



## Tockit

Just screw it back on, the deck isn't broken. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friep

Tockit said:


> Just screw it back on, the deck isn't broken.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



lmao just saw now the post has thread in it its back on. Esh I am such an idiot. thanks @Tockit realy helped me alot with this now I can rewick it and get it backup and running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I have broken both glasses on both my SM25's minis' in the same fashion as described above. Plus, while the atty is on a mod, the airflow ring is always too tight to close. I always have to remove the atty from the mod to open the ring. Did someone say "Deal-breaker?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands

Haha,Yes the airflow is tight, iv never had a need to adjust it though, always wide open, havent broken any glass either so still a deal in my book

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My 3 Stainless steel SM25's airflow are not tight and have no issue with them... the Black SM25 is a little tight... but I have not broken a glass tank yet and still have 4 perfect SM25's and 4 spare tanks still in the boxes.

The next tank up for testing is the Limitless RDTA!


----------



## Scissorhands

Rob Fisher said:


> My 3 Stainless steel SM25's airflow are not tight and have no issue with them... the Black SM25 is a little tight... but I have not broken a glass tank yet and still have 4 perfect SM25's and 4 spare tanks still in the boxes.
> 
> The next tank up for testing is the Limitless RDTA!


I have used one (the RDTA plus) I found the flavor extremely muted, slightly better with hot/fancy builds but the delrin top cap expands with heat(high wattage chain vape), to the extent that the threads didn't catch and would fall right off!!, shrinks once it has cooled again, not a fan,

interested in your comments but i predict an epic fail, great for clouds though


----------



## Strontium

I'm getting variable readings on my coil. When I do a dry burn it's at 0.57ohms, once wicked and inserted it jumps to 0.66ohms and then when I vape it bounces around all over the place from 0.0 to 0.77ohms. No clue what's wrong, I put in a new coil n same thing happens, was worried it was the mod but reads others fine.

Edit** I'm using the prebuilt coils that came with the tank.


----------



## Tockit

Strontium said:


> I'm getting variable readings on my coil. When I do a dry burn it's at 0.57ohms, once wicked and inserted it jumps to 0.66ohms and then when I vape it bounces around all over the place from 0.0 to 0.77ohms. No clue what's wrong, I put in a new coil n same thing happens, was worried it was the mod but reads others fine.
> 
> Edit** I'm using the prebuilt coils that came with the tank.


Make sure the positive post is screwed down properly and make sure the grub screws are tightened properly. Or you could have tighten the leads to much and cut into the coil wire. These symptoms is indicative of poor connectivity. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Strontium said:


> I'm getting variable readings on my coil. When I do a dry burn it's at 0.57ohms, once wicked and inserted it jumps to 0.66ohms and then when I vape it bounces around all over the place from 0.0 to 0.77ohms. No clue what's wrong, I put in a new coil n same thing happens, was worried it was the mod but reads others fine.
> 
> Edit** I'm using the prebuilt coils that came with the tank.


Also had same issue check the deck is properly seated also the grip screws like mentioned. I do find the single deck comes loose after a while (maybe why everything was so tight from the beginning) tolerances on this is very very tight. Waiting on my OBS Engine to arrive to compare. If flavor is the same or better the SM is going up for sale probably just too finicky a tank for me sadly.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> I have used one (the RDTA plus) I found the flavor extremely muted, slightly better with hot/fancy builds but the delrin top cap expands with heat(high wattage chain vape), to the extent that the threads didn't catch and would fall right off!!, shrinks once it has cooled again, not a fan,
> 
> interested in your comments but i predict an epic fail, great for clouds though



Just opened the package now and yes I think EPIC fail is on the cards...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DougP

@Rob Fisher 
If I may ask in all your testing on this RTA what VG/PG ratio have u been using. Things were going well on 60/40 
Using 70/30 and getting leaks like hell when filing. This thicker juice seems to push the wicks out when screwing down the top cap.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mainly 50/50 Doug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob Fisher
> If I may ask in all your testing on this RTA what VG/PG ratio have u been using. Things were going well on 60/40
> Using 70/30 and getting leaks like hell when filing. This thicker juice seems to push the wicks out when screwing down the top cap.



Are you using Cotton Bacon and are you closing the air flow when filling @Blends Of Distinction?


----------



## DougP

Yup using cotton bacon and nope not closing airflow when filling 
Let me go try that


----------



## DougP

With the higher ratio juice it find this tank works much better with the ring off... so far no leaks and no dry hits also am closing air flow when filling so that could have made the difference to

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I run 70/30 and 80/20 with the ring, never close airflow and never had a leak ir dry hit. Must be lucky


----------



## Noddy

I got my hands on my SM25 and 22 yesterday, finally.
25, dual 2.5mm 28ga kanthal, brilliant. no need to even trim wicks.
The 22 Im still feeling out. But Im sure I'll get there with playing with diffent wire.

Might just get another 25.

But I absolutely hate the drip tips. Just waiting for the next batch of hands tips...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Noddy 
How many wraps on that dual 28 awg?


----------



## Noddy

@Viper_SA 8 wraps. I use the same in my Billow nano, and Goblin mini v1.
My go to build. 28 to 30 watts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Yup using cotton bacon and nope not closing airflow when filling
> Let me go try that


@Blends Of Distinction, are youusing the wicking ring? if not the use it. i also didn't use the ring at first and everythign was okay for the first 2 tanks. the next day while out and about it seemed the cotton moved and the tank would leak abit after filling and would leak while in my pocket also. put the ring back on now and im using 70/30 with CB v2 and i fill up without closing the airflow and no leaks out th


Noddy said:


> I got my hands on my SM25 and 22 yesterday, finally.
> 25, dual 2.5mm 28ga kanthal, brilliant. no need to even trim wicks.
> The 22 Im still feeling out. But Im sure I'll get there with playing with diffent wire.
> 
> Might just get another 25.
> 
> But I absolutely hate the drip tips. Just waiting for the next batch of hands tips...


@Noddy, whats your Ohm'age on that build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

@Tockit its 0.73 ohm on my Sigelei J80.

I dont know why, but this build just works for me. I have tried nichrome, ss316, clapton, twisted, 26 awg kanthal, but I keep going back to 28 kanthal.


----------



## Tockit

Noddy said:


> @Tockit its 0.73 ohm on my Sigelei J80.
> 
> I dont know why, but this build just works for me. I have tried nichrome, ss316, clapton, twisted, 26 awg kanthal, but I keep going back to 28 kanthal.


I find myself lately just using nichrome. For me it gives the cleanest flavour. I can't stand stainless steal. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries

Just did a new build 9n my wife's SM22. TIGERCOIL 3mm id 5.5 wraps. wicked with cotton bacon. came out on 0.7 ohms. what a vape at 35W-40W.
Sorry but the photo came out crappy


Photo just before I trimmed the wick and juiced it up.


----------



## rabbitneko

Based on all the cracked glass, I feel like I should be stocking up on extras before I need them (or they go out of stock...)


----------



## Rob Fisher

rabbitneko said:


> Based on all the cracked glass, I feel like I should be stocking up on extras before I need them (or they go out of stock...)



Or just don't drop your mod... I have 4 SM25's and (touch wood) all tanks still in tact!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rabbitneko

Rob Fisher said:


> Or just don't drop your mod... I have 4 SM25's and (touch wood) all tanks still in tact!



I broke my late moonshot's glass by unscrewing it with a bit of force. Didn't get a spare with this one (second hand) so if this one breaks I'm somewhat screwed.


----------



## Daniel

rabbitneko said:


> I broke my late moonshot's glass by unscrewing it with a bit of force. Didn't get a spare with this one (second hand) so if this one breaks I'm somewhat screwed.



Yoh sal nie met jou k@k soek nie  .....

But yeah just be mindful when unscrewing the tank section , the glass breaks easily. Think SirVape had stock of the spare glass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rabbitneko

Daniel said:


> Yoh sal nie met jou k@k soek nie  .....
> 
> But yeah just be mindful when unscrewing the tank section , the glass breaks easily. Think SirVape had stock of the spare glass.



Yeah I looked through earlier, but it feels wasteful shipping just two spare glass, so I'm trying to find something else that I want to add to the order to make the shipping worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

rabbitneko said:


> Yeah I looked through earlier, but it feels wasteful shipping just two spare glass, so I'm trying to find something else that I want to add to the order to make the shipping worth it.



Other option try Slowtech , free shipping ok you might have to wait a month but hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Must say the @AllDayVapes Chilled Pineapple is running lekker on the Serpent, it's not dead to me yet...... Low wattage high ohms FTW


----------



## rabbitneko

I'm having a very interesting experience with my Serpent. 

Used the staged wicking technique, with very little wick (cotton bacon v2). So little that I thought it would definitely leak, but not a single drop has made its way out. Flavour is good, and I'm able to chain vape it quite a couple of times with no dry hits. 

However, every once in a while, I'll get this burn/dry taste, almost like the start of a dry hit, but when I (tentatively) take another pull, it's full of flavour again 

Any advice?


----------



## gdigitel

Could it be you need to use some cotton gammon and not cotton bacon.
Seriously - I had a similar experience when using too little cotton. I think the juice then burns onto the coil and gives the taste
Oops forgot @rabbitneko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Or just don't drop your mod... I have 4 SM25's and (touch wood) all tanks still in tact!



Rob I know you probably won't approve but my SM25 got a Vape Band today 

With all this talk of broken glass I figured it needed some protection




Spoils the classy look a bit. But the upside is when it's in my camera bag it offers easier grip to pull it out by grabbing the tank! Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not cool Hi Ho @Silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Oh by the way, the tank is empty again
This thing chows the juice!
We need a 10ml version but with the same flavour!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rabbitneko

I've ordered 2 extra glass, along with some flavours, including the XXX Rob always rants about. 

I feel like if I'm gonna have a SM25 I need some XXX going through it too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Why cant they make a tank with 10ml extra reservoirs somewhere on the sides or something - without impacting the flavour

Like long range fuel tanks....

Wonder why that is not being incorporated into these juice guzzlers

PS - am on my third tank of @Sickboy77 's CID and am liking it a lot in this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, did my virgin wick on me 25 (the kind sir at the shop wicked it up for me when I bought it). I followed the basic rules posted here and low and behold - it is perfect! A few drops from when I wet the wicks but other than that, it is perfect - not a wet spot in sight! 

It may just be beginners luck but hey, I'll take it! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Cool looking setup @Rude Rudi 
Great to hear you got it right on the first experience!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Why cant they make a tank with 10ml extra reservoirs somewhere on the sides or something - without impacting the flavour
> 
> Like long range fuel tanks....
> 
> Wonder why that is not being incorporated into these juice guzzlers
> 
> PS - am on my third tank of @Sickboy77 's CID and am liking it a lot in this tank



It's called a Reo  

But you might be onto something , like a hybrid squonk RTA with a 10ml bottle on the side and a tube that goes into the top of the tank.

Then again , might as well just use a squonker then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> It's called a Reo
> 
> But you might be onto something , like a hybrid squonk RTA with a 10ml bottle on the side and a tube that goes into the top of the tank.
> 
> Then again , might as well just use a squonker then



I hear you @Daniel and you make a valid point about the Reo
But with the Reo I have to change the battery after about 3 or maybe 4ml.
So on a dual or triple battery mod - it would be cool to be able to vape 10ml without changing anything.

Not a biggie changing the batt on the Reo though


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> I hear you @Daniel and you make a valid point about the Reo
> But with the Reo I have to change the battery after about 3 or maybe 4ml.
> So on a dual or triple battery mod - it would be cool to be able to vape 10ml without changing anything.
> 
> Not a biggie changing the batt on the Reo though



Exactly , carrying a spare battery is never a bad thing  

Or get the Mushroom Squonker , if you can find it 

Maybe a Leprechaun 26650 mod is in the works , with a lekker fat 10ml bottle ? That would be chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava

How many tanks do you SM25 users get before having to rewick? XXX loaded so not a coil or wick killer.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Why cant they make a tank with 10ml extra reservoirs somewhere on the sides or something - without impacting the flavour
> 
> Like long range fuel tanks....
> 
> Wonder why that is not being incorporated into these juice guzzlers
> 
> PS - am on my third tank of @Sickboy77 's CID and am liking it a lot in this tank



100% agree Hi Ho... doesn't really make sense...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flava said:


> How many tanks do you SM25 users get before having to rewick? XXX loaded so not a coil or wick killer.



I try rewick everyday... don't need to but love a fresh wick... refill maybe 5-6 times a day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava

Rob Fisher said:


> I try rewick everyday... don't need to but love a fresh wick... refill maybe 5-6 times a day.



The flavour of a fresh wick is just superb. I've noticed that after a day the flavour drops off noticeably. Will try to rewick before use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

The SM, 25 & 22, are probably the easiest tanks I had to wick. Billow nano, Cthulhu v2, goblin mini v1 & v3, Smok Minos, and some others I dont care to remeber are more tricky and time consuming to wick, and get right, than the Serpents.....


----------



## Rude Rudi

OK, i might have spoken too soon... After my virginal wicking with no leaks - I now find the tank almost devoid of delivering any flavor? My juice - even tried a menthol - is very muted - I can hardy pick up the menthol?

Could the wicking now be too thin, etc?


----------



## Scissorhands

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, i might have spoken too soon... After my virginal wicking with no leaks - I now find the tank almost devoid of delivering any flavor? My juice - even tried a menthol - is very muted - I can hardy pick up the menthol?
> 
> Could the wicking now be too thin, etc?


Best to post some pics of your build/wick and method  usual suspects are that the build is too close to the air intake or cotton is too tight in the coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Scissorhands said:


> Best to post some pics of your build/wick and method  usual suspects are that the build is too close to the air intake or cotton is too tight in the coils



Let me look at those and report back with pics if it doesn't solve the problem. 

Thanks!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Why cant they make a tank with 10ml extra reservoirs somewhere on the sides or something - without impacting the flavour
> 
> Like long range fuel tanks....
> 
> Wonder why that is not being incorporated into these juice guzzlers
> 
> PS - am on my third tank of @Sickboy77 's CID and am liking it a lot in this tank


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, re wicked, brought the coils up a tad and all good now - after a few 'atomizer short' errors though...too high/wide perhaps? 

Oh, and I managed to drop the tank and off course the glass broke...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, re wicked, brought the coils up a tad and all good now - after a few 'atomizer short' errors though...too high/wide perhaps?
> 
> Oh, and I managed to drop the tank and off course the glass broke...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That would be correct regarding the atomiser short, when screwing the tank together, you should be able to "feel" the coil against the chimney section if its too high, sorry to hear about the glass, glad the flavour is back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

So this just happened both my tanks out of action now lol.... Luckily I have my trusty Reo on duty. Think I'm done with tanks for now.... Holidays cant come sooner.... 






P. S the rickety table in the background together with my own stupidity were the culprits. Buurman came out to see what the ruckus is about. Good to rage sometimes I feel better now


----------



## Rude Rudi

Scissorhands said:


> That would be correct regarding the atomiser short, when screwing the tank together, you should be able to "feel" the coil against the chimney section if its too high, sorry to hear about the glass, glad the flavour is back



Yes, flavour back, thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo

Got my Serpent 25 last week. Excellent tank running a fused Clapton from Kingsley Customs. Wicking super easy so far. Dump the ring from the start. Follow the video instructions, just trim the wick so it "looks like" it will fill the juice holes. 

Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

G


Limbo said:


> Got my Serpent 25 last week. Excellent tank running a fused Clapton from Kingsley Customs. Wicking super easy so far. Dump the ring from the start. Follow the video instructions, just trim the wick so it "looks like" it will fill the juice holes.
> 
> Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk


Great stuff limbo!


----------



## Kalashnikov

Silver said:


> Why cant they make a tank with 10ml extra reservoirs somewhere on the sides or something - without impacting the flavour
> 
> Like long range fuel tanks....
> 
> Wonder why that is not being incorporated into these juice guzzlers
> 
> PS - am on my third tank of @Sickboy77 's CID and am liking it a lot in this tank


Would that not be a bottom fed mod?


----------



## Silver

Kalashnikov said:


> Would that not be a bottom fed mod?



Agreed @Kalashnikov - in a sense it is

But then you know what I want is a bottom fed mod with dual batteries and a 10ml juice capacity - that can last about 10ml of juice before needing pitstopping/refuelling/battery changing

A Reo with two batteries and a 10ml bottle would do just fine for me I suspect

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Silver said:


> Agreed @Kalashnikov - in a sense it is
> 
> But then you know what I want is a bottom fed mod with dual batteries and a 10ml juice capacity - that can last about 10ml of juice before needing pitstopping/refuelling/battery changing
> 
> A Reo with two batteries and a 10ml bottle would do just fine for me I suspect


Agreed. I have being eyeing out the kangertech dripbox 2 but it does not look like anyone is bringing them in. Its got 7ml bottle but only takes one battery. But what sells it is that its regulated. For me thats ideal. Go out and the only thing you need to carry is a spare battery and a extra bottle of juice to swtich in and out the dripbox.... But no one is bringing it in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Kalashnikov said:


> Agreed. I have being eyeing out the kangertech dripbox 2 but it does not look like anyone is bringing them in. Its got 7ml bottle but only takes one battery. But what sells it is that its regulated. For me thats ideal. Go out and the only thing you need to carry is a spare battery and a extra bottle of juice to swtich in and out the dripbox.... But no one is bringing it in



Group buy ?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, did my virgin wick on me 25 (the kind sir at the shop wicked it up for me when I bought it). I followed the basic rules posted here and low and behold - it is perfect! A few drops from when I wet the wicks but other than that, it is perfect - not a wet spot in sight!
> 
> It may just be beginners luck but hey, I'll take it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what i love about the SM. Wicking is such a pleasure


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel said:


> Group buy ?


Im definetly keen on that. I really want that device


----------



## Noddy

I have a slightly irritating leak on my SM25. Not a flowing leak, more like a sweat. Not sure if its the airflow ring or the seam where base and chimney screws onto each other. Anybody had a simular problem and can help solve? Want to buy another SM25, but not if I cannot stop this.


----------



## Daniel

Noddy said:


> I have a slightly irritating leak on my SM25. Not a flowing leak, more like a sweat. Not sure if its the airflow ring or the seam where base and chimney screws onto each other. Anybody had a simular problem and can help solve? Want to buy another SM25, but not if I cannot stop this.



As previously stated check all O-rings even if they seem fine , good wash also .... Mine did that and re-seated orings after a good warm bath and all was good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy

Thanks @Daniel . Guess I missed your previous statement. I'll give it a go tonight.


----------



## Daniel

Kalashnikov said:


> Im definetly keen on that. I really want that device



Ok well get on it then


----------



## Greyz

Can someone please save me going through the whole thread and tell me why am I getting spit back on the SM25?

I bought one but I'm disappointed by the spit back I'm getting. I'm using the single deck with Alien wire (clapton'd flat ribbon tbh) 5 wrap contact coil. 
If I fill the tank I get spit back and after a while the spit back goes away. But those hits till it goes are torture, such great flavour but I fear burning my tongue every time 

Is it the coil? Wicking? I'm getting no leaks and the flavour is superb, when it's not spitting back. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

Greyz said:


> Can someone please save me going through the whole thread and tell me why am I getting spit back on the SM25?
> 
> I bought one but I'm disappointed by the spit back I'm getting. I'm using the single deck with Alien wire (clapton'd flat ribbon tbh) 5 wrap contact coil.
> If I fill the tank I get spit back and after a while the spit back goes away. But those hits till it goes are torture, such great flavour but I fear burning my tongue every time
> 
> Is it the coil? Wicking? I'm getting no leaks and the flavour is superb, when it's not spitting back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I am using the same wire as you and also 5 loops. I have found that if you space the coil slightly the spitback is definitely less. You don't need much spacing though. Also found that the spitback is sometimes worse when there is not enough wick.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I always get spitback on any atty when using any for of clapton or twisted wire. Try 24 awg Nichrome, 3.5mm ID and 7 - 8 wraps


----------



## gdigitel

Oh and let it burn a few times after you prime it to get rid of excess juice on the wire. Then put it all together again and vape.


----------



## Daniel

No offense to any of you SM25 fanbois but I'm so glad I broke my last glass tank. Haven't been missing the SM one bit. No spit back, no adjusting of coils, no tilt the tank this way when filling, no try this ID and coil, no not enough wick, no leaks, no fuss......


----------



## Noddy

Daniel said:


> No offense to any of you SM25 fanbois but I'm so glad I broke my last glass tank. Haven't been missing the SM one bit. No spit back, no adjusting of coils, no tilt the tank this way when filling, no try this ID and coil, no not enough wick, no leaks, no fuss......



I have none of those problems on my SM25....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Noddy said:


> I have none of those problems on my SM25....



Come now  , not even one little issue ?


----------



## Limbo

Noddy said:


> I have none of those problems on my SM25....


Me neither, probably user error... 

Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> No offense to any of you SM25 fanbois but I'm so glad I broke my last glass tank. Haven't been missing the SM one bit. No spit back, no adjusting of coils, no tilt the tank this way when filling, no try this ID and coil, no not enough wick, no leaks, no fuss......



I also have none of those @Daniel
I have had once or twice a dribble after refilling - but since I've been closing the airholes during filling, not getting that anymore.

I wouldn't say its absolutely 100% trouble free - but I would rate it right up there as far as easy going tanks go.

My Subtank Mini is probably the most trouble free - but the vape on that is nowhere near the same kind of vape - and more for stronger juices


----------



## Rob Fisher

What device are you using that is so perfect @Daniel?


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> What device are you using that is so perfect @Daniel?



You should know from personal experience oom Rob , The Reo plus Cyclone combo , or the RM2 ......

Guys I'm just ragging a bit the Serpent is a great tank and I will most likely try it again , I'm just at a stage in my life/vaping where I don't want to 'sukkel' , once that happens , that particular thing get's tossed in the 'stoute hoekie'

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> You should know from personal experience oom Rob , The Reo ......
> 
> Guys I'm just ragging a bit the Serpent is a great tank and I will most likely try it again , I'm just at a stage in my life/vaping where I don't want to 'sukkel' , once that happens , that particular thing get's tossed in the 'stoute hoekie'



Yip but the REO isn't perfect @Daniel... it is one amazing device but certainly not perfect... you still need experience to learn not to over or under squonk... you have to learn which coil works in which atty and how to wick it... it excels in MTL but I have not found a DL setup that works for me yet...

Just like the Serpent Mini 25 the REO needs love and attention to detail to get the best from it.

And Your Honour I rest my case! 

PS but I know where you are coming from Daniel!


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip but the REO isn't perfect @Daniel... it is one amazing device but certainly not perfect... you still need experience to learn not to over or under squonk... you have to learn which coil works in which atty and how to wick it... it excels in MTL but I have not found a DL setup that works for me yet...
> 
> Just like the Serpent Mini 25 the REO needs love and attention to detail to get the best from it.
> 
> And Your Honour I rest my case!
> 
> PS but I know where you are coming from Daniel!



100% Skipper , any new device needs to TLC and learning at the beginning. 

I'll definitely give the SM25 a bash again but for now I'm almost on holiday and couldn't care for fiddling (most fiddling I want to do is to fiddle with the bottle opener to open my next beer  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Daniel said:


> 100% Skipper , any new device needs to TLC and learning at the beginning.
> 
> I'll definitely give the SM25 a bash again but for now I'm almost on holiday and couldn't care for fiddling (most fiddling I want to do is to fiddle with the bottle opener to open my next beer  )


Have you maybe considered that vaping is not for you, and you should rather sell me that lovely Astrid?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Caramia said:


> Have you maybe considered that vaping is not for you, and you should rather sell me that lovely Astrid?



haha sorry ma'am but Astrid is here to stay ...... besides Lagertha will skin me alive ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Hiiii

Mr @Rob Fisher


A quickie please. 

How does an SM25 sit on an Ohmsium?

I am loading my rifle... wanna pull the trigger 2morrow if your answer meets my approval.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## GerritVisagie

So figured this would be the right place to ask.
Is the flavor on the 22 and the 25 minis the same? I'm looking at getting my dad a 22mm tank to fit his pico, and I figured its either a SM22 or an Ammit.

Suggestions?


----------



## Daniel

GerritVisagie said:


> So figured this would be the right place to ask.
> Is the flavor on the 22 and the 25 minis the same? I'm looking at getting my dad a 22mm tank to fit his pico, and I figured its either a SM22 or an Ammit.
> 
> Suggestions?


Depends how much he vapes, juice capacity might be an issue if he has to refill every hour or so....depending how patient a man he is  

If he likes more of a MTL maybe consider the Merlin Mini as well?


----------



## GerritVisagie

Daniel said:


> Depends how much he vapes, juice capacity might be an issue if he has to refill every hour or so....depending how patient a man he is
> 
> If he likes more of a MTL maybe consider the Merlin Mini as well?



Nah, he hits the molo3 mini like a champ(DL) I think the juice cap on the melo and SM22 is about the same?


----------



## Daniel

GerritVisagie said:


> Nah, he hits the molo3 mini like a champ(DL) I think the juice cap on the melo and SM22 is about the same?


Well then I'd say the SM22  

Or get him a Pico Squeeze... Sorry had to throw it in there.... 

Good going for your toppie man that's great!


----------



## GerritVisagie

Daniel said:


> Well then I'd say the SM22
> 
> Or get him a Pico Squeeze... Sorry had to throw it in there....
> 
> Good going for your toppie man that's great!



Thanx m8.
Yeah, I'm dik proud of my old man.

And ha ha On The Pico squeeze idea. My mom would severely Injure me, she already told him
"Jy gaan nou nie mal raak soos jou laaitie nie"


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

my 1st post in the serpent lounge...1st coil ni80 26 guage 3mm id 5 wrap slighltly spaced coming in at 0.56 ohms. guys the flavour here is amaze balls...why bother with anything else i tell you. Sold! no leaks nada and even with dischem cotton. wanted to get it right to avoid wasting cbv2.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx m8.
> Yeah, I'm dik proud of my old man.
> 
> And ha ha On The Pico squeeze idea. My mom would severely Injure me, she already told him
> "Jy gaan nou nie mal raak soos jou laaitie nie"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Pico Squeeze plus OL16 Clone combo winner winner....  Just putting it out there....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Daniel said:


> Pico Squeeze plus OL16 Clone combo winner winner....  Just putting it out there....



and its like a r3k saving on a reo and ol16 @Daniel ...best part!


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> How does an SM25 sit on an Ohmsium?



@boxerulez not very well... not for me because the overhang is too much for my liking... I mean it does work but looks silly...


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> So figured this would be the right place to ask.
> Is the flavor on the 22 and the 25 minis the same? I'm looking at getting my dad a 22mm tank to fit his pico, and I figured its either a SM22 or an Ammit.
> 
> Suggestions?



@GerritVisagie flavour is close but the 25 wins...


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> @GerritVisagie flavour is close but the 25 wins...



Thanx oom Rob. 
Seems like a stupid question, but, it is better than the Melo with stock coils?

I assume it to be since I haven't seen a Melo in your hands since you found the SMs.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

i was looking forward to that already. Ai. Suggestions for a decent single batt mod that handles an sm25 and can take the knocks of a workshop evironment.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx oom Rob.
> Seems like a stupid question, but, it is better than the Melo with stock coils?
> 
> I assume it to be since I haven't seen a Melo in your hands since you found the SMs.



Not a stupid question... Yes it is better than a Melo with stock coils... a lot better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Thanx everyone.
Seems dad's getting a Sm22 for xmas


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

I finally got rid of the spit back on my SM25! 
I followed some advice on here and ripped my build out and did a slightly spaced 5 wrap. I still had a little spit back but found setting the H-PRIV to Hard @ 45W and zero, I mean not even a hint, of spit back.

Finally after 2 days and 5 builds I can finally taste the hype. The flavour on a single coil is outstanding! Tomorrow I'll start playing with the Dual post deck. 
I haven't been so excited about a tank in a long time and this tank looks et to be a keeper!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

boxerulez said:


> i was looking forward to that already. Ai. Suggestions for a decent single batt mod that handles an sm25 and can take the knocks of a workshop evironment.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Hohm slice  it's a 26650 though and feautures 2A charging. I've used the slice and it's one of my favourite mods to use. Love the design, love the chip. Another option might be the Vaporesso Nebula at sir vape. Single 18650 or 26650. I have never used one, I just saw it at Sir vape at a great price and with the 10% discount on Friday, the price is like 1:1 with Chinese vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx everyone.
> Seems dad's getting a Sm22 for xmas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Are you going to build him the coils or is he going to do it himself @GerritVisagie ?
Either way, all the best with it


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> my 1st post in the serpent lounge...1st coil ni80 26 guage 3mm id 5 wrap slighltly spaced coming in at 0.56 ohms. guys the flavour here is amaze balls...why bother with anything else i tell you. Sold! no leaks nada and even with dischem cotton. wanted to get it right to avoid wasting cbv2.



Congrats
Epic for your first coil @incredible_hullk !
You got the touch there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Greyz remind me to hurt you when we next bump into each other at the Vape Shop... if you had just followed my instructions 8,000 pages back you would have been operational. I have spent the day trying other builds in the SM25 including Alien Claptons, Staged Claptons and a one or two other fancy coils... I just don't get the fancy coil story... the Alien Clapton nearly killed me with spit back... OMG... and having to fire at 50 watts on these coils... ripped them all out and went back to my 30 watt build of Ni80 24g, 3mm ID and 7 Wraps... Phew....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> @Greyz remind me to hurt you when we next bump into each other at the Vape Shop... if you had just followed my instructions 8,000 pages back you would have been operational. I have spent the day trying other builds in the SM25 including Alien Claptons, Staged Claptons and a one or two other fancy coils... I just don't get the fancy coil story... the Alien Clapton nearly killed me with spit back... OMG... and having to fire at 50 watts on these coils... ripped them all out and went back to my 30 watt build of Ni80 24g, 3mm ID and 7 Wraps... Phew....


Sorry Mr Fisher, your absolutely right I should have pulled out the Ni80 and just followed your build.
We live and learn and at least I got my Clapton builds firing off perfectly with no spit back whatsoever.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

OK, built wicked and vaping with CB2 and Ni80 24g 7 wraps 3mm ID. 
I honestly cannot comment on the flavour at the moment. I think I may have destroyed some taste buds aND sensesee with tonight's chilli sauce at supper.
What I can say that it is definitely a much cooler vape without any snap crackle and pops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape

Could anyone please upload a pic of their Smok Alien with a SM 25mm? Curious about the overhang


----------



## gdigitel

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

@snakevape there is a slight, miniscule overhang but really not a deal breaker.
Hope my Aliens new skin didn't scare you off though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## snakevape

Looks great. Thanks dude. Now to decide whether it's worth upgrading from a SM22 to a SM25 or to get an Ammit...


----------



## Greyz

snakevape said:


> Looks great. Thanks dude. Now to decide whether it's worth upgrading from a SM22 to a SM25 or to get an Ammit...


I had the SM22 and IMO the SM25 is worth the upgrade. I didn't fancy my SM22 but I love the SM25! 
Just do it, you know you want to 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Dengit I'm going to have to swallow my socks here... Slapped the spare tank of my new SM on the injured one and bam flavour on point. Just need to pull my finger out and get some 24g Ni and do Oom Robs build. No hard feelings as everything was tongue in cheek anyway. This is a great tank and I will recommend it to anyone that wants to upgrade to building. Incedentily cleaned the top O-ring after the tank break and spit back after refills are gone, weird....

Update : I must say I am really enjoying the vape on this tank. It's true what they say each tank/build is catered towards a spesific juice and All Day Vapes Chilled Pineapple just sings in this tank. On my third refill..... 

It's been a love hate relationship with the Serpent but I think it's a keeper now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rev2xtc

Hey guys, I've had a love hate relationship with the mini 25 over past week. 

I used the single build deck with alien coils and the spitback almost made a hole in my tongue. I tried tight wicking and loose wicking and nothing worked. I tried CBv2 and cotton candy both with similar outcomes.

This morning i got some Ni80 wire and tried Mr Robs build and wow this tank has come alive. Slapped on a Hands drip tip as well and finally I'm loving this tank. 

Thanks for the advice in this thread guys it's really helped me out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ar53n1c

After reading this thread i have a few things to test on my SM22 this weekend as it seems i am missing the full potential of this tank, hopefully the new wire arrives in time, thanks to everyone for the tips, tricks and experiences!

But now i'm fighting the urge to order a SM25...


----------



## snakevape

Just got my SM25, really happy with it. Does anyone feel like they prefer the airflow on the 22? Also read something here about the wick ring... should it be on or off?


----------



## Viper_SA

I prefer the 22 airflow actually. I leave my wicking ring on, in my 25


----------



## Tockit

Daniel said:


> Dengit I'm going to have to swallow my socks here... Slapped the spare tank of my new SM on the injured one and bam flavour on point. Just need to pull my finger out and get some 24g Ni and do Oom Robs build. No hard feelings as everything was tongue in cheek anyway. This is a great tank and I will recommend it to anyone that wants to upgrade to building. Incedentily cleaned the top O-ring after the tank break and spit back after refills are gone, weird....
> 
> Update : I must say I am really enjoying the vape on this tank. It's true what they say each tank/build is catered towards a spesific juice and All Day Vapes Chilled Pineapple just sings in this tank. On my third refill.....
> 
> It's been a love hate relationship with the Serpent but I think it's a keeper now...


If ever I decide to get a Sm25 I'll buy extra glass and moer the tank into the wall first. Put new glass on and try it. Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

@Tockit LOL... Yip, I agree, smash your first glass and get it out of the way because it is inevitable from my experience and from what I have heard and read. I have 2 and this was my biggest gripe. Other than that, it's a super RTA, once you find your near perfect juice match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Didnt read through this entire thread but this makes such an epic combo imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

A different but effective build on the SM 25 that I want to share.

I tried an experiment:

Kanthal 20 Ga, 3ID, 5 and a half wraps giving between O.23 and 0.25 Ohms. Play around on Steam Engine to tweak it if you want, but don't go over 7 wraps.

Initial ramp up time a tiny bit slow. But second draw and more ramps up perfect. Thick vape, spits a little to start with but goes away as the cotton settles in. 35 Watts is good enough. Close the air ring for a nice mouth to lung draw if you like that.

This thick 20 ga wire will last you weeks. Just dry burn at 30 Watts and re wick. 

I am super impressed. 

Let me know what you think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

The Curve mode on the Minikin V2 works quite well for nice long draws I start at 30W then drop it down to 25-26W. New build which I find works well no spit back SS 3mm ID five to six wraps just under 0.6 wick with CBV2. Also find the bow tie technique gives me more spit back so just roll straight into the holes (this time the ring stayed on). Also I fluff the cotton closer to the coil out to the sides a bit seems to wick better. Wick us loose not tight less is more they say sometimes.... Lekker smoof vape....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Waine said:


> View attachment 79517
> 
> 
> View attachment 79519
> 
> 
> A different but effective build on the SM 25 that I want to share.
> 
> I tried an experiment:
> 
> Kanthal 20 Ga, 3ID, 5 and a half wraps giving between O.23 and 0.25 Ohms. Play around on Steam Engine to tweak it if you want, but don't go over 7 wraps.
> 
> Initial ramp up time a tiny bit slow. But second draw and more ramps up perfect. Thick vape, spits a little to start with but goes away as the cotton settles in. 35 Watts is good enough. Close the air ring for a nice mouth to lung draw if you like that.
> 
> This thick 20 ga wire will last you weeks. Just dry burn at 30 Watts and re wick.
> 
> I am super impressed.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good @Wayne

I may give this coil a try over the weekend.


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> View attachment 79517
> 
> 
> View attachment 79519
> 
> 
> A different but effective build on the SM 25 that I want to share.
> 
> I tried an experiment:
> 
> Kanthal 20 Ga, 3ID, 5 and a half wraps giving between O.23 and 0.25 Ohms. Play around on Steam Engine to tweak it if you want, but don't go over 7 wraps.
> 
> Initial ramp up time a tiny bit slow. But second draw and more ramps up perfect. Thick vape, spits a little to start with but goes away as the cotton settles in. 35 Watts is good enough. Close the air ring for a nice mouth to lung draw if you like that.
> 
> This thick 20 ga wire will last you weeks. Just dry burn at 30 Watts and re wick.
> 
> I am super impressed.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Waine - i thought the wicks mustn't go through the juice holes and should just touch the bottom of the juice channels. Am I mistaken? I see yours go right through!!!


----------



## Viper_SA

I never pull my wicks through either. Just above the deck for me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

I push mine right down as well....


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> @Waine - i thought the wicks mustn't go through the juice holes and should just touch the bottom of the juice channels. Am I mistaken? I see yours go right through!!!



@Silver Indeed, my wicks always go through the juice holes. Then I fluff it up nicely with the old sharp tweezers. With my "Scottish Vienna" wicks, it works like a charm. It absorbs the juice nicely allowing a good capillary action to the coil. The 20GA coils are juice hungry, so I need maximum wick absorption.

Wicking of the SM25 is not cast in stone. There are so many varying ideas, like removing the ring. I tried that and I had juice p.....g out of the air flow holes. Again, it is subjective....

Trial and error got me to this happy place on the SM25.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crax

This is my favorite build on SM22: SS 26/32 clapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Waine said:


> View attachment 79517
> 
> 
> View attachment 79519
> 
> 
> A different but effective build on the SM 25 that I want to share.
> 
> I tried an experiment:
> 
> Kanthal 20 Ga, 3ID, 5 and a half wraps giving between O.23 and 0.25 Ohms. Play around on Steam Engine to tweak it if you want, but don't go over 7 wraps.
> 
> Initial ramp up time a tiny bit slow. But second draw and more ramps up perfect. Thick vape, spits a little to start with but goes away as the cotton settles in. 35 Watts is good enough. Close the air ring for a nice mouth to lung draw if you like that.
> 
> This thick 20 ga wire will last you weeks. Just dry burn at 30 Watts and re wick.
> 
> I am super impressed.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WIN. I just got mine and was considering a 20g Nichrome build. Thanks for the feedback on this build of yours. Going to slap in a nice fat fatty


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> @Greyz remind me to hurt you when we next bump into each other at the Vape Shop... if you had just followed my instructions 8,000 pages back you would have been operational. I have spent the day trying other builds in the SM25 including Alien Claptons, Staged Claptons and a one or two other fancy coils... I just don't get the fancy coil story... the Alien Clapton nearly killed me with spit back... OMG... and having to fire at 50 watts on these coils... ripped them all out and went back to my 30 watt build of Ni80 24g, 3mm ID and 7 Wraps... Phew....



Fancy wire in tanks give me lung pains. At first I had the impression my flu was lasting very long but then I started building with normal wire again and all good now. 

Claptons are dangerous IMO.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

I am also not a big fan of Claptons. They do not give me a significantly better vape than good old 20, 22 or max 24 Kanthal. Not to say they are no good, it's just that they never bit me. I do like Nichrome 24 also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

I just completed my 1st serpent build using the provided coils. I also bought a pack of prebuilt 0.45ohm Fused Claptons for later, Are they better than the ones that are included in the Serpent pack?

My initial toughs are (and Im still testing around with the W) that the Clouds are awesome and the flavor is Great!! I also really enjoy its small form, there is just something (or everything) great about this little RTA!!
The only down side so far is that I have a bit of spitting, not much but still a little bit of spitting that looks like it happens on a refill? or it might be the coil or way I wickd it, Im thinking that it wont do this with the dual coil setup? do you guys also have this?

Do You prefer using the single or Double coil setup? And also how do I know what Wattage setting to user for what coil?

This is what my finished Serpent 25 looks like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Dietz said:


> I just completed my 1st serpent build using the provided coils. I also bought a pack of prebuilt 0.45ohm Fused Claptons for later, Are they better than the ones that are included in the Serpent pack?
> 
> My initial toughs are (and Im still testing around with the W) that the Clouds are awesome and the flavor is Great!! I also really enjoy its small form, there is just something (or everything) great about this little RTA!!
> The only down side so far is that I have a bit of spitting, not much but still a little bit of spitting that looks like it happens on a refill? or it might be the coil or way I wickd it, Im thinking that it wont do this with the dual coil setup? do you guys also have this?
> 
> Do You prefer using the single or Double coil setup? And also how do I know what Wattage setting to user for what coil?
> 
> This is what my finished Serpent 25 looks like.
> 
> View attachment 79795
> View attachment 79796
> View attachment 79797
> View attachment 79798
> View attachment 79799


Nice coil

Generally the twisted wire does cause spitting. 

But there has been a few normal wired coils that also spat. Could be the wicking- sometimes too much causes the spit. 

I hardly get spitting , if I do it is also after the refill. 

But I too love this tank.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Dietz 

Way to go! Sounds like you nailed it!

A rough rule of thumb for wattage is to be somewhere around the "mech equivalent" power for the coil resistance of your coil. Power = Vsquared / R

So if you have a 0.5 ohm coil, try around 30-35 Watts and adjust a bit up or down to preference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Tockit said:


> Great stuff, keep on tinkering. You will eventually find your favourite build.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE). Got my SM22 from Santa on Xmas Eve and I am pleased to no end.Like others I used the Twisted coil included w/the enclosed cotton,not bad.Have since installed a S.S.26g Claptoned with ribbon wire and it is vapeing my strawberry cheesecake quite nicely. I feel the start of a good friendship.Will be following this thread with interest.


----------



## kev mac

Kalashnikov said:


> So until my serpent glasses arrive. In the interim I have converted my obs engine to somewhat of a top airflow serpent .
> View attachment 76788


@Kalashnikov , I 've had the Engine for a few weeks now and got the Serpent mini a couple of days ago. I 'm in vape heaven,love them both and so will you.If I had to choose two RTAs(single and double coil) these would be the ticket. IMO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Hi @Dietz
> 
> Way to go! Sounds like you nailed it!
> 
> A rough rule of thumb for wattage is to be somewhere around the "mech equivalent" power for the coil resistance of your coil. Power = Vsquared / R
> 
> So if you have a 0.5 ohm coil, try around 30-35 Watts and adjust a bit up or down to preference


@Silver , I found your formula interesting.power=Vsquared/R is that mean divided by R?also what about ramp up time for bigger surface coils?


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> I am also not a big fan of Claptons. They do not give me a significantly better vape than good old 20, 22 or max 24 Kanthal. Not to say they are no good, it's just that they never bit me. I do like Nichrome 24 also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Waine I 've never used wire below 24g but recently got some 22g so I 'll see how that works. I mistakenly thought thick wires were more for mech's and clouds,how about flavor as that is my never ending quest.


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> @Silver , I found your formula interesting.power=Vsquared/R is that mean divided by R?also what about ramp up time for bigger surface coils?



Hi @kev mac , thats not my formula
Its one of ohms law's formulae for power
Thats the power that would be in a mechanical where V is the battery voltage and R is the coil resistance
It does ignore any volt drop

I have just found that the power many of us use on our regulated devices is normally quite close to the "mech equivalent" for that coil. So this power seems to be a good starting point if you dont know what power to try first. Perhaps one should start lower than this and increase from there.

As for more power with bigger surface coils, yes, i suppose thats the advantage of the preheat function on many mods, where you can apply more power initially

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kev mac said:


> @Kalashnikov , I 've had the Engine for a few weeks now and got the Serpent mini a couple of days ago. I 'm in vape heaven,love them both and so will you.If I had to choose two RTAs(single and double coil) these would be the ticket. IMO


Dont forget the incredibly underrated Goblin Mini V3... only atty I run under 60w... incredible little thing. Still liking it more than the SM 25

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

So Ive been playing around with the serpent for about a day and noticed a few things:
- Its spits a bit sometimes (like when refilling), can this be the Twisted coil that i used that came with it?
- There seems to be some kind of a 'airlock' happening, so every now and again I get a hit that tastes like the start of a burning coil, then I just unscrew the top filing cap a few winds and there will be bubbles popping up from the bottom, and Bam the burn taste will be gone.
- The taste is Okay, but not great, Is this because of the Chinese cotton im using? im comparing to my Big Baby beast tank and the Baby beast has sooooo much more flavor? Might this be because i only running the single coil?

I am going to replace the coil that I have in there (that came with the box) with a fused clapton to see if there are any changes. Will also try the Velocity deck with both coils to see if that makes a changes.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Dietz said:


> So Ive been playing around with hte serpent for about a day and noticed a few things:
> - Its spits a bit sometimes (like when refilling)
> - There seems to be some kind of a 'airlock' happening, so every now and again I get a hit that tastes like the start of a burning coil, then I just unscrew the top filing cap a few winds and there will be bubbles popping up from the bottom, and Bam the burn taste will be gone.
> - The taste is Okay, but not great. im comparing to my Big Baby beast tank and the Baby beast has sooooo much more flavor? Migt this be because i only running the single coil?
> 
> I am going to replace the coil that I have in there (that came with the box) with a fused clapton to see if there are any changes. Will also try the Velocity deck with both coils to see if that makes a changes.


@Dietz never had luck with claptons etc on the sm25..str8 up ni80 7 wrap 3mm id 26 gauge 0.7ish ohm has been my go to coil..want to para wrap to drop the ohms


----------



## Dietz

incredible_hullk said:


> @Dietz never had luck with claptons etc on the sm25..str8 up ni80 7 wrap 3mm id 26 gauge 0.7ish ohm has been my go to coil..want to para wrap to drop the ohms


Thanks @incredible_hullk , will give this a try a bit later. For now I am going to try and make due with whats available, Will play around and see what I can find

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> So Ive been playing around with the serpent for about a day and noticed a few things:
> - Its spits a bit sometimes (like when refilling), can this be the Twisted coil that i used that came with it?
> - There seems to be some kind of a 'airlock' happening, so every now and again I get a hit that tastes like the start of a burning coil, then I just unscrew the top filing cap a few winds and there will be bubbles popping up from the bottom, and Bam the burn taste will be gone.
> - The taste is Okay, but not great, Is this because of the Chinese cotton im using? im comparing to my Big Baby beast tank and the Baby beast has sooooo much more flavor? Might this be because i only running the single coil?
> 
> I am going to replace the coil that I have in there (that came with the box) with a fused clapton to see if there are any changes. Will also try the Velocity deck with both coils to see if that makes a changes.



Hi @Dietz

I think you should try a "simple" NI80 24g coil. About 7 Wraps, 3.5mm ID. Should be about 0.5 ohms or thereabouts. Then try with Cotton Bacon V2 for wicking. I get no spitting.

The wicking materials included with these tanks I find is generally not nearly as good as purpose bought wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Silver said:


> Hi @Dietz
> 
> I think you should try a "simple" NI80 24g coil. About 7 Wraps, 3.5mm ID. Should be about 0.5 ohms or thereabouts. Then try with Cotton Bacon V2 for wicking. I get no spitting.
> 
> The wicking materials included with these tanks I find is generally not nearly as good as purpose bought wick.



Feel stupid for asking but, is it the Nichrome 80? and is there a pots\Article on wire gauges or something similar?


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> Feel stupid for asking but, is it the Nichrome 80? and is there a pots\Article on wire gauges or something similar?



Yes it is Nichrome 80
Will try find a post on gauges
But basically, the gauge is a measurement of the thickness of the wire
The lower the number, the thicker the wire

28g is quite thin
26g is medium
24g and lower is quite a thick wire

The thicker the gauge, the lower the resistance (per length).

I find the thinner wire gives a crisper vape, which works nicely on some juices in some of my equipment.

The Serpent Mini 25 seems very at home with thicker wire (hence the 24g recommendation)

The downside of thicker wire is that it tends to take longer to ramp up to temperature (its more material)
The advantage of NI80 wire is that it ramps up faster (than Kanthal)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## snakevape

Just coiled up a 24g SS 316L (ohming at around 0.4) 3mm id coil. Set up my TCR too - the vape is wonderful!

edit: should've taken a photo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Are you using single or Dual coil?


----------



## snakevape

@Dietz Single coil


----------



## kev mac

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Dont forget the incredibly underrated Goblin Mini V3... only atty I run under 60w... incredible little thing. Still liking it more than the SM 25


I still love my v1 Gobmin,one of my faves!


----------



## Dietz

Rebuilt the Single coil with a .45 Clapton, re-wicked and everything seemed different. The flavor is there and awesome clouds!
I also built the velocity deck with two claptons and gave that a try, definitely much different. The dual coils kills the juice though, as in a few massive puffs will empty that thank in a blink and the batteries also suffer but im very happy with this little tank!!

I gave it my best try to get a burnt hit... With no luck. i eventually called quits when I started feeling too much Nic! Think it was after the 8th inhale

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Silver said:


> Hi @Dietz
> 
> I think you should try a "simple" NI80 24g coil. About 7 Wraps, 3.5mm ID. Should be about 0.5 ohms or thereabouts. Then try with Cotton Bacon V2 for wicking. I get no spitting.
> The wicking materials included with these tanks I find is generally not nearly as good as purpose bought wick.



Thanks, I picked up a pack of Kidney Puncher NI80 24g, going to give this one a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

@Silver I gave my 1st DIY Coil a go with the recommended wire and WOW!! What a difference! The flavor is definitely more intense and there is just something more satisfying vaping from my own coil 

I keep on thinking how can a simple piece of wire make such a massive difference!! Also looks can be deceiving, I definitely (based on looks only) thought the fused claptons would be the better ones.
Had to give it two tries as the 1st attempt came out just to short as I measured out 10CMs, the second one was great.

I also want to give a Big Thank You to @Rob Fisher and @BigGuy for the AWESOME videos on this build, It really helped me a mass!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @Dietz!


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> @Silver I gave my 1st DIY Coil a go with the recommended wire and WOW!! What a difference! The flavor is definitely more intense and there is just something more satisfying vaping from my own coil
> 
> I keep on thinking how can a simple piece of wire make such a massive difference!! Also looks can be deceiving, I definitely (based on looks only) thought the fused claptons would be the better ones.
> Had to give it two tries as the 1st attempt came out just to short as I measured out 10CMs, the second one was great.
> 
> I also want to give a Big Thank You to @Rob Fisher and @BigGuy for the AWESOME videos on this build, It really helped me a mass!!
> 
> View attachment 79990
> View attachment 79991
> View attachment 79992
> View attachment 79993



Congrats @Dietz 
Way to go!
Glad you enjoying it - looks great


----------



## kev mac

Dietz said:


> So Ive been playing around with the serpent for about a day and noticed a few things:
> - Its spits a bit sometimes (like when refilling), can this be the Twisted coil that i used that came with it?
> - There seems to be some kind of a 'airlock' happening, so every now and again I get a hit that tastes like the start of a burning coil, then I just unscrew the top filing cap a few winds and there will be bubbles popping up from the bottom, and Bam the burn taste will be gone.
> - The taste is Okay, but not great, Is this because of the Chinese cotton im using? im comparing to my Big Baby beast tank and the Baby beast has sooooo much more flavor? Might this be because i only running the single coil?
> 
> I am going to replace the coil that I have in there (that came with the box) with a fused clapton to see if there are any changes. Will also try the Velocity deck with both coils to see if that makes a changes.


I got good flavor and performance with the Twisted coil that came in the package. I have since installed a Clapton and it's very good. I love this tank. I think it is designed for singles,try some Japanese cotton or rayon.Don't give up on her she's a great tank!


----------



## Daniel

kev mac said:


> I got good flavor and performance with the Twisted coil that came in the package. I have since installed a Clapton and it's very good. I love this tank. I think it is designed for singles,try some Japanese cotton or rayon.Don't give up on her she's a great tank!


Don't try Rayon dry hit city...


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hi all. Ive been running my SM22 for a while now, although I love it, I would like to try something else. Any suggestions? It must be a 22mm as I only have a 22mm mod and overhang makes me nuts. I would have loved to get the SM25, but finances doesnt allow me to get a 25mm mod


----------



## Darth Vaper

@SmokeyJoe there are these, which I have been eyeballing...
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-conqueror-mini-rta-by-wotofo
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...products/new-wotofo-serpent-mini-sub-ohm-tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Darth Vaper said:


> @SmokeyJoe there are these, which I have been eyeballing...
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-conqueror-mini-rta-by-wotofo
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...products/new-wotofo-serpent-mini-sub-ohm-tank


I like the look of the Conqueror


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

mots01 said:


> Also getting a bit of air lock and muted taste on serpent mini 25.
> Chatted to big guy who said my coil is too low.
> Bubbles when I open the top cap and flavour increases.
> Will try moving the coil up and post
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



You could Also try to thin out your cotton a bit.. are you getting dry hits?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dont know if its just me, but ive been using twisted kanthal on my SM for a long time, but found that pain old 24g kanthal just gives so much more flavour. The twisted does produce more clouds, but im more into flavour than clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

SmokeyJoe said:


> Dont know if its just me, but ive been using twisted kanthal on my SM for a long time, but found that pain old 24g kanthal just gives so much more flavour. The twisted does produce more clouds, but im more into flavour than clouds


Twisted 24g? Single coil?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stosta said:


> Twisted 24g? Single coil?


Yip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

SmokeyJoe said:


> Dont know if its just me, but ive been using twisted kanthal on my SM for a long time, but found that pain old 24g kanthal just gives so much more flavour. The twisted does produce more clouds, but im more into flavour than clouds



So your more of a flavour chaser?


----------



## Stosta

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yip


Thanks! I will give it a go!


----------



## kev mac

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi all. Ive been running my SM22 for a while now, although I love it, I would like to try something else. Any suggestions? It must be a 22mm as I only have a 22mm mod and overhang makes me nuts. I would have loved to get the SM25, but finances doesnt allow me to get a 25mm mod


I bought a Petri 24m from 3fvape it's a very good clone one of the best I've come across and it is fantastic.They also have a 22m version that has gotten good reviews and if it is half as good as mine it's the real deal. I also can recommend the Goblin mini , great flavor tank,and low price for an authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

25mm Replacement glass in stock at VapeHyper for anyone in NEED. R79.00 EA

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Bearshare

boxerulez said:


> 25mm Replacement glass in stock at VapeHyper for anyone in NEED. R79.00 EA
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Thanks colleague broke both in one day 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

They over tighten them in the tank when you buy the sm25... and no lube makes then first one stuck like crazy.

Also the oring in the tank is much thicker thab the replacement ones. I broke 2 out of 4 tanks on first pitstop.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Bearshare

That's exactly what went wrong with his, I did not want to touch it when I could not lossen it and gave it to him to try and that's when he broke the glass 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Bearshare said:


> That's exactly what went wrong with his, I did not want to touch it when I could not lossen it and gave it to him to try and that's when he broke the glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


And one I got with a cracked glass in the box. Vape Hyper sent me a replacement on the house today along with 2 that I ordered.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Happy New Year guys, hope it's a great one. 

Anyone have an idea as to why a 24g Ni80 coil at 3mm ID 4 spaced wrap coming in at .30 ohms would be vaping fine one moment and after a refill read at 0.00? After rebuilding the same wire and ID with 5 spaced wraps reading 0.00 and then 0.36 after taking the bottom piece out and putting it in again?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Oh by the way, the tank is empty again
> This thing chows the juice!
> We need a 10ml version but with the same flavour!!!


Try a Goblin Mini... incredible flavour, tame juice consumption


Paraddicted said:


> Happy New Year guys, hope it's a great one.
> 
> Anyone have an idea as to why a 24g Ni80 coil at 3mm ID 4 spaced wrap coming in at .30 ohms would be vaping fine one moment and after a refill read at 0.00? After rebuilding the same wire and ID with 5 spaced wraps reading 0.00 and then 0.36 after taking the bottom piece out and putting it in again?


Dirty 510 pin usually. Best is to get the atty to a jeweller or vape shop and give it 10 minutes in the ultrasonic cleaner. If you cleaned it just before it could be moisture on the 510 pin so take that out and inspect for residue


----------



## Paraddicted

The Luggage said:


> Try a Goblin Mini... incredible flavour, tame juice consumption
> 
> Dirty 510 pin usually. Best is to get the atty to a jeweller or vape shop and give it 10 minutes in the ultrasonic cleaner. If you cleaned it just before it could be moisture on the 510 pin so take that out and inspect for residue



Thank you will check the pin and then try a jewellery shop or wait until near a vape shop again.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Dual 6.5 wrap weaver build. Almost impossible to get neat but absolutely top notch flavour. Still not quite a Mage but getting close now. At 50w I really cannot fault it running a mild cheesecake juice I got more than I bargained for really. At 65w enough clouds to signal the moon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I tried 26g NI80 on the SM25 this evening.

Been using 24g and am trying to get a bit of a crisper vape. It's for Guava Ice which is my blend of Paulie's Guava with some added menthol concentrate.




It worked well. I did 7 wraps and used 3mm ID instead of 3.5mm.

Came out at 0.77 ohms.

Wicked with CB2





All is working well. And it is crisper than the 24g coil. Faster ramp up.

Am very happy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> I tried 26g NI80 on the SM25 this evening.
> 
> Been using 24g and am trying to get a bit of a crisper vape. It's for Guava Ice which is my blend of Paulie's Guava with some added menthol concentrate.
> 
> View attachment 81033
> 
> 
> It worked well. I did 7 wraps and used 3mm ID instead of 3.5mm.
> 
> Came out at 0.77 ohms.
> 
> Wicked with CB2
> 
> View attachment 81034
> View attachment 81035
> 
> 
> All is working well. And it is crisper than the 24g coil. Faster ramp up.
> 
> Am very happy.



I use N8024g 3.5 duals in my three SM 25's at .18Ω @Silver. Ramp up is not an issue at all on the Sigs setup to preheat then run at 40W-60W. The flavor is excellent with the DIY's I run in them (DLH's). But I do have N8026g 3.0 singles in my three SM22's. I still prefer the three Avo 24's and three Avo G's for the best flavor of all my many tanks, but the SM 25's and SM 22's are becoming solid backups for the six Avo's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> I tried 26g NI80 on the SM25 this evening.
> 
> Been using 24g and am trying to get a bit of a crisper vape. It's for Guava Ice which is my blend of Paulie's Guava with some added menthol concentrate.
> 
> View attachment 81033
> 
> 
> It worked well. I did 7 wraps and used 3mm ID instead of 3.5mm.
> 
> Came out at 0.77 ohms.
> 
> Wicked with CB2
> 
> View attachment 81034
> View attachment 81035
> 
> 
> All is working well. And it is crisper than the 24g coil. Faster ramp up.
> 
> Am very happy.


How did you get the 26g fixed in the grub screws? I struggle my ass off to get anything smaller than 24g to catch in the screws, just too small


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> How did you get the 26g fixed in the grub screws? I struggle my ass off to get anything smaller than 24g to catch in the screws, just too small



I didnt find any problem at all @SmokeyJoe 
I did it the normal way and it worked fine
On the one grub screw though I think I may have overtightened it a bit and may have stripped the grub screw - but luckily it was after it was tight enough.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> I tried 26g NI80 on the SM25 this evening.
> 
> Been using 24g and am trying to get a bit of a crisper vape. It's for Guava Ice which is my blend of Paulie's Guava with some added menthol concentrate.
> 
> It worked well. I did 7 wraps and used 3mm ID instead of 3.5mm.
> 
> Came out at 0.77 ohms.
> 
> Wicked with CB2
> 
> All is working well. And it is crisper than the 24g coil. Faster ramp up.
> 
> Am very happy.



Might give this a try tonight as well , found either SS or Ni is better for crisp fruity vapes .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Might give this a try tonight as well , found either SS or Ni is better for crisp fruity vapes .....



Up until now I have only tried 24g NI80 in the SM25

Its great, but has a rounder deeper sort of vibe to it. A bit more "rumble in the jungle". For me, works well with desserty vapes (which I generally don't vape) but have been enjoying a mix of CID and Debbie thoroughly in there.

The 26g NI80 is definitely a crisper vape. Not extremely crisp (like the 28g coils in other atties) but crisper than the 24g. Also at lower power - around 20-25W (versus 30-35 watts on the 24g)

Still have to get round to trying SS. Wasn't mad on SS in my BF drippers when I tried it for various coils but perhaps I need to revisit it again


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Up until now I have only tried 24g NI80 in the SM25
> 
> Its great, but has a rounder deeper sort of vibe to it. A bit more "rumble in the jungle". For me, works well with desserty vapes (which I generally don't vape) but have been enjoying a mix of CID and Debbie thoroughly in there.
> 
> The 26g NI80 is definitely a crisper vape. Not extremely crisp (like the 28g coils in other atties) but crisper than the 24g. Also at lower power - around 20-25W (versus 30-35 watts on the 24g)
> 
> Still have to get round to trying SS. Wasn't mad on SS in my BF drippers when I tried it for various coils but perhaps I need to revisit it again



I found the SS316 single micro coils work well in the smaller atties like the OL16 and Cyclone , with Rayon and with fruity vapes ... but we digress  

6 wrap SS 3mm ID comes to around 0.5 and is comfortable low ohms for me , tried lower and it was just too hot for me ..... 

Egh remembered now only have 28g Ni ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

Build that works best for me is a 26ga SS316L twisted, 5 wraps (spaced), 3mm ID that comes to 0.34 ohms, Vaping at 35w-40w. Flavour is awesome IMO

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @haruspex 

Great looking coil there!

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

haruspex said:


> Build that works best for me is a 26ga SS316L twisted, 5 wraps (spaced), 3mm ID that comes to 0.34 ohms, Vaping at 35w-40w. Flavour is awesome IMO



Welcome , great first post , will try this tonight looks interesting how's the vape hotness wise ? Not a big fan of a too hot vape .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

Daniel said:


> Welcome , great first post , will try this tonight looks interesting how's the vape hotness wise ? Not a big fan of a too hot vape .....



@Daniel 
Running it on Temp Mode SS between 380F - 420F (On the Nugget v2 and RX2/3) and the vape is not too hot. Can I say Medium? 

Sometimes there is a slight spit back on the first few vapes / drags, but it soon settles and produces lovely clouds and flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Spydro said:


> I use N8024g 3.5 duals in my three SM 25's at .18Ω @Silver. Ramp up is not an issue at all on the Sigs setup to preheat then run at 40W-60W. The flavor is excellent with the DIY's I run in them (DLH's). But I do have N8026g 3.0 singles in my three SM22's. I still prefer the three Avo 24's and three Avo G's for the best flavor of all my many tanks, but the SM 25's and SM 22's are becoming solid backups for the six Avo's.



How many wraps did you do for .18ohms?


----------



## Tangolikezues77

So this happend last night twisted SS316L 3mm inner diameter 6 wraps Single Coil on my Serpent Mini 25. Made the same coil for my Dual Deck but with 7 wraps but its a tight fit on the Serpent mini 25. Fire rate is at 60J on TC with 0.16ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gdigitel

So I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with my serpent mini 25 which could probably be credited to a lack of experience and knowledge but I think I finally saw the light. During the day I carry my SMOK Alien with me in a fanny pack cause I don't want to destroy my gear in my pocket. Unfortunately the Baby Beast's handy filling cap system was not conducive to its environment and ended up with dumping juice in my fanny pack. Not a nice feeling grabbing for ur unit and discovering it's all sticky when you weren't expecting it. I needed a tank that would be able to survive my day without surprises.
Enter the Serpent - I tried a variety of different wicking techniques from a variety of different sources including this thread, even had it wicked by some pros, but all is well for a while and then the dry hits start. I watched all the movies and even bought the bacon but alas happiness was always temporary. Even tried TC with a SS build but no luck.
Finally, in a fit of despair, I pulled out the dual deck from its snug home, twisted two Ni80 9 wrap 2.5mm ID coils, bow tied them with Cotton Bacon, locked and loaded. Vaped it like there is no tomorrow - no dry hits - no sticky goo - tons of flavour - and clouds 4 days.
For those interested: 0.335 ohms at 40 to 45 watts. Gives a warmer vape than single coil but still bearable with only slight ramp up.

Next I'm trying SS316l dual coils in TC

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

gdigitel said:


> So I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with my serpent mini 25 which could probably be credited to a lack of experience and knowledge but I think I finally saw the light. During the day I carry my SMOK Alien with me in a fanny pack cause I don't want to destroy my gear in my pocket. Unfortunately the Baby Beast's handy filling cap system was not conducive to its environment and ended up with dumping juice in my fanny pack. Not a nice feeling grabbing for ur unit and discovering it's all sticky when you weren't expecting it. I needed a tank that would be able to survive my day without surprises.
> Enter the Serpent - I tried a variety of different wicking techniques from a variety of different sources including this thread, even had it wicked by some pros, but all is well for a while and then the dry hits start. I watched all the movies and even bought the bacon but alas happiness was always temporary. Even tried TC with a SS build but no luck.
> Finally, in a fit of despair, I pulled out the dual deck from its snug home, twisted two Ni80 9 wrap 2.5mm ID coils, bow tied them with Cotton Bacon, locked and loaded. Vaped it like there is no tomorrow - no dry hits - no sticky goo - tons of flavour - and clouds 4 days.
> For those interested: 0.335 ohms at 40 to 45 watts. Gives a warmer vape than single coil but still bearable with only slight ramp up.
> 
> Next I'm trying SS316l dual coils in TC


Ok wait hold the phone, you have a fanny pack??!!! Nooit bru....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gdigitel

LOL @Daniel . Yip a moonbag we used to call it in the eighties.


----------



## Daniel

gdigitel said:


> LOL @Daniel . Yip a moonbag we used to call it in the eighties.


Haha moon bag is probably more appropriate these days..... 

Just gave both our ages away there..... 

Back to the SM25 I found the SS316 26g build works well for crisper fruity vapes... 

Also had/have a love/hate relationship with the Serpent guess that's why they called it that never know if it wants to kill you or just cuddle.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

I always see the Serpent mini gang on here with custom drip tips. How do you guys find the original tip that comes with it?


----------



## Daniel

Mahir said:


> I always see the Serpent mini gang on here with custom drip tips. How do you guys find the original tip that comes with it?


Too short, especially if you running low builds and I found the spit back on the first refill hectic. I have lovely kissable lips and would like to keep it that way....

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

Mahir said:


> I always see the Serpent mini gang on here with custom drip tips. How do you guys find the original tip that comes with it?


Like sucking on a 13mm ring spanner.
I thought engraving Gedore on my Serpent's driptip might help, but it doesnt.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Funny that I have always felt black tanks are not as good as the stainless steel versions and I have really found that with the SM25... watching Todds review on the new Alto he said the very same thing... so black SM25 gives kak... SM25 SS Single Coil is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

I also prefer single coils on the SM25's. And I always keep my ring piece on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Mahir said:


> I always see the Serpent mini gang on here with custom drip tips. How do you guys find the original tip that comes with it?


To simplify things . . . Its pretty kak, but the reson for so many custom tips? The sm25's flat top is a perfect platform for full figured tips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

I love my OBS Engine and really don't need another tank but this thread is so captivating. I think I'm going to break the bank to get a SM25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

I will keep on trying to get the single coil to work for me. Maybe I should start with the only thing that changed since I started with the dual deck, the deck O-rings. It's a long shot but it might be the problem. 
So far the single coil deck has certainly made me feel inadequate about my building and wicking ability so it was a relief when I had some joy with the dual coil build.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Paraddicted said:


> How many wraps did you do for .18ohms?



5 tight wraps per coil.


----------



## kev mac

Lord Vetinari said:


> Dual 6.5 wrap weaver build. Almost impossible to get neat but absolutely top notch flavour. Still not quite a Mage but getting close now. At 50w I really cannot fault it running a mild cheesecake juice I got more than I bargained for really. At 65w enough clouds to signal the moon.
> View attachment 80385
> View attachment 80386
> View attachment 80387


That looks like a weapon,lol. I've never heard of that build and I'm always trolling for new ones,is it a braided build.?


----------



## kev mac

gdigitel said:


> So I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with my serpent mini 25 which could probably be credited to a lack of experience and knowledge but I think I finally saw the light. During the day I carry my SMOK Alien with me in a fanny pack cause I don't want to destroy my gear in my pocket. Unfortunately the Baby Beast's handy filling cap system was not conducive to its environment and ended up with dumping juice in my fanny pack. Not a nice feeling grabbing for ur unit and discovering it's all sticky when you weren't expecting it. I needed a tank that would be able to survive my day without surprises.
> Enter the Serpent - I tried a variety of different wicking techniques from a variety of different sources including this thread, even had it wicked by some pros, but all is well for a while and then the dry hits start. I watched all the movies and even bought the bacon but alas happiness was always temporary. Even tried TC with a SS build but no luck.
> Finally, in a fit of despair, I pulled out the dual deck from its snug home, twisted two Ni80 9 wrap 2.5mm ID coils, bow tied them with Cotton Bacon, locked and loaded. Vaped it like there is no tomorrow - no dry hits - no sticky goo - tons of flavour - and clouds 4 days.
> For those interested: 0.335 ohms at 40 to 45 watts. Gives a warmer vape than single coil but still bearable with only slight ramp up.
> 
> Next I'm trying SS316l dual coils in TC


@gdigitel glad to hear you sorted it out.My experience with the SM22 has been a dream since day one.I've used all type of builds with few problems and now use Clapton coils mostly,my only regret is not getting on board sooner.My undying thanks to Rob for sharing his devotion.btw,how is the Alien working out? I'm anxiously waiting for mine to arrive from Vegas any day now.The only complaint I've heard is the shitty paint so I ordered a sleeve and I can live with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Mahir said:


> I love my OBS Engine and really don't need another tank but this thread is so captivating. I think I'm going to break the bank to get a SM25


yeah I thought that too.Although I love the Engine the Sm is the bomb! I now feel this combo is as good single,double coil RTAs you can have with out going HE.imo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paraddicted

Spydro said:


> 5 tight wraps per coil.



Thank you


----------



## gdigitel

kev mac said:


> btw,how is the Alien working out? I'm anxiously waiting for mine to arrive from Vegas any day now.The only complaint I've heard is the shitty paint so I ordered a sleeve and I can live with that.



Except for the shifty paint, I cannot fault the mod. Great form factor, comfortable trigger system, easy interface with good display. I have occasionally when trying to lock the device (5 clicks), gone into settings mode (3 clicks) when my clicks are erratic. This is annoying at times but easily remedied by concentrating on your clicks.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> I will keep on trying to get the single coil to work for me. Maybe I should start with the only thing that changed since I started with the dual deck, the deck O-rings. It's a long shot but it might be the problem.
> So far the single coil deck has certainly made me feel inadequate about my building and wicking ability so it was a relief when I had some joy with the dual coil build.



Hey @gdigitel

A few weeks back I was getting leaking and then got a dump of juice out of my SM25 with the single coil deck. Juice ran all down my mod. I almost chucked it away. I called Rob Fisher in a desperate attempt to help me out. He said I should take off the base seal - and then reseat it. I did that and since then (touch wood) have had no further issues. Just letting you know in case it might help you.

I have no idea what that reseating exactly did - and my tank was fairly new - but it helped a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

gdigitel said:


> So I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with my serpent mini 25 which could probably be credited to a lack of experience and knowledge but I think I finally saw the light. During the day I carry my SMOK Alien with me in a fanny pack cause I don't want to destroy my gear in my pocket. Unfortunately the Baby Beast's handy filling cap system was not conducive to its environment and ended up with dumping juice in my fanny pack. Not a nice feeling grabbing for ur unit and discovering it's all sticky when you weren't expecting it. I needed a tank that would be able to survive my day without surprises.
> Enter the Serpent - I tried a variety of different wicking techniques from a variety of different sources including this thread, even had it wicked by some pros, but all is well for a while and then the dry hits start. I watched all the movies and even bought the bacon but alas happiness was always temporary. Even tried TC with a SS build but no luck.
> Finally, in a fit of despair, I pulled out the dual deck from its snug home, twisted two Ni80 9 wrap 2.5mm ID coils, bow tied them with Cotton Bacon, locked and loaded. Vaped it like there is no tomorrow - no dry hits - no sticky goo - tons of flavour - and clouds 4 days.
> For those interested: 0.335 ohms at 40 to 45 watts. Gives a warmer vape than single coil but still bearable with only slight ramp up.
> 
> Next I'm trying SS316l dual coils in TC


Hi @gdigitel 
sounds like its works well! can you post a pic please?


Silver said:


> Hey @gdigitel
> 
> A few weeks back I was getting leaking and then got a dump of juice out of my SM25 with the single coil deck. Juice ran all down my mod. I almost chucked it away. I called Rob Fisher in a desperate attempt to help me out. He said I should take off the base seal - and then reseat it. I did that and since then (touch wood) have had no further issues. Just letting you know in case it might help you.
> 
> I have no idea what that reseating exactly did - and my tank was fairly new - but it helped a lot.


@Silver 
I find that somethines when I fill a tank (even half way) WITHOUT immediately vaping on it, then it will leak juice out the bottom. But when I fill it (Even full) and then immediately vape after filling it, then there is no leaks? Any ideas?

Did you remove the o-ring on the base of the deck or on the piece that contains the deck?


----------



## Scissorhands

Mahir said:


> I love my OBS Engine and really don't need another tank but this thread is so captivating. I think I'm going to break the bank to get a SM25


I have been using mine (sm25) exclusively for 5 months, 90% in a single fused/clapton configuration, it has its learning curve regarding wicking, dont expect it to compete in the cloud department and it accumulates a sweat around the air intake but you can expect fantastic flavour, build quality, battery life and juice consumption. The dual coil deck is a nice addition but definitely not the highlight of this tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> Hi @gdigitel
> sounds like its works well! can you post a pic please?
> 
> @Silver
> I find that somethines when I fill a tank (even half way) WITHOUT immediately vaping on it, then it will leak juice out the bottom. But when I fill it (Even full) and then immediately vape after filling it, then there is no leaks? Any ideas?
> 
> Did you remove the o-ring on the base of the deck or on the piece that contains the deck?



I have no idea @Dietz what can be causing your leaks. These things are often a mystery to me. I know it has to do with pressure and several other factors. Try closing the top cap very slowly after refilling.

As for the o-ring I dont know which one it was but i dont recall taking anything out first. I think it was the base seal on the base piece of the tank. I dont want to open my tank now to check in case that jinxes my current tankful. Hehe. I will check for you on my next rewicking. Maybe @Rob Fisher can confirm which seal that was.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a technique to filling the SM25 that stops the leaks when filling.

Take the tank off the mod... close the air flow... fill the tank... put the top cap on and turn till the threads grip (a turn or two) then flip the tank upside down and slowly close the top cap. Open the airflow and put it back on the mod... happy days... no leaking.

The ring to hold the wick tails are off on all my SM25's.

I use the bow tie method of wicking as shown by @BigGuy in my video... in fact I use that method on most of the tanks I currently use including the Skyline. Hussar, Merlin Mini and of course the SM25.

My go to build is a single coil 24g Ni80 7 wrap 3mm ID that @BigGuy showed me... And Cotton Bacon and Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend give the best results both in the flavour and leak proof making...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Vape mail... hello 2017!
Asmodus Stride VR-80 throne for my shiny new SM25

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Vape mail... hello 2017!
> Asmodus Stride VR-80 throne for my shiny new SM25
> View attachment 81284



Beautiful setup... top to bottom!


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a technique to filling the SM25 that stops the leaks when filling.
> 
> Take the tank off the mod... close the air flow... fill the tank... put the top cap on and turn till the threads grip (a turn or two) then flip the tank upside down and slowly close the top cap. Open the airflow and put it back on the mod... happy days... no leaking.
> 
> The ring to hold the wick tails are off on all my SM25's.
> 
> I use the bow tie method of wicking as shown by @BigGuy in my video... in fact I use that method on most of the tanks I currently use including the Skyline. Hussar, Merlin Mini and of course the SM25.
> 
> My go to build is a single coil 24g Ni80 7 wrap 3mm ID that @BigGuy showed me... And Cotton Bacon and Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend give the best results both in the flavour and leak proof making...
> View attachment 81281



Thanks a mil @Rob Fisher, I will give this a try later tonight when Im home and revert once done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful setup... top to bottom!


Thought you might approve @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spiv

Rob Fisher said:


> The ring to hold the wick tails are off on all my SM25's.



Did you find that this helps with the airlock problem. I got my wicking down so it doesn't leak, but I've always had the airlock issue. I've only used the single coil deck.


----------



## Rob Fisher

spiv said:


> Did you find that this helps with the airlock problem. I got my wicking down so it doesn't leak, but I've always had the airlock issue. I've only used the single coil deck.



Yes it did help... the secret to not getting airlocks is to change your wick everyday or every second day...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands

spiv said:


> Did you find that this helps with the airlock problem. I got my wicking down so it doesn't leak, but I've always had the airlock issue. I've only used the single coil deck.


I rewick once a week and never have airlock issues, in my experience airlock issues are a result of too much cotton in the juice well, i dont use the wicking ring and recommend cotton bacon, good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Darth Vaper said:


> Vape mail... hello 2017!
> Asmodus Stride VR-80 throne for my shiny new SM25
> View attachment 81284



Love the tip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv

Thanks @Rob Fisher and @Scissorhands. I'll take that ring out and try again. I've thinned my wick tails out quite a bit so I don't think it's too much wicking... let's see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

spiv said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher and @Scissorhands. I'll take that ring out and try again. I've thinned my wick tails out quite a bit so I don't think it's too much wicking... let's see


Just on a side note, when you remove the ring, there is room for slightly more cotton, if you get a drop of gurgle on your first refil, dont give up yet, the cotton will change shape with heat and juice running through it, if it leaks on your second refill, the wick is no good, try marginally more cotton in the juice well untill you find the perfect amount, I know oom rob and many others have success with the bow tie method so i cant discredit it, personally i find the Scottish roll to be most effective, report back with your findings, best luck

Edit: one more thing, when filling, try fill it so it looks full from the glass, this will leave a decent air pocket , crucial for avoiding air locks

Ps. If that blue leprechaun goes missing, dont come looking at my house!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv

Thanks @Scissorhands. That's amazing advice. I'll give it a bash tonight and let you know how it goes.

Edit: That Leprechaun is unbelievable. The Petri squonks and drains perfectly and the two are just a match made in heaven. My SM25 was destined for my Noisy Cricket ii-25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

gdigitel said:


> Except for the shifty paint, I cannot fault the mod. Great form factor, comfortable trigger system, easy interface with good display. I have occasionally when trying to lock the device (5 clicks), gone into settings mode (3 clicks) when my clicks are erratic. This is annoying at times but easily remedied by concentrating on your clicks.


My mom always told me to finish my vegetables and concentrate on my clicks!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a technique to filling the SM25 that stops the leaks when filling.
> Take the tank off the mod... close the air flow... fill the tank... put the top cap on and turn till the threads grip (a turn or two) then flip the tank upside down and slowly close the top cap. Open the airflow and put it back on the mod... happy days... no leaking.
> View attachment 81281


Wow Plus 10 Uncle @Rob Fisher !!!
This seems to have sorted my Filling\leaking issues!!
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> Wow Plus 10 Uncle @Rob Fisher !!!
> This seems to have sorted my Filling\leaking issues!!


----------



## Spydro

To be leak free/airlock free with the SM's don't forget to hop on your left leg only while facing south in your altogether, and have windows open on both the east and west side of you to equalize any possible stray pressure from the earths rotation. 

Everyone has there own way that works or does not for them on the SM's (on any gear for that matter). Finding what works for you for your vaping style is the key. Mine is long, slow lung hits that can tax gear far more than MTL or normal DLH's, so how I set gear up often differs from other folks.

After a false start with leaking when I got my first SM's set up following the videos with KGD I switched to Cotton Bacon V2. That helped but alone did not stop all the leaks. So I devised my own build routine and all of mine have been no fuss, no muss and trouble free ever since. No doubt the KGD was a big flaw at first (although I'd bet I could make it work fine now). Finding my own niche for setting them up was the key that made the biggest difference, and that didn't happen overnight. I do leave the wick tail rings off, but I don't groom the wicking beyond cutting to length (no bowtie, no reduction trimming). I don't take the tank off the mod to refill, don't hold it upside down, don't close the AFC or replace the top cap slowly. I seldom rewick since I dedicate a joose to each of them and don't get dry hits that degrades the wicking. When it's time to dry burn the coil(s) they get rewicked, and even that is on a long schedule as well for most of my DIY's that don't gunk them up very fast. Bottom line is they don't leak anymore, not since I changed how i set them up with CB. Right or wrong in some opinion matters not, it's working for me.

None of my many RTA's in use have ever air locked that I am aware of, and they do not dump. 

I run 2.5mm or 3.0mm single coils on the 3 SM22's, 3.5mm dual coils on the 3 SM25's, and all of them built specifically for the DIY joose they will be running. They can't match the flavor I get from my Avo's, but it is very acceptable and they hold the #2 spot presently. That may be changing to #3 though after I've had another month or so with some new to me ones I'm currently trying out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

I have been VERY STRONGLY opposed to rebuilding since I started vaping MANY years ago. Put it this way, when I started vaping, the only vape kits available were the small pen, with replaceable cartridges. We're talking around 2007/08!

I just always said that I don't have the time, and don't want to be bothered. So much easier to just buy and insert coils! 

For MOST of my vaping journey, I have been on MTL setup, and only a few months ago, finally saw the light, and switched to DTL and subohm.

I have been in love with some GOOD ceramic coil based tanks, and have several now.

Yesterday, after just chatting with oom @Rob Fisher for like 5 minutes, out comes the wallet, and order and a whole bunch of stuff, including the SM25, wire, etc, etc, etc.

Thanks to oom @Rob Fisher damn meddling , I spent my whole Saturday morning, reading this whole thread from start to finish, yes, all 19 pages of it!

My SM25 will be delivered early next week, and I am ready to give this a major shot!

I am pretty sure I now know enough to at least get started!

ONE question though, for which I have not seen any answer .... How often to you replace the actual wire?!

Really looking forward to getting and trying this tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Richelo Killian said:


> I have been VERY STRONGLY opposed to rebuilding since I started vaping MANY years ago. Put it this way, when I started vaping, the only vape kits available were the small pen, with replaceable cartridges. We're talking around 2007/08!
> 
> I just always said that I don't have the time, and don't want to be bothered. So much easier to just buy and insert coils!
> 
> For MOST of my vaping journey, I have been on MTL setup, and only a few months ago, finally saw the light, and switched to DTL and subohm.
> 
> I have been in love with some GOOD ceramic coil based tanks, and have several now.
> 
> Yesterday, after just chatting with oom @Rob Fisher for like 5 minutes, out comes the wallet, and order and a whole bunch of stuff, including the SM25, wire, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Thanks to oom @Rob Fisher damn meddling , I spent my whole Saturday morning, reading this whole thread from start to finish, yes, all 19 pages of it!
> 
> My SM25 will be delivered early next week, and I am ready to give this a major shot!
> 
> I am pretty sure I now know enough to at least get started!
> 
> ONE question though, for which I have not seen any answer .... How often to you replace the actual wire?!
> 
> Really looking forward to getting and trying this tank!



Good one @Richelo Killian! You will wonder why you waited so long... The answer to how often to change the coil... I change coils maybe once a month or if I "feel" it's not performing as it should. I change wicks every second day... I know others change wicks after a week or so but I have gotten to the point when I know exactly when the vape is not 100% and then I change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Yip, @Richelo Killian - I will second @Rob Fisher
Coils can last quite a long time

When you rewick, you can dry burn the coils to get the "gunk" build up off the coil
Some juices gunk the coils up more than others. I find lighter juices, less sweet juices and non-tobaccoes tend to gunk less. A gunked up coil doesnt perform as well.
Other than gunk build up, i have noticed that older coils also get a bit damaged and have pits in the wire and other damage. Also they dont glow as evenly when pulsing them.

I find that the performance decrease is very difficult to pick up because it't quite gradual. I have in the past left a coil in a tank for way too long, like 2 or 3 months (non exclusive use though)

Then when I make a new coil the vape is much much better and I cannot believe it

I therefore try make a plan to recoil each device at least once a month. That may sound like a long time but I am using about 4-6 devices simultaneously - so its probably like recoiling once a week if it was an exclusive use device.

I also find that the thicker wire (24g and 26g) tends to last longer than the thinner wire (28g)

Am going to post a pic of an old coil in my SM25 so you can see what an old coil looks like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Here is an old coil of about 3 or 4 months

It's a 24g NI80 coil in the SM25. Probably had only about 100 ml of juice through it at about 30-35 watts. Looks like a disaster zone!




Replaced with a new 26g NI80 coil. Much better 




EDIT - so sorry, i just realised i made a mistake about the above coils, it was not the SM25 but the dual coil in the Crius! Dont know what I was thinking. I did take a photo of the SM25 single coil when i changed it but i may have deleted it. Anyhow the same message applies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Try dry burning your coils under water. The coils will be cleaner and last much longer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Mahir said:


> Try dry burning your coils under water. The coils will be cleaner and last much longer.


That might be a little miss leading but glad you mentioned it. I pulse my coils red - orange hot then purge them in a cup of water. Repeat and your coil should look almost new and ready to wick. Repeat with every rewick, a coil should last a month + @Richelo Killian

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mahir

@Rob Fisher Have you tried the Ammit? If so, how does it compare to SM range?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> @Rob Fisher Have you tried the Ammit? If so, how does it compare to SM range?



I haven't @Mahir... don't plan to at this stage... busy with the Alto... love the Alto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Here is an old coil of about 3 or 4 months
> 
> It's a 24g NI80 coil in the SM25. Probably had only about 100 ml of juice through it at about 30-35 watts. Looks like a disaster zone!
> 
> View attachment 81641
> 
> 
> Replaced with a new 26g NI80 coil. Much better
> 
> View attachment 81639


 
Great pictures Mr. Silver. 

That 100ml of joose must have been as saturated as it could possibly be with as much sugary as it would absorb. 

Have to ask, were you doing your preferred MTL or DLH's when it gunked up so heavily? I never MTL, always do long DLH's and have never gunked up a coil like that even with far more mls processed by it. I've pondered before if the mechanics of MTL might be prone to gunking up coils more/faster than DLH's. Your thoughts?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kev mac said:


> That looks like a weapon,lol. I've never heard of that build and I'm always trolling for new ones,is it a braided build.?


It is called Weaver Wire, you can buy spools of it made by Geekvape. Basically 8 strands of 32g kanthal loosely braided yes, but MUCH looser than braids. Do not build with it unless you want FLAVOUR. It is amazing stuff. Really a pain to get neat be warned. Ugliest builds on the planet are all Weaver builds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Great pictures Mr. Silver.
> 
> That 100ml of joose must have been as saturated as it could possibly be with as much sugary as it would absorb.
> 
> Have to ask, were you doing your preferred MTL or DLH's when it gunked up so heavily? I never MTL, always do long DLH's and have never gunked up a coil like that even with far more mls processed by it. I've pondered before if the mechanics of MTL might be prone to gunking up coils more/faster than DLH's. Your thoughts?



No it wasnt MTL @Spydro 
That was direct lung hits - about 4 second lung hit pulls - at about 30W on the Serpent mini 25 
I did rewick it several times mainly with Cotton Bacon V2 and I did always dry burn it when rewicking

That photo I took was before dry burning. It doesnt look that bad with the naked eye but when you zoom in with the camera it looks hideous!

I dont think MTL generally gunks up coils more than lung hits because I think one generally operates at a lower power commensurate with the lower airflow. I also think the quality of wire used may have a role to play.

My MTL Reos (with RM2s) mostly run Vapowire Kanthal and i havent observed such bad gunking. Then again I tend to change the coils a bit more frequently in them because I am more tuned in to the vape on it. Like Rob Fisher said above, he can tell when something is deteriorating.


----------



## Tockit

Silver said:


> No it wasnt MTL @Spydro
> That was direct lung hits - about 4 second lung hit pulls - at about 30W on the Serpent mini 25
> I did rewick it several times mainly with Cotton Bacon V2 and I did always dry burn it when rewicking
> 
> That photo I took was before dry burning. It doesnt look that bad with the naked eye but when you zoom in with the camera it looks hideous!
> 
> I dont think MTL generally gunks up coils more than lung hits because I think one generally operates at a lower power commensurate with the lower airflow. I also think the quality of wire used may have a role to play.
> 
> My MTL Reos (with RM2s) mostly run Vapowire Kanthal and i havent observed such bad gunking. Then again I tend to change the coils a bit more frequently in them because I am more tuned in to the vape on it. Like Rob Fisher said above, he can tell when something is deteriorating.


Spot on silver. It depends on the quality of wire used. I usually recoil and wick at the end of the week, maybe 2 weeks. That's only because I use one tank exclusively. My obs engine is my all day every day tank. Only use my dripper at night when I'm home. I got myself a baby beast in the week so now I can rotate between it and the obs for all day and on the go. But you will find your sweet spot after some time of use. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Lord Vetinari said:


> It is called Weaver Wire, you can buy spools of it made by Geekvape. Basically 8 strands of 32g kanthal loosely braided yes, but MUCH looser than braids. Do not build with it unless you want FLAVOUR. It is amazing stuff. Really a pain to get neat be warned. Ugliest builds on the planet are all Weaver builds.


Good to know cuz I am all about the flavor


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kev mac said:


> Good to know cuz I am all about the flavor


Then I can highly recommend a spool. You don't need many wraps 5 usually does it just fine. It pulses out in seconds too and heats up very evenly so it is also smoooooooth even when clouding it out. Most versatile wire, low wattage is oodles of flavour, high wattage oodles of flavour AND huge thick clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Richelo Killian said:


> I have been VERY STRONGLY opposed to rebuilding since I started vaping MANY years ago. Put it this way, when I started vaping, the only vape kits available were the small pen, with replaceable cartridges. We're talking around 2007/08!
> 
> I just always said that I don't have the time, and don't want to be bothered. So much easier to just buy and insert coils!
> 
> For MOST of my vaping journey, I have been on MTL setup, and only a few months ago, finally saw the light, and switched to DTL and subohm.
> 
> I have been in love with some GOOD ceramic coil based tanks, and have several now.
> 
> Yesterday, after just chatting with oom @Rob Fisher for like 5 minutes, out comes the wallet, and order and a whole bunch of stuff, including the SM25, wire, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Thanks to oom @Rob Fisher damn meddling , I spent my whole Saturday morning, reading this whole thread from start to finish, yes, all 19 pages of it!
> 
> My SM25 will be delivered early next week, and I am ready to give this a major shot!
> 
> I am pretty sure I now know enough to at least get started!
> 
> ONE question though, for which I have not seen any answer .... How often to you replace the actual wire?!
> 
> Really looking forward to getting and trying this tank!


As the building bug bites... you will be finding excises to wrap new coils just for fun or experience. Don't try and save on cotton and wire, go for it, have fun and find your preference. No matter how often you build you will be saving massively on stock coils. Enjoy the journey, we all have done immensely!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Tockit said:


> Spot on silver. It depends on the quality of wire used. I usually recoil and wick at the end of the week, maybe 2 weeks. That's only because I use one tank exclusively. My obs engine is my all day every day tank. Only use my dripper at night when I'm home. I got myself a baby beast in the week so now I can rotate between it and the obs for all day and on the go. But you will find your sweet spot after some time of use.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


The Baby Beast is a kick@ss tank both on flavor and clouds!! But depending on wich coil you are using (like the T8) the juice can go quite rapidly   

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Edit

Sorry but I made a mistake in the following post further up in this thread. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-serpent-mini-22-and-25-build-thread.t31068/page-19#post-488985

so sorry, i just realised i made a mistake about the atty for the coil photos, it was not the SM25 but the dual coil in the Crius! Dont know what I was thinking. I did take a photo of the SM25 single coil when i changed it but i may have deleted it. Anyhow the same message applies

Have added the edit into the post


----------



## kev mac

Dietz said:


> The Baby Beast is a kick@ss tank both on flavor and clouds!! But depending on wich coil you are using (like the T8) the juice can go quite rapidly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I know what you're saying.Some of my favorite tanks i.e. Petri,Sm,moonshot just suck juice no matter the build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

How often do you replace the wire? Wow, how long is a piece of string? A subjective topic indeed. 

Forced for an answer: dry fire the coil until orange hot, not exceeding 30W, by pulsing. Rinse under warm water, and repeat about 3 times. If the coil looks clean, or almost as clean as the day you first built it, no need to change. If the coil looks anywhere near suspect, i.e. A rusty, scratched, or very dark appearance, change it. 

What often happens is the building bug bites you, so you keep changing the builds, always on the hunt for that elusive perfect vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Hi all!
I bought a Serpent Mini 25 yesterday and am a bit underwhelmed.
I threw in a "SS316 Caterpillar Track" clapton coil (5 wraps, 2.5mm ID) and ensured that the coil is raised about 2mm or so above the airflow hole...

The wicking is working fine (lots of tiny bubbles after a puff), but the airflow is a little on the tight side and the flavour is muted. I did make a mistake winding the coil though, which meant I had to install the coil upside down - but it's centered perfectly and I don't see anything wrong with the overall positioning of the coil.

I'm running the build at 45 watts, at 240 degrees Celsius.

Any suggestions? (Sorry, I didn't take any pics)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

AlphaDog said:


> Hi all!
> I bought a Serpent Mini 25 yesterday and am a bit underwhelmed.
> I threw in a "SS316 Caterpillar Track" clapton coil (5 wraps, 2.5mm ID) and ensured that the coil is raised about 2mm or so above the airflow hole...
> 
> The wicking is working fine (lots of tiny bubbles after a puff), but the airflow is a little on the tight side and the flavour is muted. I did make a mistake winding the coil though, which meant I had to install the coil upside down - but it's centered perfectly and I don't see anything wrong with the overall positioning of the coil.
> 
> I'm running the build at 45 watts, at 240 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Any suggestions? (Sorry, I didn't take any pics)



As uncle @Rob Fisher mentioned , fancy coils don't work so well in the SM me thinks.

Try a simple 6 wrap 26G SS316 3mm ID (remember to wind coil anti clockwise  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## AlphaDog

Daniel said:


> As uncle @Rob Fisher mentioned , fancy coils don't work so well in the SM me thinks.
> 
> Try a simple 6 wrap 26G SS316 3mm ID (remember to wind coil anti clockwise  )



Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Stosta

AlphaDog said:


> Hi all!
> I bought a Serpent Mini 25 yesterday and am a bit underwhelmed.
> I threw in a "SS316 Caterpillar Track" clapton coil (5 wraps, 2.5mm ID) and ensured that the coil is raised about 2mm or so above the airflow hole...
> 
> The wicking is working fine (lots of tiny bubbles after a puff), but the airflow is a little on the tight side and the flavour is muted. I did make a mistake winding the coil though, which meant I had to install the coil upside down - but it's centered perfectly and I don't see anything wrong with the overall positioning of the coil.
> 
> I'm running the build at 45 watts, at 240 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Any suggestions? (Sorry, I didn't take any pics)


I threw in a fancy alien something or other when I got my SM25 and it performs great! It's probably upside down and wicked with the skills of a horse with no legs.

An interesting idea that @Schnappie once mentioned to me, was that certain juices belong in certain tanks. And since I have heard this I have found it to be true on many occasions. Like for example fruits in the Subtank for me is unbeatable, but creams don't do as well in there, but I like my creams in the Crius, but not fruits. I haven't found this statement to be true with the SM25 as so far everything I have put in there just works, but maybe you using your favourite juice and it's not giving you some subtle flavour that you're used to?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Stosta said:


> I threw in a fancy alien something or other when I got my SM25 and it performs great! It's probably upside down and wicked with the skills of a horse with no legs.
> 
> An interesting idea that @Schnappie once mentioned to me, was that certain juices belong in certain tanks. And since I have heard this I have found it to be true on many occasions. Like for example fruits in the Subtank for me is unbeatable, but creams don't do as well in there, but I like my creams in the Crius, but not fruits. I haven't found this statement to be true with the SM25 as so far everything I have put in there just works, but maybe you using your favourite juice and it's not giving you some subtle flavour that you're used to?


I'm a dual coil high wattage, big airflow vaper.

I have a single 18650 Evic Mini lying at home unused so I figured I'll get the much hyped single coil SM25.
I put in a Caterpillar Track coil, which usually makes eliquid taste like syrup in my other tanks. 

With the SM25, this is what I experienced:

Airflow is tight-ish
Cool vape (I'm used to warm vapes)
Flavour is meh
Throat hit is non-existent (granted, I vape 1.5mg nic which gives me a satisfying vape in my dual coil setups)
Vapour production is meh
The wicking doesn't keep up - after a few successive hits I have to give it a chance to recover
The vapour is not dense - (I think this is the main cause of the muted flavour)
I must be doing something wrong. I will try the suggested 3mm ID (perhaps 3.5mm ID?) standard coil and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

AlphaDog said:


> I'm a dual coil high wattage, big airflow vaper.
> 
> I have a single 18650 Evic Mini lying at home unused so I figured I'll get the much hyped single coil SM25.
> I put in a Caterpillar Track coil, which usually makes eliquid taste like syrup in my other tanks.
> 
> With the SM25, this is what I experienced:
> 
> Airflow is tight-ish
> Cool vape (I'm used to warm vapes)
> Flavour is meh
> Throat hit is non-existent (granted, I vape 1.5mg nic which gives me a satisfying vape in my dual coil setups)
> Vapour production is meh
> The wicking doesn't keep up - after a few successive hits I have to give it a chance to recover
> The vapour is not dense - (I think this is the main cause of the muted flavour)
> I must be doing something wrong. I will try the suggested 3mm ID (perhaps 3.5mm ID?) standard coil and see how it goes


Yeah give it another go with a bigger ID coil. I haven't experienced any of those with my SM25. With the combo of the wicking not keeping up, the "meh" vapour production, poor flavour etc. It might be the way way it's been wicked, maybe too much cotton?


----------



## Stosta

AlphaDog said:


> I'm a dual coil high wattage, big airflow vaper.
> 
> I have a single 18650 Evic Mini lying at home unused so I figured I'll get the much hyped single coil SM25.
> I put in a Caterpillar Track coil, which usually makes eliquid taste like syrup in my other tanks.
> 
> With the SM25, this is what I experienced:
> 
> Airflow is tight-ish
> Cool vape (I'm used to warm vapes)
> Flavour is meh
> Throat hit is non-existent (granted, I vape 1.5mg nic which gives me a satisfying vape in my dual coil setups)
> Vapour production is meh
> The wicking doesn't keep up - after a few successive hits I have to give it a chance to recover
> The vapour is not dense - (I think this is the main cause of the muted flavour)
> I must be doing something wrong. I will try the suggested 3mm ID (perhaps 3.5mm ID?) standard coil and see how it goes


I also see some guys have had some success improving their airflow with firstly raising the coil up a bit, so maybe that might help with that problem.


----------



## AlphaDog

Stosta said:


> I also see some guys have had some success improving their airflow with firstly raising the coil up a bit, so maybe that might help with that problem.


Yeah, the coil is raised up - I remembered this from my Subtank Mini days  LOL
I think that Caterpillar Track coil is perhaps a little too wide at 5 wraps, and even though it's ID is 2.5mm - the actual wire is thick and flat.
PS: It ohms out at 0.18 - as a SINGLE coil


----------



## Stosta

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, the coil is raised up - I remembered this from my Subtank Mini days  LOL
> I think that Caterpillar Track coil is perhaps a little too wide at 5 wraps, even though it's ID is 2.5mm - the actual wire is thick and flat.
> PS: It ohms out at 0.18 - as a SINGLE coil


Oh wow! That is low for a single coil!

Def try a simpler build, and if you still have no luck we can take it from there. Let us know either way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

@AlphaDog I found that a twisted 26ga SS316L, 3 - 3.5mm ID, 5 wraps works best for me. It comes to around 0.34ohms and vaped at 480F (250'ish C) it produces great flavour and vapor production. Also when wicking, I cut the wicks so that they just rest on top of the juice holes. Makes sure it covers the juice wells. (_Made and earlier post in this thread with pics (page 17) _ )

The above works on both my Serpent Mini and Mini 25.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

haruspex said:


> @AlphaDog I found that a twisted 26ga SS316L, 3 - 3.5mm ID, 5 wraps works best for me. It comes to around 0.34ohms and vaped at 480F (250'ish C) it produces great flavour and vapor production. Also when wicking, I cut the wicks so that they just rest on top of the juice holes. Makes sure it covers the juice wells. (_Made and earlier post in this thread with pics (page 17) _ )
> 
> The above works on both my Serpent Mini and Mini 25.



Ah yes , must still try this , was too lazy to get the drill out the garage .... think this weekend it's time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

haruspex said:


> @AlphaDog I found that a twisted 26ga SS316L, 3 - 3.5mm ID, 5 wraps works best for me. It comes to around 0.34ohms and vaped at 480F (250'ish C) it produces great flavour and vapor production. Also when wicking, I cut the wicks so that they just rest on top of the juice holes. Makes sure it covers the juice wells. (_Made and earlier post in this thread with pics (page 17) _ )
> 
> The above works on both my Serpent Mini and Mini 25.


Ah, I see you don't let your wick touch the bottom of your juice holes - mine looks a lot like @Silver's build, where the wick ends gently lay at the bottom of the juice holes. Wonder if it wicks more rapidly using your style...

Also, I see the bubbles which rise up in my SM25 while its wicking are tiny and come up rapidly, whereas my Aromamizer Supreme and V1 have large bubbles that rise up more slowly... Just an interesting observation...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries

From what I have experienced, on my wife's SM 22, a standard wire build or a twisted wire build is the way to go. Until now she did not have a TC mod, so have not tried anything else than Kanthal or Nicrhome. And on both, 26gauge twisted gives the best results. 
Twisted 5 wraps 3mm ID or normal wire 5 wrap parallel 3mm ID.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

@AlphaDog I think a 3 - 3.5mm ID will solve the muted flavour issue. Seeing that you do get the bubbles (indicating that the juice is flowing into the wick) it might be that the juice does not feed well to the center of the coil. The 2.5mm ID might be the 'bottleneck'. In the end one needs to play around with all the different 'variables' in order to get to what works for you. Once you hit that sweet spot, you will love the Serpent Mini forever! Just ask @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

The SM 25 is by no means the "greatest" tank out there. My two give me an average to good performance. And the performance varies from build to build. It is a great tank, but there are a few cons.

What I have experienced is that different juices definitely perform differently in different tanks. Mr Rob Fisher uses almost exclusively XXX e-liquid in his SM25's. Perhaps this juice just works well for him in this tank, hence his praises for the SM25. Respect! 

Also the way you construct a build can differ each time, even though you are building according to what others say works for them. Hence the performance variations.

For example, I fluff my cotton and pull the wicks right through the the little ring and air flow holes. In fact I fluff the cotton out until it sticks out about 2mm through the holes. This works great for me. Why? I cannot say. Perhaps because I use the Scottish roll method with organic cotton from Dischem. This cotton may have a slightly different capillary action to Cotton Bacon for example.

On some builds your wire may be rolled tighter than on other builds, the cotton density, or thickness of cotton may differ from your previous build with the same ID and number of wraps.

My point is simply this. Good, consistent coil building and wicking is not only a skill, but an art. The fun lies in the challenge of finding the best coil build and wicking that works for YOU!

I have used tanks that others have told me are crap. E.g. The iJoy Tornado which was gifted to me. But, by researching on You Tube, trying out different builds, and after much trial and error, I found the build that works best for me. I now get a fantastic vape out of this tank, much better than the SM25! Having said that, sometimes I use the exact same build, and it will just start leaking! Weird, but that is the nature of the beast! The beauty of the vaping hobby. If it was so easy, it would not be worth it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

I'm of a different opinion , maybe I'm full of k@k or maybe I'm just getting old .....

I don't like to 'sukkel' , I want to bang a simple build in , no fiddling no 'try this try that' wicking method. 
Things must just work .... period ....

Honestly I've had a love/hate relationship with the SM since day one (5 minutes first tank glass broken .... lol). But once I got through the trial and error (mostly error on my part  ) the Serpent started working out for me. It's still in occasional rotation with the Merlin Mini taking top spot tank wise and the Reos my go to .... 

Must still try the 22G Kantral builds .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya

I fitted these 2 coils in the serpent over the weekend. My 1st try with twisted clapton nichrome coils and was seriously impressed. I found my sweetspot at 60W and these coils came in at 0.43ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

@Daniel I also like keeping it simple. I only use plain 20, 22 or 24 ga wire. No Alien, triple fused, cross threaded, demonic killing Claptons with dynamite fibers that slay dragons. I have tried them. To me there is no notable difference in the vape. And I don't mean to steal anyone's thunder — what ever makes people happy, they must use and enjoy. "Variety is the spice of life."

But as you said, you had a "trial and error" phase with the SM 25. I am suggesting to new comers that this is the fun / discovery part of vaping. And the SM 25 is no different.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog

To me, the SM25 is a lot like the Subtank Mini at the moment. I'll try a different build in it later today. I hope I get it right!


----------



## Max

Hi - the build that works for me every time:
• Single Coil Builds
• SS Clapton - 32Ga over 28Ga
• 2.5mm ID - 6 Wraps - 0.2 spacing 
• 5mm OD Organic Cotton
(Double the ID of the Coil)
• Ends Half way into Juice Cavities
• 0.5 to 0.6 Ohms - 26 - 28W

Both SM22 and SM25 have performed exceptionally well - Coils lasting over 3 Weeks and enjoying DIY Fruit and Bakery eJuices. 

And one of the best configurations is the Subtank Mini RBA Plus in the SM Sub Ohm Tank - using Ni80 24 Ga. 

Anyway - that is my 2c and hope it helps @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Meirlean

Hey folks! been running a Serpent mini 22 for 2 months now, and have been super happy with it. Battled a bit in the beginning with wicking, as it was my first RTA, but thought that i'd gotten it down for weeks now. Now, in the last day or so, my tank has been getting airlocked. No matter which wicking method or tips I try, it doesn't fix the problem. Tried the upside down tighten trick too, but to no avail. I've thinned the wicks more than I usually do with this last attempt (almost to the point where I would normally just get flooding), but still have a vacuum lock happening. This would be the 4th time I've rewicked today...
Any other suggestions as to what would be causing the problem?
Edit: the coild build is 26 gauge SS316L, 3mm, 7 wraps i think. Tried a 2,4mm build earlier today too, with the same results.


----------



## Mahir

How do you do a poll on this forum? Would really like to know the ratio of SM25 users using single coil v dual coil.


----------



## Stosta

Mahir said:


> How do you do a poll on this forum? Would really like to know the ratio of SM25 users using single coil v dual coil.


Go to this subforum...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/surveys-and-polls/

Click the "Post New Thread" button in the top right, and the poll info is at the bottom. Let me know if you want me to put it up for you.

Another thing that keeps the poll alive is if you ask people to post a comment when they vote, that way every vote will refresh it in people's "New Post" page

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

For years now I have made my builds for the DIY joose itself "in" the atty it will be ran in. Same joose in 2-3 different atty's will most likely have different builds. IOW, I do not use generic builds in everything like some folks do. To get the best out of each of them I treat each joose unto its own and each atty also unto it's own. Works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Hi. I post so much on this thread and I don't even own a SM tank. I just like to do my research first so thanks for all the responses I've been getting. Lastly, I'd like to know is the SM25 Hybrid safe? Has anyone tried it on a hybrid mech? And also could you please post a picture of the 510 pin. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> Hi. I post so much on this thread and I don't even own a SM tank. I just like to do my research first so thanks for all the responses I've been getting. Lastly, I'd like to know is the SM25 Hybrid safe? Has anyone tried it on a hybrid mech? And also could you please post a picture of the 510 pin. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 83642
> View attachment 83643



Thanks a lot Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Mahir said:


> Hi. I post so much on this thread and I don't even own a SM tank. I just like to do my research first so thanks for all the responses I've been getting. Lastly, I'd like to know is the SM25 Hybrid safe? Has anyone tried it on a hybrid mech? And also could you please post a picture of the 510 pin. Thanks in advance.


If you screw down the deck tight tight you will get just over 1mm protrusion, iv tested it on a hybrid and didn't have any issues, however i dont encourage the idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777

Finally got around to getting a SM, the 22mm version, and it's an amazing little tank. I get the hype! Not a single leak too, thanks to reading this great thread! I did however notice that there aren't many MTL builds mention and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good MTL build for me to try out? The SM22 has quite a restricted airflow so I think MTL could definitely work here with the correct build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez

Scissorhands said:


> I have been using mine (sm25) exclusively for 5 months, 90% in a single fused/clapton configuration, it has its learning curve regarding wicking, dont expect it to compete in the cloud department and it accumulates a sweat around the air intake but you can expect fantastic flavour, build quality, battery life and juice consumption. The dual coil deck is a nice addition but definitely not the highlight of this tank



It is funny how different folks' strokes' are. I prefer the dual deck 100% of the time...


----------



## Scissorhands

boxerulez said:


> It is funny how different folks' strokes' are. I prefer the dual deck 100% of the time...


Haha indeed, the few times i tried dual coil in the SM25 i found the excess heat (of the tank, not vapor) and battery drain wasn't worth the 5% flavour increase (ymmv). Iv received my hadaly today (still waiting for its better half, a paddy leprechaun) so ill dabble with dual coil again and report back, recommended build for dual coil?

Peace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Scissorhands said:


> Haha indeed, the few times i tried dual coil in the SM25 i found the excess heat (of the tank, not vapor) and battery drain wasn't worth the 5% flavour increase (ymmv). Iv received my hadaly today (still waiting for its better half, a paddy leprechaun) so ill dabble with dual coil again and report back, recommended build for dual coil?
> 
> Peace


24ga ni80 2.5id 7wraps a side compressed.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

gdigitel said:


> Except for the shifty paint, I cannot fault the mod. Great form factor, comfortable trigger system, easy interface with good display. I have occasionally when trying to lock the device (5 clicks), gone into settings mode (3 clicks) when my clicks are erratic. This is annoying at times but easily remedied by concentrating on your clicks.


You can lock and unlock by pressing the up down buttons together. Also fire and up down buttons gets you into the menu faster.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

So I tried a 5wrap 3mm ID build with fused Clapton wire (demon killer) that comes out at 0.4ohm on my SM22. That flavour is amazing but the tank and drip tip heats up like crazy. I haven't worked with fused clapton wire before, so I'm not sure if it's too many wraps I'm using or too big a ID that's causing the excessive heat? Any recommendations how I can tweak my build to reduce the heat a bit?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Faheem777 said:


> So I tried a 5wrap 3mm ID build with fused Clapton wire (demon killer) that comes out at 0.4ohm on my SM22. That flavour is amazing but the tank and drip tip heats up like crazy. I haven't worked with fused clapton wire before, so I'm not sure if it's too many wraps I'm using or too big a ID that's causing the excessive heat? Any recommendations how I can tweak my build to reduce the heat a bit?


Raise the coil higher so it can get better air. Airflow wide open. And maybe a different drip tip. preferably delrin

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Mahir said:


> Hi. I post so much on this thread and I don't even own a SM tank. I just like to do my research first so thanks for all the responses I've been getting. Lastly, I'd like to know is the SM25 Hybrid safe? Has anyone tried it on a hybrid mech? And also could you please post a picture of the 510 pin. Thanks in advance.



Hi there. Although the 510 pin sticks out significantly in the SM25, it is small and not robust enough for me to put on one of my Hybrid Mechs. Some may disagree, but I won't take any chances. When I buy an RDA for a hybrid, the distance the pin sticks out and the the thickness thereof is the determining factor.

To test an atty for a hybrid, hold the atty upwards and push the 510 Pin down on a table top hard and see if it moves in slightly. You will be surprised how many pins move inwards with this test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> The SM 25 is by no means the "greatest" tank out there. My two give me an average to good performance. And the performance varies from build to build. It is a great tank, but there are a few cons.
> 
> What I have experienced is that different juices definitely perform differently in different tanks. Mr Rob Fisher uses almost exclusively XXX e-liquid in his SM25's. Perhaps this juice just works well for him in this tank, hence his praises for the SM25. Respect!
> 
> Also the way you construct a build can differ each time, even though you are building according to what others say works for them. Hence the performance variations.
> 
> For example, I fluff my cotton and pull the wicks right through the the little ring and air flow holes. In fact I fluff the cotton out until it sticks out about 2mm through the holes. This works great for me. Why? I cannot say. Perhaps because I use the Scottish roll method with organic cotton from Dischem. This cotton may have a slightly different capillary action to Cotton Bacon for example.
> 
> On some builds your wire may be rolled tighter than on other builds, the cotton density, or thickness of cotton may differ from your previous build with the same ID and number of wraps.
> 
> My point is simply this. Good, consistent coil building and wicking is not only a skill, but an art. The fun lies in the challenge of finding the best coil build and wicking that works for YOU!
> 
> I have used tanks that others have told me are crap. E.g. The iJoy Tornado which was gifted to me. But, by researching on You Tube, trying out different builds, and after much trial and error, I found the build that works best for me. I now get a fantastic vape out of this tank, much better than the SM25! Having said that, sometimes I use the exact same build, and it will just start leaking! Weird, but that is the nature of the beast! The beauty of the vaping hobby. If it was so easy, it would not be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello @Waine , I was pleasantly surprised with the Tornado nano.Is yours the nano or full size?


----------



## Waine

Hi Kev Mac.

I was gifted the first Tornado at Xmas which I love. But I recently bought the Tornado Hero. Very satisfied indeed, except for the tiny screws on the bottom posts. I don't like smallish tanks so the Tornado Nono does not grab me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan

Hi
I am using Rob's build. For dessert flavour should I use the same wattage (30W) or higher/lower. Or would another build work better for dessert flavours. 
Current using hazeworks scream
Thanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> I am using Rob's build. For dessert flavour should I use the same wattage (30W) or higher/lower. Or would another build work better for dessert flavours.
> Current using hazeworks scream
> Thanks



Hi @Hakhan
There is no perfect answer to your question because it depends on how it tastes to you with different coils and power settings.

I like a slightly crisper vape for example, so prefer the 26g coil to the 24g. The 24g gives me a denser "wetter" vape. I would think many would say that denser is tastier but it does depend on the juice and your taste. I also suspect that you would prefer the "denser" sort of vape for dessert juices. But this is all speculation, you need to try for yourself.

Try varying the wattage from say 20W up to say 45W in 5W increments and see where it works best for you.
Then maybe try a different coil and do the same. Its quite a lot of experimentation but after a day or two on a coil (after things have settled) I can normally decide if Im moving in the right direction or moving backwards for that juice. I typically get the right zone for a certain juice and then stick to those types of juices on that setup for a long time.

Happy birthday by the way and hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> I am using Rob's build. For dessert flavour should I use the same wattage (30W) or higher/lower. Or would another build work better for dessert flavours.
> Current using hazeworks scream
> Thanks


I find that simple build unspaced coils 3mm ID around 0.5 Ohm and 30W, tight'ish wick, produce nice flavour on deserts. Gunk's up rather rapidly aswell. Worth a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

Silver said:


> Hi @Hakhan
> There is no perfect answer to your question because it depends on how it tastes to you with different coils and power settings.
> 
> I like a slightly crisper vape for example, so prefer the 26g coil to the 24g. The 24g gives me a denser "wetter" vape. I would think many would say that denser is tastier but it does depend on the juice and your taste. I also suspect that you would prefer the "denser" sort of vape for dessert juices. But this is all speculation, you need to try for yourself.
> 
> Try varying the wattage from say 20W up to say 45W in 5W increments and see where it works best for you.
> Then maybe try a different coil and do the same. Its quite a lot of experimentation but after a day or two on a coil (after things have settled) I can normally decide if Im moving in the right direction or moving backwards for that juice. I typically get the right zone for a certain juice and then stick to those types of juices on that setup for a long time.
> 
> Happy birthday by the way and hope you have a great day


----------



## Hakhan

Hi
Thanks for the feedback. Have been increasing the wattage but from 22 to 32 W it tasted the same. Gonna leave at 22W less juice and power usage. 
Thanks for the BD wishes got the SM25 as birthday gift to myself . A bit of experimenting to hit the sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar

So just for fun (and lots of frustration) tonight I thought I'd give this a try.





It's a dual parallel spaced 26G SS316L 2.5mm ID coming in at 0.22 Ohm and running at 45W. Wicking is Cotton Bacon V2.

The objective was to pit the Serpent against my Crown V1 (the original flavour beast) in a head to head flavour battle.

Serpent takes the contest. Vapes a little hot at this resistance,but the taste is immence. I'll have to try again in the morning just to make sure.

I will say though, the airflow on the crown is unbelievable smooth compared to the SM25 even closed 3/4 of the way,no gurgle's or funny business.

Juice is Foggs Famous Sauce - At First Flight. A rich Vanilla custard with butter notes.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rebel

I cannot put the SM25 down, using Cotton Bacon Comp Wrap by Wick 'N' Vape 24G, 3mm ID, 5 wraps and the flavour is perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

Rebel said:


> I cannot put the SM25 down, using Cotton Bacon Comp Wrap by Wick 'N' Vape 24G, 3mm ID, 5 wraps and the flavour is perfect.


What juice and wattage are you using


----------



## Waine

It's remarkable...No other RTA besides this has received so much coverage on any other thread on this forum. The SM25 is indeed a great tank. It deserves all the praise and glory. I have two. But what RTA has taken centre stage the moment?

I have so many tanks. I am spoiled for choice to decide what tank I should get next?

Which other tank deserve its own long thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> It's remarkable...No other RTA besides this has received so much coverage on any other thread on this forum. The SM25 is indeed a great tank. It deserves all the praise and glory. I have two. But what RTA has taken centre stage the moment?
> 
> I have so many tanks. I am spoiled for choice to decide what tank I should get next?
> 
> Which other tank deserve its own long thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Waine do you have the OBS Engine?It is my go to and hits all the notes for me,top notch flavor with a great deck and no leakage. I love this tank and it isn't a juice guzzler.I'm keen to try the nano single coil version as the early reviews are thumbs up.As great as my SM has treated me The Engine is my favorite.P. S. I just got the Cthulhu Gaia RDTA and I 'm still sussing it out an interesting one with very good flavor and we'll constructed albeit small capacity,2. 5 ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Polar said:


> So just for fun (and lots of frustration) tonight I thought I'd give this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dual parallel spaced 26G SS316L 2.5mm ID coming in at 0.22 Ohm and running at 45W. Wicking is Cotton Bacon V2.
> 
> The objective was to pit the Serpent against my Crown V1 (the original flavour beast) in a head to head flavour battle.
> 
> Serpent takes the contest. Vapes a little hot at this resistance,but the taste is immence. I'll have to try again in the morning just to make sure.
> 
> I will say though, the airflow on the crown is unbelievable smooth compared to the SM25 even closed 3/4 of the way,no gurgle's or funny business.
> 
> Juice is Foggs Famous Sauce - At First Flight. A rich Vanilla custard with butter notes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Food for thought... now try a parallel made with two different wire gauges. Can brighten some flavor notes that are not as prominent in this balanced spaced build. Maybe 26X28 or 26X29.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

Hakhan said:


> What juice and wattage are you using



Chubby bubble Vapes- BlueRazz, 40W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

kev mac said:


> @Waine do you have the OBS Engine?It is my go to and hits all the notes for me,top notch flavor with a great deck and no leakage. I love this tank and it isn't a juice guzzler.I'm keen to try the nano single coil version as the early reviews are thumbs up.As great as my SM has treated me The Engine is my favorite.P. S. I just got the Cthulhu Gaia RDTA and I 'm still sussing it out an interesting one with very good flavor and we'll constructed albeit small capacity,2. 5 ml.




Thanks. I will research it.


----------



## Mahir

Little bit late to the party. But finally got a SM25 and it's so good I had to get two. The flavour on here is amazing. I think I finally found the perfect vape. Authentic Rig V3 and Serpent mini 25 with a 7 wrap 20g Kanthal reading around 0.15 ohms. Vape paradise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mahir said:


> Little bit late to the party. But finally got a SM25 and it's so good I had to get two. The flavour on here is amazing. I think I finally found the perfect vape. Authentic Rig V3 and Serpent mini 25 with a 7 wrap 20g Kanthal reading around 0.15 ohms. Vape paradise.


Dumb question @Mahir as i have never tried it..is the sm25 mech safe?


----------



## Mahir

incredible_hullk said:


> Dumb question @Mahir as i have never tried it..is the sm25 mech safe?



Yes. The Rig v3 is not a hybrid but I have tested it on my AV Gyre as well, which is a hybrid mech.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Mahir said:


> Little bit late to the party. But finally got a SM25 and it's so good I had to get two. The flavour on here is amazing. I think I finally found the perfect vape. Authentic Rig V3 and Serpent mini 25 with a 7 wrap 20g Kanthal reading around 0.15 ohms. Vape paradise.


You bought 2 eh? I don't know how you can miss with the SM, I have 20g but have yet to build with it as I was under the impression that it is more suitable for mech's.Gives good flavor does it?Of late I have been vapeing Clapton type builds on most everything.


----------



## Mahir

kev mac said:


> You bought 2 eh? I don't know how you can miss with the SM, I have 20g but have yet to build with it as I was under the impression that it is more suitable for mech's.Gives good flavor does it?Of late I have been vapeing Clapton type builds on most everything.



I only use 20g on mechs. If I owned a regulated mod I doubt I would ever buy 20g. The flavour is good at first but after a day or two you get that metally-wire taste which sucks. But it works out great on mechs especially if you are new to mechs because you can do basic builds with it 6-8 wraps on a 3mm id.


----------



## Jus_Joos

So, bit late to the party but I want another one. Always thought it was strange that someone would buy 2 of the same tanks when there are so many to choose from. Tanks retired due to SM25 - Subtank /Mage RTA/Crown/Merlin Mini. I actually resisted this tank because of the hype. Now I feel so silly, I will eat some humble pecan nut pie.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

kev mac said:


> @Waine do you have the OBS Engine?It is my go to and hits all the notes for me,top notch flavor with a great deck and no leakage. I love this tank and it isn't a juice guzzler.I'm keen to try the nano single coil version as the early reviews are thumbs up.As great as my SM has treated me The Engine is my favorite.P. S. I just got the Cthulhu Gaia RDTA and I 'm still sussing it out an interesting one with very good flavor and we'll constructed albeit small capacity,2. 5 ml.


I too use my OBS Engine all the time. It can be a juice guzzler though. I go through about 35-50ml a day on it. Not vaping all the time either. It's all about the build you have. I run mine on 0.3 at 45W. Kills the tank in 10mins chaining on it or it lasts 2 hours with light vaping while working. It's a great tank though, I still use my SM22 all the time though. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac

Caveman said:


> I too use my OBS Engine all the time. It can be a juice guzzler though. I go through about 35-50ml a day on it. Not vaping all the time either. It's all about the build you have. I run mine on 0.3 at 45W. Kills the tank in 10mins chaining on it or it lasts 2 hours with light vaping while working. It's a great tank though, I still use my SM22 all the time though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


It's funny how people get different experiences out of the same gear.I seem to get pretty good juice mileage from the engine.Maybe the builds?I'm running home made Claptons,34 nichrome over 26 kanthal'6wraps on 3mm rod @46ohms.Awesome flavor at 50w on my Sx Q mini


----------



## kev mac

Mahir said:


> I only use 20g on mechs. If I owned a regulated mod I doubt I would ever buy 20g. The flavour is good at first but after a day or two you get that metally-wire taste which sucks. But it works out great on mechs especially if you are new to mechs because you can do basic builds with it 6-8 wraps on a 3mm id.


I have a Cricket v1 and a SMPL clone so i'll throw some on one of them when I wanna play mech,thanks!


----------



## Mahir

kev mac said:


> I have a Cricket v1 and a SMPL clone so i'll throw some on one of them when I wanna play mech,thanks!



Try a 6 wrap 20g Kanthal on 3mm id (dual coil) on the SMPL (I like my Samsung 25r) - as for the noisy, I'm not sure. I think 20g will read too low for a series box

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

kev mac said:


> It's funny how people get different experiences out of the same gear.I seem to get pretty good juice mileage from the engine.Maybe the builds?I'm running home made Claptons,34 nichrome over 26 kanthal'6wraps on 3mm rod @46ohms.Awesome flavor at 50w on my Sx Q mini


I get very varying juice consumption lol. Sometimes I think to myself wow this thing lasts forever, other times I think like WTF how is it already finished. But I think it has to do with how I fill it, coz I think the bulk of the juice sits at the top, above the chimney so sometimes I fill it all the way and other times just as it reaches the top.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Caveman said:


> I get very varying juice consumption lol. Sometimes I think to myself wow this thing lasts forever, other times I think like WTF how is it already finished. But I think it has to do with how I fill it, coz I think the bulk of the juice sits at the top, above the chimney so sometimes I fill it all the way and other times just as it reaches the top.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


It seems most tanks these days are guzzlers and maybe that is the price we pay for the great flavor delivered.We once used Kayfuns and Mellos' and lower wattage units with simple builds.Tanks have come so far in the last couple of years so much so that I drip much less.There I said it and I can't believe I did.


----------



## Spydro

Mahir said:


> Try a 6 wrap 20g Kanthal on 3mm id (dual coil) on the SMPL (I like my Samsung 25r) - as for the noisy, I'm not sure. I think 20g will read too low for a series box



That approx 0.12Ω dual build is *WAY TOO LOW* for a mech Noisy Cricket @kev mac... *DON'T DO IT!!!* 
In fact, never do any build on mechs unless you fully understand ohms law AND run the numbers yourself. 

*Battery Voltage ÷ Ohms coil resistance = AMPS *X* Battery Voltage = Watts*
(8.4 ÷ 0.12 = 70 X 8.4 = 588)

No 18650 battery can take the load from this dual build in a dual series mech mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> Ja safety first... 0.2 and higher... we don't need any mavericks here



Agree with safety first/mavericks. But I'm not doing a .2Ω 42A build in my NC's with the honest Sony VCT5A 25A CDR / 30A MAV 18650's I run in them either.

Unfortunately sometimes folks pass on dangerous information they probably got from an arm chair expert. And all too often someone not in the know might follow it. @Mahir did state he wasn't sure so did give a clue, but! IMO if you don't know for sure that what you pass on is 110% safe, then please don't pass it on at all. 

I sent @kev mac a red flagged PM just in case.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Spydro said:


> Agree with safety first/mavericks. But I'm not doing a .2Ω 42A build in my NC's with the honest Sony VCT5A 25A CDR / 30A MAV 18650's I run in them either.
> 
> Unfortunately sometimes folks pass on dangerous information they probably got from an arm chair expert. And all too often someone not in the know might follow it. @Mahir did state he wasn't sure so did give a clue, but! IMO if you don't know for sure that what you pass on is 110% safe, then please don't pass it on at all.
> 
> I sent @kev mac a red flagged PM just in case.



100% @Spydro if u not 100% on a build don't share...I do a 9 wrap on 20 gauge which comes out at 0,18 ohms and I have lg 35 amp batts just for those builds


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> 100% @Spydro if u not 100% on a build don't share...I do a 9 wrap on 20 gauge which comes out at 0,18 ohms and I have lg 35 amp batts just for those builds



On a Noisy Cricket? Highest honestly rated LG batts I know of are the pink HB6's @ 32CDR / 40MAV.

Compared to some of you folks in SA I'm somewhat of a kiddie cruiser on the Nosy Crickets. I don't like hot vapes, and prefer to take long lung hits that are not conducive from a fire breathing dragon build.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Spydro said:


> On a Noisy Cricket? Highest honestly rated LG batts I know of are the pink HB6's @ 32CDR / 40MAV.
> 
> Compared to some of you folks in SA I'm somewhat of a kiddie cruiser on the Nosy Crickets. I don't like hot vapes, and prefer to take long lung hits that are not conducive from a fire breathing dragon build.


No on dotmod single cell mod...23 amps draw vs 35 amps on batts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Spydro said:


> On a Noisy Cricket? Highest honestly rated LG batts I know of are the pink HB6's @ 32CDR / 40MAV.
> 
> Compared to some of you folks in SA I'm somewhat of a kiddie cruiser on the Nosy Crickets. I don't like hot vapes, and prefer to take long lung hits that are not conducive from a fire breathing dragon build.


@Spydro it's the lg hb2 35 amps vapable by mooch


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

gdigitel said:


> Could it be you need to use some cotton gammon and not cotton bacon.
> Seriously - I had a similar experience when using too little cotton. I think the juice then burns onto the coil and gives the taste
> Oops forgot @rabbitneko


# if you have stainless steel, even if it burns on the Coil, it is still grilled delicous for you


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Silver said:


> Why cant they make a tank with 10ml extra reservoirs somewhere on the sides or something - without impacting the flavour
> 
> Like long range fuel tanks....
> 
> Wonder why that is not being incorporated into these juice guzzlers
> 
> PS - am on my third tank of @Sickboy77 's CID and am liking it a lot in this tank


P.S. That is TOTALLY the reason the Geekvape Avocadoe's exist!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> P.S. That is TOTALLY the reason the Geekvape Avocadoe's exist!



Agree. If it wasn't for my 6 Avocado's that I bought early in my usage of TC Mods, I probably would have gone back to only my mech Reos.


----------



## kev mac

Spydro said:


> That approx 0.12Ω dual build is *WAY TOO LOW* for a mech Noisy Cricket @kev mac... *DON'T DO IT!!!*
> In fact, never do any build on mechs unless you fully understand ohms law AND run the numbers yourself.
> 
> *Battery Voltage ÷ Ohms coil resistance = AMPS *X* Battery Voltage = Watts*
> (8.4 ÷ 0.12 = 70 X 8.4 = 588)
> 
> No 18650 battery can take the load from this dual build in a dual series mech mod.


Thanks for your concern. I have not done this and was advised by mahir to use 20g only on my SMPL and I am aware to keep Cricket builds around the .40 ohm mark or higher.Happy for the reminder as I haven't done much with the mechs lately.


----------



## Waine

I stick between 0.16 and 0.22 ohms with an Good RDA, even take it to 0.30 with a nice long 510. I use only a Sony VTC6 in a Mech with 20 Ka. Don't recommend going lower that 16, at best. 

Back on topic....

I don't recommend 20 Ka on the SM25. Tried it. Too hot, messy, burnt, charcoal taste, leaking....Don't even waste your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Guys, so i just tried out the dual coil deck, and man is it good. Sorry if this has been asked before, do you need that metal wick ring? I removed mine and wicking has been fantastic. I only vape 80vg juice btw and it keeps up really well. I think this tank is now better than my aromamizer v1 flavour wise...


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

So i joined the serpent clan and have been trying to get this thing wicked properly.

My Build consists of

26 ga kanthal A1
3mm id
4.5 - 5 wraps
Unspaced
.08 ohms
vaping between 35 and 40w on a sig 213
Bowtie CBV2 wick
70/30 Chilled pineapple fro All day vapes

Now my problem is i am getting dry hits every now and then, i cannot take more than about a second and a half of a lung hit or the burnt taste will come through. The flavour is fairly muted until i undo the top cap and release the airlock.

Any advise on the build?


----------



## haruspex

@Wayne Swanepoel see page 17 where I posted my build and wicking. I also vape on 70/30 ejuice and have no dry hits or issues...
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-serpent-mini-22-and-25-build-thread.t31068/page-17

I know there is alot of advice and build / wicking photos that will help guide you to find the perfect build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> So i joined the serpent clan and have been trying to get this thing wicked properly.
> 
> My Build consists of
> 
> 26 ga kanthal A1
> 3mm id
> 4.5 - 5 wraps
> Unspaced
> .08 ohms
> vaping between 35 and 40w on a sig 213
> Bowtie CBV2 wick
> 70/30 Chilled pineapple fro All day vapes
> 
> Now my problem is i am getting dry hits every now and then, i cannot take more than about a second and a half of a lung hit or the burnt taste will come through. The flavour is fairly muted until i undo the top cap and release the airlock.
> 
> Any advise on the build?


Few things that i learnt from my SM22:
1.) Invert your coil so that the posts/legs are at the bottom, not top. You will need to wrap your coil counter clockwise, not clockwise to achieve this
2.) On my SM22, it likes cotton more tight than loose inside the coil
3.) Ensure that you properly fluff out the cotton tails before priming them
4.) The cotton tails should just touch the deck
5.) I prefer spaced coils, just found it wicks better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> So i joined the serpent clan and have been trying to get this thing wicked properly.
> 
> My Build consists of
> 
> 26 ga kanthal A1
> 3mm id
> 4.5 - 5 wraps
> Unspaced
> .08 ohms
> vaping between 35 and 40w on a sig 213
> Bowtie CBV2 wick
> 70/30 Chilled pineapple fro All day vapes
> 
> Now my problem is i am getting dry hits every now and then, i cannot take more than about a second and a half of a lung hit or the burnt taste will come through. The flavour is fairly muted until i undo the top cap and release the airlock.
> 
> Any advise on the build?



What i also saw in your pic, is that your coil legs protrudes a bit, this might also create a hot spot that will burn the cotton:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

SmokeyJoe said:


> What i also saw in your pic, is that your coil legs protrudes a bit, this might also create a hot spot that will burn the cotton:



So in other words space them out a but more, 

I have been wicking tight but with enough give that it doesn't move the coil whilst pulling through, if that makes any sense at all 

Thanks for the responses ill do another build in a bit and report back. quiet afternoons at work are an awesome time for honing skills


----------



## Faheem777

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> So in other words space them out a but more,
> 
> I have been wicking tight but with enough give that it doesn't move the coil whilst pulling through, if that makes any sense at all
> 
> Thanks for the responses ill do another build in a bit and report back. quiet afternoons at work are an awesome time for honing skills



Are you cutting off between half 2/3 of your wick tails? Also, my wick tails do not touch the base of the juice hole, I cut them at around the halfway point of the juice hole. Found this works the best for me. Close airflow, fill up juice, tighten top cap a little, turn tank upside down, tighten fully, thereafter you good to go with no airlock issues.


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Faheem777 said:


> Are you cutting off between half 2/3 of your wick tails? Also, my wick tails do not touch the base of the juice hole, I cut them at around the halfway point of the juice hole. Found this works the best for me. Close airflow, fill up juice, tighten top cap a little, turn tank upside down, tighten fully, thereafter you good to go with no airlock issues.



Howsit, yes i have now done another build. i had a dual coil in my kit i built a while ago. comes in at .4 ohms. cut the tails shorter so the sit about half way down. Seems MUCH better. Yet to get a dry hit and can take rather long hits

Thanks for the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31

Help... my build deck is stuck and cannot remove. Even somehow broke the tank glass... does not want to separate.... to clarify, the part that has the 510 connection is stuck to the part that directs juice into the build deck

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31

Serpent mini 25

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Mender31 said:


> Help... my build deck is stuck and cannot remove. Even somehow broke the tank glass... does not want to separate.... to clarify, the part that has the 510 connection is stuck to the part that directs juice into the build deck
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


So the build deck is stuck, or the piece that goes over the build deck?


----------



## Mender31

No the build deck... I'll send a photo

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Mender31 said:


> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Get some pliars on the top. Put tissue so it doesn't scratch and stick a thin screw driver through the air holes and twist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Mender31 said:


> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


I might be mistaken but Thats not the build deck….
its the cover that goes over the build deck.

Pliers with some type of padding like tissue,Rubber or cardboard
Or soak it with warm water..


----------



## Mender31

It's the cover and the bottom part that cant be separated. The build deck I know just pops out of the bottom part but don't know what the bottom part is called... 510 connector

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Mender31 said:


> It's the cover and the bottom part that cant be separated. The build deck I know just pops out of the bottom part but don't know what the bottom part is called... 510 connector
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


I think if we're looking for names I would go with the chimney piece being stuck to the base, but what's important is how to get the thing off I suppose 

Getting tanks deconstructed is one of my pet peeves, as more often than not they are way too tight out the factory. You can put it in the freezer for a good 12 hours, but that has only worked for me once. The idea is that the metal constricts and therefore gives a little more play room on the threads. 

Your best bet is what @Kalashnikov suggested, get some pliers and cover them with something to prevent scratching, and get a pair of vice grips for the base and do the same thing. I usually wait till I get to a stage where I'm so ****** off that I don't care if I damage it, and then Bam! It comes undone no problem. In saying that I still haven't had any success getting the glass off my SM25, but I can't remember how much effort I have put into getting it off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Also to add once its off. Make sure you tighten that chimney very tight on the top cap so that it always comes apart without the base still attached. I used to over tighten the chimney to the top cap cause thats the part you dont really want seperating


----------



## Mender31

I found somewhere on the internet that it's a possibility that my wicks might have gotten caught in the threading... if that's the case there have been no record of it ever being removable... I literally got this tank on tuesday and the mod also and now I've done this. Really sucks...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31

It cane loose!!!! Just had it in cold water with ice for couple minutes and buckled down and finally got it loose!! Hallelujah    

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Mender31 said:


> It cane loose!!!! Just had it in cold water with ice for couple minutes and buckled down and finally got it loose!! Hallelujah
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


A feeling of pure ecstasy that only a vaper can understand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mender31

It is. Excpet for breaking the glass. Have to order some from somewhere but thank goodness it has come apart and now I know how to do it again if it does get stuck again

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

didn't you get a spare with the atty?


----------



## Mender31

Yep so I'm very happy with that but I always make sure I have more spare glasses. Just for in case

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

Mender31 said:


> Yep so I'm very happy with that but I always make sure I have more spare glasses. Just for in case
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Juicy Joes has in stock if Im not mistaken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

Hey everyone hoping you guys can help me out. My serpent 25 is leaving even when it's standing up. It's not leaking through the AV but the join that connects the chimney to the build deck. I have changed the rubber thinking it could have been that but it's still leaking. Build is Ni80 3mm ID 6 wraps and 0.25 ohms vaping at 35 watts. Any ideas as to what is causing the leak?


----------



## Riaz

Which tank would you guys suggest is an upgrade to the SM25?


----------



## Scissorhands

Riaz said:


> Which tank would you guys suggest is an upgrade to the SM25?


 Merlin mini is a popular choice but i dont own one = i cant comments

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Stosta said:


> I think if we're looking for names I would go with the chimney piece being stuck to the base, but what's important is how to get the thing off I suppose
> 
> Getting tanks deconstructed is one of my pet peeves, as more often than not they are way too tight out the factory. You can put it in the freezer for a good 12 hours, but that has only worked for me once. The idea is that the metal constricts and therefore gives a little more play room on the threads.
> 
> Your best bet is what @Kalashnikov suggested, get some pliers and cover them with something to prevent scratching, and get a pair of vice grips for the base and do the same thing. I usually wait till I get to a stage where I'm so ****** off that I don't care if I damage it, and then Bam! It comes undone no problem. In saying that I still haven't had any success getting the glass off my SM25, but I can't remember how much effort I have put into getting it off


I have had success with putting stuck threads in the freezer as @Stosta has said,however an hour or so has worked for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes

How to solve the airlock isssue on serpent 25? I tried turning it upside down and then tighten but still have the issue.


----------



## Mender31

@Paraddicted I'm also having the same problem and some people just regard that as normal leaking of this tank but I'm also lookinh for an answer. Hopefully someone can help 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31

I know a lot people are probably not going like me saying this but I've had it with this tank. I haven't even had it for a full week and my fingers are completely busted from trying to pry the base and the part that connects to the chinney loose. I can't go through this every time I want to rewick it. By the time I'm on my 4th coil there will be nothing left of this tank... seriously sucks. Someone told me I just have bad luck because he's never had this issue and he loves his. 

Don't get me wrong, I love it too for the flavour and easy build. But the leaking and this getting stuck issue is driving me nuts...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

Mender31 said:


> I know a lot people are probably not going like me saying this but I've had it with this tank. I haven't even had it for a full week and my fingers are completely busted from trying to pry the base and the part that connects to the chinney loose. I can't go through this every time I want to rewick it. By the time I'm on my 4th coil there will be nothing left of this tank... seriously sucks. Someone told me I just have bad luck because he's never had this issue and he loves his.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love it too for the flavour and easy build. But the leaking and this getting stuck issue is driving me nuts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



I've had problems taking the tank apart too. I use two sets of tweezers and use them to give me the leverage to loosen the parts. Because of the shape it's hard to get a good grip but with the tweezers it's very easy. Just be careful not to scratch or crack anything.


----------



## Hakhan

Paraddicted said:


> I've had problems taking the tank apart too. I use two sets of tweezers and use them to give me the leverage to loosen the parts. Because of the shape it's hard to get a good grip but with the tweezers it's very easy. Just be careful not to scratch or crack anything.


Was using the same technique but it resulted in a tiny imperfection on the base .....I am on my 4th glass due to that as it keeps cracking the glass  when the current glass breaks I am giving the tank away as spares.


----------



## Waine

Lol, both my SM25 tank glass broke with exactly the same problem as described above. As nice as the SM25 is, the taking it apart and glass breaking happens to a lot of people. Now I keep 2 spare glasses. However, the more worn in the tank gets, the less glass breaking happens.

That's the problem with glass tube tanks. When the glass and spare glass breaks, and the tank goes off the market, your tank is rendered useless — spare parts bag and all. I would like to see more completely metal tanks released, with this thought in mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Riaz said:


> Which tank would you guys suggest is an upgrade to the SM25?


The Merlin Mini or the Merlin RDTA. Both are great atomizers. The Merlin Mini has a 2ml capacity which may be a put off for you however the Merlin RDTA is excellent! The Engine Nano is also an option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Gosh Daniel there are so many nice tanks out at the moment. I cannot answer your question. 

However 

I watch, I read....and stave off the temptation. Enjoy the choosing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

Not a build question, but is it possible to open up the airflow area under the tank to clean it? Tried loosening the 510 pin but won't move and in scared of breaking the insulation. Is the only option to "flush" it??


----------



## Waine

I'm not sure what you mean. The 510 pin forms pare of the build deck which can be unscrewed from the base. Here is a pic to illustrate.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky

Should have mentioned it's the 22mm


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Dooky said:


> Not a build question, but is it possible to open up the airflow area under the tank to clean it? Tried loosening the 510 pin but won't move and in scared of breaking the insulation. Is the only option to "flush" it??


Yup, the thread is reverse ie: Righty loosey lefty tighty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Oops!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

with the 22 the deck doesn't come apart like the 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> with the 22 the deck doesn't come apart like the 25



Then the only way to clean out the airflow channels would be to flush it?


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

A quick pitstop for the SM22 before this weekends amourous activities, not the neatest coil ever but flavour and vapour production is pretty good
26g A1 Kanthal 
3mm id 
4 wraps 
.75ohms


----------



## Mender31

I have a problem guys. Currently I'm running a single coil on my serpent mini 25. 3mm id and 24 ga ss316l 5 wraps. Comes to about 0.27 ohms. I put this coil in about two days ago and I can't even take it beyond 26 watts. I don't understand why? Is this normal or am I missing something? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MeirleanShawk

Mender31 said:


> I have a problem guys. Currently I'm running a single coil on my serpent mini 25. 3mm id and 24 ga ss316l 5 wraps. Comes to about 0.27 ohms. I put this coil in about two days ago and I can't even take it beyond 26 watts. I don't understand why? Is this normal or am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


I almost never go above 25w. I get good flavor, great clouds. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan

Mender31 said:


> I have a problem guys. Currently I'm running a single coil on my serpent mini 25. 3mm id and 24 ga ss316l 5 wraps. Comes to about 0.27 ohms. I put this coil in about two days ago and I can't even take it beyond 26 watts. I don't understand why? Is this normal or am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31

What app is that?? So basically according to it the sweet spot is basically 26w. If I want to be able to push the watts higher I'm probably going to have to look at double coil? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Riaz said:


> Which tank would you guys suggest is an upgrade to the SM25?



These 3 Merlin Mini's replaced all 3 of my SM25's (that I never liked much despite all the hype). 



I liked them far more than the SM25's. The down side is I rarely use them anymore either. My main usage has changed back to the Reos. On the occasions now when I do use some of my TC mods, I run Avocado's and RDA's on them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan

Mender31 said:


> What app is that?? So basically according to it the sweet spot is basically 26w. If I want to be able to push the watts higher I'm probably going to have to look at double coil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Vape tool. I think to stick on the lower side and work my way up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Spydro said:


> These 3 Merlin Mini's replaced all 3 of my SM25's (that I never liked much despite all the hype).
> 
> View attachment 91557
> 
> I liked them far more than the SM25's. The down side is I rarely use them anymore either. My main usage has changed back to the Reos. On the occasions now when I do use some of my TC mods, I run Avocado's and RDA's on them.


I'm in the same boat as you. The Merlin's outperformed the Serpents for me. The only real downside was the 2ml capacity but that didn't bother me so much. Recently I have found myself to be using the Merlin RDTA most of the time.


----------



## daniel craig

Mender31 said:


> What app is that?? So basically according to it the sweet spot is basically 26w. If I want to be able to push the watts higher I'm probably going to have to look at double coil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


I use an app called MicroCoil Pro which works great and has no ads. There's no need to push and use high wattages. If you like the flavor at 26w then there's no need to change that. Less power = Better battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

daniel craig said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. The Merlin's outperformed the Serpents for me. The only real downside was the 2ml capacity but that didn't bother me so much. Recently I have found myself to be using the Merlin RDTA most of the time.



The 2ml capacity didn't bother me when using them as refill bottles were only an arm length away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31

Popped my last glass this morning... was trying to replace the single coil setup for a dual coil setup I had already made and as always the base wasn't coming off and as I was giving a little more turning power I just heard a pop sound. Very discouraging and sad. So looking for glass everywhere I can. Bit bad I'm in PE but I will just have to manage without for a bit

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Welcome to the "glass popping club."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

A week or two ago I re wicked my 2 SM25's. Here are some pics of how I wick it. 

A point of note, there are "many ways to kill a cat." This clever little snake is no exception  

This works for me...




Washed and ready:




Some usual fluff time:




Trimmed.....BTW I keep my ring-piece on.




Then I tuck the cotton, not too tight, not too loose, in the slots, under the ring...




Fluff out the cotton through the slots under the ring with a sharp object, and trim excess with a small sharp scissors.




Tuck in any excess cotton in the slots.

Ready to juice:




This is one of the many different options of wicking. This just works like a rocket for me. It took a bit of practice.

Hey guys, the SM25 is still a fantastic RTA, even though the glass breaks easily. It's a good benchmark RTA for flavor. Nice and compact. I have no regrets.

I am going to light up the two now with some DIY and XXX. Only tried XXX in the SM25 once. I have a feeling I will enjoy the second run.

I will think of you Mr Rob Fisher...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

While Waiting to soak....A second test of my new DIY Crystal Menthol, I made, in the black one. It's very pleasing on the palate.

Then the XXX in the SS.

Now to taste.... 

Wow. The DIY is super enjoyable. It's a mint menthol and smooth recipe I've been working on.

Then the XXX in the SM25.

Folks. You know what? I must be 100% honest, and true to myself. When coiled and properly wicked, the SM25 is still top shelf, when it comes to flavor production.

The XXX is a mysterious juice. It behaves differently in different tanks. In the SM, XXX brings out the true perfection of the balance of this juice. 

Now I have to pay respect to Rob Fisher, as he discovered this a long time ago, re: "The XXX and SM25 Combo."

Having read a lot on this thread, and from my own experience, IMHO The SM still shines through many RTA's. Based on this, and the ideas of many SM enthusiasts, I propose the classic build:

W-Nichrome 
I- 24
G- 3
S or D - Duel
W- 7 1/2
O- 0.32
C- Brilliant!

Just be careful with them glasses.

Oh, edit...

I forgot to mention. It doesn't work on the RX 2/3. But I blame the poor 510 pin on the RX as well as the smallish pin on the SM. 

View attachment 92027








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Waine said:


> View attachment 92022
> 
> 
> View attachment 92023
> 
> 
> While Waiting to soak....A second test of my new DIY Crystal Menthol, I made, in the black one. It's very pleasing on the palate.
> 
> Then the XXX in the SS.
> 
> Now to taste....
> 
> Wow. The DIY is super enjoyable. It's a mint menthol and smooth recipe I've been working on.
> 
> Then the XXX in the SM25.
> 
> Folks. You know what? I must be 100% honest, and true to myself. When coiled and properly wicked, the SM25 is still top shelf, when it comes to flavor production.
> 
> The XXX is a mysterious juice. It behaves differently in different tanks. In the SM, XXX brings out the true perfection of the balance of this juice.
> 
> Now I have to pay respect to Rob Fisher, as he discovered this a long time ago, re: "The XXX and SM25 Combo."
> 
> Having read a lot on this thread, and from my own experience, IMHO The SM still shines through many RTA's. Based on this, and the ideas of many SM enthusiasts, I propose the classic build:
> 
> W-Nichrome
> I- 24
> G- 3
> S or D - Duel
> W- 7 1/2
> O- 0.32
> C- Brilliant!
> 
> Just be careful with them glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one @Waine ....u right flavour the SM25 still on point...I swear I read crystal menthol as something else at first ))))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I wanted to name my new juice Crystal Menth. Short for Menthol, but it plays too many tricks on the eyes.

I think now I will name it that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Waine

Of course, a massive plus for me is.....no leaking. I've been vaping on and off now, not a drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mender31

Finally found a supplier and my glasses are on route! I have considered moving away to some other tank but first I need to actually know more about building my own coils. Because as I understand it now in dual coil you have to make lower ohm combinations to get to higher watts in power mode. But for single coil it's the opposite. Is this true?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

"Ye old faithful SM." Single coil. Boiling my Menthol home brew perfectly.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## herb1

Hey y'all 

So i got me a Serpent Mini 22mm and put in the build that comes with the tank (Wotofo comp coil)...dunno what the build is; bought it from razzmatazz...it came in at 0.6Ω.
Only problem that I have (and excuse my ignorance)...is that the draw is restrictive, like a MTL tank???

Is it supposed to be like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> So i got me a Serpent Mini 22mm and put in the build that comes with the tank (Wotofo comp coil)...dunno what the build is; bought it from razzmatazz...it came in at 0.6Ω.
> Only problem that I have (and excuse my ignorance)...is that the draw is restrictive, like a MTL tank???
> 
> Is it supposed to be like that?


its quite restrictive. but if you raise the coil higher you can get more airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

Kalashnikov said:


> its quite restrictive. but if you raise the coil higher you can get more airflow


Will try that tonite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

herb1 said:


> Will try that tonite



@herb1 ... I really like the mod in your profile pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog

For me, the SM25 shines in dual coil mode. It's such a massive difference over the single coil setup. Dense and warm. Btw, i hate the grub screws this tank comes with, stripped two already. So i opened my Aromamizer V1 box, grabbed its indistructable screws and it fits! Only issue now is the constant layer of condensed juice under the tank which rests on my mod's 510 area. I only use it on my Battlestar mod now as this mod has almost like a catch cup 510 housing, so juice can't get in there... Anyway, my 5cents...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

Waine said:


> @herb1 ... I really like the mod in your profile pic.


Cleavage Mech DNA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MRauties

Hi all, I have been vaping for probably a month now on my SM 25mm. Battled with the single coil setup I made, it was UTTER crap! Went to Capital Vapes in Centurion and let them build a single alien. Struggled with leaks, but re-wicked last week. And so far, no leaks... only sweating a bit. But flavor? A LOT of flavor!! Really love it, Its as if I'm really taking a bite of a zoo cookie with zoob juice! 

Really love this tank!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Limbo

Trick on single coil is to not have cotton in the wicking channel. Cotton should only just hang in there. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MRauties

Limbo said:


> Trick on single coil is to not have cotton in the wicking channel. Cotton should only just hang in there.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My single coil build was leaking like a mother! Got seriously gatvol last night, opened it up... The one part of the cotton came out.... Then I was in the mood for a first time dual coil build on it. And WOW its lekker now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo

MRauties said:


> My single coil build was leaking like a mother! Got seriously gatvol last night, opened it up... The one part of the cotton came out.... Then I was in the mood for a first time dual coil build on it. And WOW its lekker now!


On the single coil, push it inwards to almost make a gap before fitting the cap. It will leak the first time, but the cotton will "swell" up.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Serpent Mini must be my favorite RTA. Currently using a 25mm, getting a 22mm for the Wife's Pico today hopefully. Easy wicking on the 25mm using dual. Not a fan of single coil, pull is too restrictive for me but for the Wife, she will be happy coming from a melo 3 tank that keeps leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRauties

I must say, the dual coil makes a hyyuuuggggeee cloud every time... Flavor is also spot on! Especially with the DRAG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Ok so since finding this thread...it seems im cursed! My SM25 keeps leaking. I have replaced all orings and it was fine for a couple of days and then during the day i will find its wet all over, sometimes even completely wet. 

Im using the same method of wicking, removed the ring to see if perhaps this was the cause. I tried the bow tie method and still, it leaks after ive been using it for a couple of hours. 

Anyone in JHB with stock of spare glass? I broke one and im on the spare now. 

Will rewick again tonight, try a smaller diameter coil and and see how that works. 

The wifes SM22 i bought recently has not leaked once and the wife is super happy with the tank. Great flavor etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Also having issues with the SM25 leaking. Tried more cotton, less cotton etc on a single coil. Pity cos the flavor is really good. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Im using Dual coil for the last couple months. Single coil is too restrictive for me. Will check out again tonight and report back. Its almost like the coils are getting too soaked in juice and the juice drips off into the air holes and then leaks out? just thumb sucking now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRauties

Jeeze. Some of the SM25's are seriously temperamental...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Okay so last night i put the ring back on, rewicked but thicker and tight but not too tight and did the bow tie on the ends. So far so good. Flavor is great, clouds nice and dense and no leaking....yet!

I think i might have wicked too thin causing liquid buildup on the cotton inside the coil causing it to drip down the chimney when chain vaping and then causes the leak or liquid to come out the air holes....well thats my theory. lol

Let see how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

UPDATE: 

Ok so my Serpent 25 has not leaked one drop since rewicking! The tank does not even get wet around the airflow holes at all! So i know now how the wicking needs to be done and flavor is great! 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## @cliff

Where can I find some spare glass?? @StompieZA any luck?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Where can I find some spare glass?? @StompieZA any luck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



No idea, I see SIR Vape has the glass but alot of bad reviews from people saying they never have stock. I personally have not checked with them to see if they have in stock. Can import 5 glasses for around R300 in the event that one really cannot find.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eternal noob

no idea if i necro the threat here, just wanted to voice my opinions. i’m totally new to vaping, so please don’t be offended if my findings seem stupid. due to the recommendations here, i got myself a sm 25 and had leaking problems like some others here. so i had a closer look at the parts. what i noticed was that the part of the chimney that connects to the air hole of the base doesn’t have any sealing. a lot of other parts are sealed with o rings but at that point is only metal on metal. to make it worse, there is also the wicking ring located. so for me it’s a faulty design which causes the leaks. somewhere in this thread i read that you want to keep the chimney connected to the top but i would recommend the opposite. make sure you tighten the chimney to the base, so the liquid can only get in through the wicking holes. i just rewicked, so i’ve got no pics but i only filled the tank a little bit to test and refilled more after it seemed to work. i left the airflow open and only got a few drops at the connector. no dry hits so far too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hi @Spongebob 
I think this is the Serpent Mini thread that @incredible_hullk was referring to
Have a look, it may give you some tips on your new tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob

This one is dedicated @Jos  thanx mate  my first try on the serpent mini  coil is the one that came pre-installed (don't know what it is) and cotton is also what was sent (also don't know)  does she vape good?  Hell yeah!!!!  Just find that she gets a bit hot? Is this normal or due to the tipe of coil???  But this is a keeper for sure 




























Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac

Spongebob said:


> This one is dedicated @Jos  thanx mate  my first try on the serpent mini  coil is the one that came pre-installed (don't know what it is) and cotton is also what was sent (also don't know)  does she vape good?  Hell yeah!!!!  Just find that she gets a bit hot? Is this normal or due to the tipe of coil???  But this is a keeper for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Only 13 watts,wow!
I gotta get my 22 out of mothballs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Hahathat was just to check the coil ohms currently running at 22 watts 


kev mac said:


> Only 13 watts,wow!
> I gotta get my 22 out of mothballs.



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spongebob said:


> This one is dedicated @Jos  thanx mate  my first try on the serpent mini  coil is the one that came pre-installed (don't know what it is) and cotton is also what was sent (also don't know)  does she vape good?  Hell yeah!!!!  Just find that she gets a bit hot? Is this normal or due to the tipe of coil???  But this is a keeper for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Does she leak ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Nopenot a drop now if someone can tell me how to get the @#$% grub screws out, that would be awesome........ i must have tried EVERY single allen key and hex set in the house and NOTHING FITS.....


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Does she leak ???



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spongebob said:


> Nopenot a drop now if someone can tell me how to get the @#$% grub screws out, that would be awesome........ i must have tried EVERY single allen key and hex set in the house and NOTHING FITS.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



I use that T shaped screw driver that came with the box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

I did not get one?


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I use that T shaped screw driver that came with the box.



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spongebob said:


> I did not get one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Oh no, if u were anywhere near me I would have shared mine with u, I would have got a chance to see a non leaking serpent mini . I am guessing the seller dint give u one with the tank. U can always visit a vape shop, get those screws out and may be put some standard ones in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

@Jos what coil is the one that came pre-installed i see it runs very hotvapour is so hot it burns my tongue and mouth

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos

I cannot remember bud - haven't used the tank in ages.

I should be a fused clapton of some sorts. Perhaps its better to remove it and replace it with a simple Ni80 24g - 7 wrag 2.5 ID - should come in at about 0.4 -0.5 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Alright ome and all of the SM clubchuck yhe suggestions at mehow do i stop it LEAKING!!!!! 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spongebob said:


> Alright ome and all of the SM clubchuck yhe suggestions at mehow do i stop it LEAKING!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


That's one mystery I must find a solution to, all my fixes have failed me. Let me know if u solve it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

Let us see a pic of your build and wicking.

I never had any leaking with the bow tie method - watch the clips on the opening page of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

With the SM i found that the tank works better with more cotton as usual. Also chuck the ring away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi

I used this style on serpent 22 and 25....and works . Just a little more stuffed in the wells.No leaks no dry hits. NIX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

My 22 mm doesn't leak at all, its the 25 mm that leaks, to be honest I think its the tank base that is faulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

I stripped it yesterday, cleaned and replaced ALL the o rings, and so far so good

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spongebob said:


> I stripped it yesterday, cleaned and replaced ALL the o rings, and so far so good
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


I replaced the orings, no use, still leaks. I am this far from using silicone sealant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I replaced the orings, no use, still leaks. I am this far from using silicone sealant


Sikaflex... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

One interesting method I found on the internet will try this today evening. 
"Fill the tank, gently replace the top cap, once you can feel the o rings make contact stop turning, spin the tank upside down, then tighten the top cap fully, open air flow ring. No leaks for the last three fills. (Let's hope it stays that way). Glad I bought it now great little attie even with the exaggerated capacity."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Morning All, 

Need some advice for my Serpent 25mm, It seems from what i have read that i have a vacuum issue

I keep getting dry hits and its like the juice does not flow through the wick. As soon as i then open the fill cap on top slightly i start seeing the bubbles which is then wetting the wick again. 

Last night i stripped the whole tank and cleaned everything using a bowl of warm water thinking it could be dirty but im still having the same issue although it seems a little bit better getting some bubbles after a pull. As soon as i start unscrewing the top cap then i see alot of bubbles. 

If i keep it unscrewd about half a turn open then i dont have the issue as bad. 

I rewicked with less cotton last night thinking that im stuffing the wick holes too tight with the cotton but still have the issue. 

I havent tried my serpent 22mm yet.

What am i doing wrong here...please help me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

You are probably using too much cotton. Thin out the tails before putting them in the channels.

And if you haven't already done so - take off the ring.

If that doesn't work try the upside down method as suggested by @Faiyaz Cheulkar above or replace your o-rings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Jos said:


> You are probably using too much cotton. Thin out the tails before putting them in the channels.
> 
> And if you haven't already done so - take off the ring.
> 
> If that doesn't work try the upside down method as suggested by @Faiyaz Cheulkar above or replace your o-rings.



I have tried the upside down method this morning but still no bubbles, as soon as i open the cap then bubbles rush out. 

From what i have read elsewhere everyone says to keep the ring in? What difference does the ring make (I really dont know?)

I have just shortened the wick so that it just sits inside the well and not so much tucked to the bottom passed the ring. 

Will see now how that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

I am not sure that the ring actually serves any functional purpose other than being a guide for the wick tails.

Have you checked the o-ring on the deck? From what i remember you can remove it.

I had similar issues with my Ultimo and it turned out to be a too thick o-ring on the RBA deck which was causing the vacuum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Jos said:


> I am not sure that the ring actually serves any functional purpose other than being a guide for the wick tails.
> 
> Have you checked the o-ring on the deck? From what i remember you can remove it.
> 
> I had similar issues with my Ultimo and it turned out to be a too thick o-ring on the RBA deck which was causing the vacuum.



Will strip and swop out all the seals tonight and see cause the shorter wick hasnt made any difference, still need to open the fill cap for bubbles in order to get the wick wet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

Tough luck buddy - hope you get it right.

Very frustrating when gear doesn't work properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

StompieZA said:


> Will strip and swop out all the seals tonight and see cause the shorter wick hasnt made any difference, still need to open the fill cap for bubbles in order to get the wick wet.




Root Cause: Wicking thing out your tails; watch the video is easier the giving a long explanation 

This will help:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

I was lucky enough to get the SM25 from the awesome @Viper_SA , the vape off it is fantastic! Really impressed with this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lockdown is causing me to look for things to play with and what better than the Serpent Mini 25 that converted me to RTA's back in the day! I have to say it's still a fantastic RTA! Single Coil SS 2.5mm Alien at 0.35Ω at 28 watts! A quick polish with the Dremel and deep clean and she is as good as new! Excellent vape!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Lovely to pull out the older equipment and give it a whirl!
Also with new coils - and one often gets a nice surprise

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Ugi

Serpent mini 22mm also came out in this lock down. .. I even modded it to mtl

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Lockdown is causing me to look for things to play with and what better than the Serpent Mini 25 that converted me to RTA's back in the day! I have to say it's still a fantastic RTA! Single Coil SS 2.5mm Alien at 0.35Ω at 28 watts! A quick polish with the Dremel and deep clean and she is as good as new! Excellent vape!
> View attachment 194871
> View attachment 194872


Such a cool little tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

